# Arendel’s Serpent's Skull Journal. (Complete! 06/25/13, With Pictures!)



## Abciximab

*Arendel’s Serpent's Skull Journal. (Complete! 06/25/13, With Pictures!)*

Arendel’s Serpent's Skull Journal.​
No, the Heroes of the Barrow have not returned… Instead we have the 5 Castaways and their adventures through the Serpent’s Skull Adventure Path. This is a Pathfinder game with 5 players and 1 DM. 4 of the participants you may recognize from the original Story Hour, with 2 new players, picked up during Shackled City. One of those 2 has decided to take the reins as DM, allowing me to participate as a player.

Though many seem to dislike the “journal” style story hour, I’m going to use this as a tool to keep track of my characters experiences through the AP and hopefully someone will enjoy reading it. This journal will of course contain spoilers for the Serpents Skull AP and will be from the (perhaps limited) perspective of my character, Arendel Whisperson. Unlike most adventurers, Arendel is not a brooding orphan. He is a happy, well adjusted son of a single mother (a powerful Eldritch Knight) on a quest to sate his desire for knowledge. He prefers diplomacy (World Traveler (Diplomacy) Trait) over fighting, but will defend himself and his friends in a pinch.

DM – Soanso

The 5 PC castaways are as follows:

Arendel Whisperson – Human Fire Elemental Wizard 1 (Abciximab)
Chumba-Wumba – Human Female Barbarian 1 (Gretchen)
Max “Little” Hammer – Human Fighter 1 (Peteinmaine)
Acemodius and Kay Es – Tiefling Summoner 1 and his Eidolon. (Mundinironhand)
Taraz Nadar (AKA: T’ar Roddan) – Aasimar Oracle 1 (Adam B.)

As this is a player’s journal, my perspective on events may be skewed. Please keep future spoilers out of the thread.


----------



## Abciximab

*Castaways.​*
I am unsure of the date, the 20th of Erastus perhaps?

It is evening now and a lot has happened today, so I will try not to forget anything. It began with dinner aboard the Jenevire (last night I believe), the ship I had booked passage on to complete my journey to Sargava. We had been invited to participate in a special dinner to celebrate 100 days at sea and our imminent arrival in Sargava. All the passenger were there as well as Captain Kovak, his First Mate Alton Devers and two crew members who had been a loyal part of his crew for the longest period of time. My memory of what happened next is foggy at best. We started the meal… then awoke on a beach being attacked by sea-scorpions! 

I awoke to find the ships healer, an oracle named T’ar Roddan, fending off one of the lobster-like creatures. I called forth a jet of flame and incinerated one of the monsters. The oracle crushed a second that was before him and Chumba-Wumba got up and crushed the third. 

With the immediate threat removed we took in our surroundings. All our gear was piled on the beach in boxes and we were all fairly dry, leading me to the conclusion we had been marooned. Purposefully put off the ship onto a deserted Isle! 

Just as we started cursing the Captain and his crew, we spotted the wreck of the Jenivere being pounded against some nearby rocks by the waves. It would seem someone had, in fact, rescued us. There were signs of a long boat having pulled up onto the beach, but no sign of any of the three longboats that had been on the Jenevire remained. How we got here remains a mystery. We gathered what we could and sorted our gear. We planned to explore what was left of the ship as soon as the tide receded to a point where we could reach it.

In addition to myself there were the following survivors. Only two of the ship’s crew seems to have benefited from our mysterious saviors. One was a tall, strong and capable sailor (with almost no actual sailing skill come to find out) named Max “Little” Hammer. I got the “Hammer” part right away, as he wields a Meteor Hammer, two steel balls connected by a length of chain. The “Little” I didn’t get at first, but he has related to me that it was a nickname given to him by his father that just happened to “stick”, as it were. The other crewmember was T’ar Roddan, the ships healer. Both seemed personable as well as capable. 

Of the passengers there was Chumba-Wumba, a tall, strong, Human Barbarian Woman and a Male Tiefling named Acemodius, or “Ace” as he likes to be called. It would seem Ace is a Summoner and has a somewhat demonic looking creature he calls Kay Es (pronounced like “K S”) that follows him about and does his bidding.  Both also seemed fairly personable and capable. The other passengers, I’m not so sure about. They are quite the handful and seemed to need be convinced to stay together and work as a team. Very strange.

A Human Male named Ishirou seems very laid back, taking things as they come. He doesn’t seem particularly passionate about anything. After considerable convincing and discussion, he has offered to assist in the defense of our base camp.

A Male Gnome named Gelik, seems flighty but friendly. After considerable convincing and discussion (you will note the theme in dealing with these troublesome individuals) he has offered to assist in keeping the camps moral up. (A responsibility he has not been very successful at thus far, as I will soon relate.) 

A human Named Jask, who was shackled in Irons initially, was a prisoner being transported aboard the Jenivire. He claims to be a cleric of Nethys and says his crimes were non-violent in nature. He seemed convincing and we planned to release him from his shackles as soon as a way to do so was found (which was not too long, it turned out). He has agreed to be the camps Healer (out of simple gratitude I suspect, as there was comparatively little convincing and discussion with him).

The other two have proven to be difficult, nay, impossible. A Half-Elven woman named Aerys has refused all attempts to enlist her to our common cause (survival and rescue). She is apparently a raging alcoholic (having swiped some brandy from our salvaged supplies) and seems angry and bitter towards all of us. 

Sasha, a Human woman, has also proved challenging, but for other reasons. She seems very flighty, almost overly so. I suspect she may be faking it (it seems impossible anyone could be as clueless as her and be traveling alone). She is missing a pinky finger and seems to have marks on her back. I wonder if perhaps a traumatic experience has shattered her mind. She made vague references to her childhood and her mother, perhaps I should try a different tact to try and develop a rapport with her. I tried asking about her missing pinky hoping there was an interesting tale she would tell, but she was offended by my questions. Even Max’s attempts to assist me by relating an interesting tale of personal injury did not placate her. She just insulted him and continued her rant. She seems to be quite a… difficult individual.


----------



## Abciximab

*Salvage*

*Salvage​*
Using my knowledge of Geography and Ace’s map (lucky break there), I determined we were somewhere in Desperation Bay, on one of the many unmarked islands.

Our first order of business was to set up a base camp with what we had while we waited for the tide to go out so we could reach the remains of the Jenivere. I think recruiting the assistance of the other castaways was more work than setting up the actual camp was. Once our little camp was settled we set about recovering what we could from the Jenivere.

We made our way across the slippery rocks upon which the Jenivire was wrecked and climbed inside through a hole in her hull. We found ourselves below what some called the Forecastle, though I personally believe it’s the stern or “poop”-deck, where the officer’s quarters were. In the First Mate's cabin (Alton Devers) we found his journal. He seemed to think the Captain's behavior had become somewhat erratic of late. In the Captain's quarters we found a locked desk, which Chumba quickly smashed open. Within we found a few baubles, some Brandy, a few useful potions and the Captain’s log. We also found a ring of keys (upon which was the key to Jask’s shackles) and a map of an Island called Smuggler’s Shiv.

The log had some interesting clues as to our fate, and perhaps the fate of the Captain and one of our fellow travelers. It would seem the First Mate’s concerns were quite valid. The Captain had become obsessed with a Passenger named Ieana, a woman who was rumored to be the owner of the Jenivere and perhaps the Captain's lover. His last entry was probably the most telling. It showed a strong distrust and dislike for the crew and passengers and indicated his intention to sail (with his “Beloved”) to the Smuggler’s Shiv, where they would begin their new lives and build their “Paradise” together. It seems very likely that Smuggler’s Shiv is where we have found ourselves.

Continuing the exploration of the ship we found the supply closet. Within was another Sea Scorpion, which Chumba quickly dispatched, as well as the body of First Mate Devers. His body had rapier wounds and bites from the Sea Scorpions. Truly an unfortunate end for one who seemed to have been a good man. We also found many useful supplies.

Our continued exploration led us to the kitchen and larder where we scavenged much food and water. We also came across the body of Ranbar, the ships (not so good) cook. It would seem he died from the bites of a snake. Many theories were bandied about, from a sorcerer with the serpent bloodline, to a hidden serpent familiar or animal companion. It seems unlikely a snake from the island came to the wreck and attacked him.

So now we rest, preparing to explore the island to see what is offered by the jungle and what options we may find for escape.

Gelik (he seems at least somewhat familiar with Smugglers Shiv) thinks we will find many shipwrecks around the island. In fact both Jask and Gelik have confided in me that they are hoping to find specific ships wrecked upon the shores of the Shiv. Jask seeks the Brine Demon, while Gelik seeks the Night Voice. Neither indicated why they might be searching for these vessels. Perhaps their reasons will come to light eventually. 

----------​
Erastus the 21st.

After our first night of sleep, many of our group reported disturbing dreams. In fact they each reported the same dream. They each described eyes staring at them from the sea. I’m not sure what to make of that. All were quite upset and required more than a little reassurance from us. By “Us” I mean those of us that have quickly developed a bond and share common goals. Myself, Max, Ace, Chumba and T’ar Roddan . I have come to think of the five of us as the leaders of this band of castaways. I have come to rely on the thoughts and council of these four far more than the others. Though Gelik had assured us he would work to keep moral up, he needed as much reassurance as the others. I would like to explore this occurrence more, but fear that drawing attention to it would be detrimental.

Today, a brief exploration of the beach a half days journey to the east did, in fact, result in the discovery of a wreck. There was no discernable name and little to be salvaged. Oddly enough, Chumba seems to have developed a rapport with Sasha, who eagerly suggested we go find shipwrecks. I wonder if she is seeking a specific wreck as well…

Max also explored the beach a short distance to the west, with little to report. We shall rest again tonight and try to relocate our base camp closer to a source of fresh water.


----------



## Abciximab

End of Session 1.​
A great start to what I hope (and expect) will be an interesting and exciting campaign. Not too much combat (and all combat was very short 1-2 rounds at most) and a whole lot of diplomacy.

If any of you read my Barrow SH you may remember we are not diplomacy heavy normally. In this group we have 3 characters that excel at diplomacy (Oracle, Summoner and Wizard) and two that excel at failed diplomacy (Fighter, Barbarian). 

Diplomacy and Knowledge Checks were the majority of rolls that night and we did well on most. There were a couple poor rolls on Diplomacy and one really bad Knowledge Check for information on the Smuggler’s Shiv (A whopping 9, uhg).

Currently we play every two weeks on Monday. Updates will (hopefully) be up by the Friday following game day. 

As our next scheduled game was the 14th (Valentine’s Day) and we all have significant others (and hope to keep it that way) we have moved up our next game to next Monday, February 7th, so hopefully I'll have another update next week.


----------



## Abciximab

*Session 2*​
Erastus the 22nd.

We are working on moving our base camp inland and closer to fresh water. We had a brief run in with more sea-scorpions last night, but they were of little trouble. Chumba and Max have proven to be quite effective fighters. I cannot wait for the day when my magic might rival the damage they mete out with hammer and chain.

We traveled along the eastern shore of the island as best we could, but the rocky coastline made it difficult and we had to travel through the jungle in some parts. We encountered some of the local fauna. Thankfully, they were not too much trouble either. Angry goats of some type, this island is proving to be quite unusual. 

----------​
Erastus the 23rd.

First, I must mention that last night was a night of strange dreams all around. Though some reported different dreams, there was a definite trend and many similarities. Some dreamt of an undead First Mate Devers rowing us to shore, others of the last meal aboard the Jenivere and serpents in their mouths. Mine, I shall record as best I can recall.

_I was back aboard the Jenivere, bent over the railing, seasick. As I look back amidships I see that all the passenger and crew are sick as well, save the Captain and Ieana. She whispers to him and then kisses him on the cheek. At that point the Captain holds up a wooden spoon and I see that we all have spoons. I then realize that the ship is sinking and I must start bailing the ship with the spoon. I work feverishly, but the waters keep rushing in. Then I see the monstrous sea-scorpions clawing their way onto the ship… and then I awoke._

A number of venomous snakes slithered into camp last night as well. One managed to latch onto me and left me feeling a sense of malaise that still has not passed. Cursed poison.

On a better note, we have finally found an adequate campsite, halfway up a ridge near a freshwater stream. On the way, we found a couple of interesting things. 

First an old wreck infested with zombies. We managed to clear them out and found a little gold and more importantly (to me anyway), an arcane scroll that will allow me to comprehend languages that are unknown to me. I shall scribe it into my spellbook at the first opportunity.

Further along, we also found what we believe to be the point where Captain Kovak and Ieana came ashore. There was no sign of their longboat other than the marks in the sand where it was beached, but we did find the remains of an old campsite and a few scarves reminiscent of the ones Ieana is so fond of. There were tracks leading inland as well. Now that we are set up in our new camp we plan to see where the tracks lead in the morning. 

----------​
Erastus the 24th. 

The effects of the poison still linger, though I am feeling somewhat better.

Leaving the others at the new camp, Max, Chumba, Ace, T’ar and I have gone to see where the Captain and his new “First Mate” might have gone. The tracks approached the western shore of the island where we found the remains of an old shanty style camp made from rotting driftwood along the bay. Besides the three rotten shacks, which contained little of value, there was an odd zombie. I was able to identify it as a Yellow Musk Zombie, the progeny of a Yellow Musk Creeper, a plant whose spores appropriate the bodies of living creatures, infest them with growths that kill them and then re-animates them as disgusting zombies. Chumba killed it quickly and there was only the one, thankfully. We are taking a short rest and should continue our exploration soon. We must keep our eyes peeled for this monstrous plant and its malefic pollen. I feel we should burn the remains of the zombie before we leave to ensure no trace of the spores remains. We wouldn’t want to have to pass through later to find a Yellow Musk Creeper growing in its place.


----------



## Abciximab

End of Session 2.​
In 30 years of playing D&D (now Pathfinder), I’ve never played a Wizard. I’ve discovered 1st level is painful. I never thought I’d live to see the day when I would fear a DC13 Fort Save. Poison, ouch. I only lost 3 Con, but after 1 day of rest I’m still down 1 HP (out of 7).

The best part of being a 1st level Wizard is hitting a creature with a spell for 6 hp of damage or less, only to have a fighter or a barbarian kill the creature by hitting for 18 hp, which is more than the creature started with. Maybe I should just work on buffing… actually I started to type that “tongue in cheek”, but now that I think about it, that’s probably a good idea. (No, I will not buff the Eidolon.)

It was a fun game, though my head wasn’t in it. My daughter was off getting an x-ray on her elbow and I couldn’t find my notes from last session so I wasn’t exactly at my peak. Regardless, the session went well and now we have a goal! (In addition to getting rescued.) Find the Captain and his girl and thank them for this lovely side trip. 

The 2 fighter types had a lot of crits (I think 5 confirmed crits between the 2 of them?), very lucky with the dice that night. Max is using a Ball and Chain combo that offers reach and a threat range of 19-20 (Meteor Hammer) and Chumba-Wumba uses some type of hammer that does 2d6 dmg and has a x3 multiplier (Both are from The Adventurer’s Armory I believe). 

I’m beginning to get the impression all the NPC’s on the island with us have a mission that needs to be accomplished (Like the Side Quests from Kingmaker). It would seem Sasha wants a pet Dinosaur? We’ll see how that goes. I think we only need to figure out Ishirou’s Quest…


----------



## Abciximab

*Session 3*​
Erastus the 24th (Cont).  

After burning the zombie and resting through the hottest part of the day, we continued to follow the tracks of the Captain and his, for lack of a better word, “Girlfriend”. Further on, we encountered the source of our zombie friend we had just dispatched. In a barren clearing, we found the yellow musk creeper guarded by a number of its zombie minions. Though Chumba was enthralled by the plant creature, fire and weapons dispatched the threat and she quickly regained her senses. Though she seemed a little addled after, there didn’t seem to be any permanent harm. 

At this point we lost the tracks we had been following and chose to travel along a game trail. Along this trail Max got caught up in some type of snare trap that snapped him up into a tree where he was impaled upon fiendishly placed spikes. At first we feared it was the start of an ambush, but no enemies presented themselves. Max had been knocked out by the trap, but was quickly healed by Taraz. (I should note at this point that T’ar Rodan has recently revealed his true name to be Taraz Nader. I’m not sure why he travels under a pseudonym.)

Later in the day we came across another old camp. There was little to find other than a silver plate with the name “Bearded Harpy” etched upon it. We assumed this was the name of another ship and walked to the nearest shoreline to see if there was anything left of the ship. We spotted an old wreck along a small island just off shore. After a brief discussion it was decided we would swim out to explore the wreck in the morning. We returned to the old camp to rest.

During the night we noticed the phosphorescent glow of the bioluminescent microbes that thrive in the warm waters around the island. Other than that, it was uneventful.

----------​
Erastus the 25th. 

The last of the effects of the snake poison have finally left my system. I finally feel like my old self again. The lingering effects of the Yellow Musk Creeper on Chumba seem to have worn off as well. I am quite pleased that I successfully scribed Comprehend Languages into my spellbook last night, though my scribing materials are running low.

After swimming out to the wreck we noted that this was indeed the “Bearded Harpy,” an old Chelish navy frigate. Once aboard, our explorations revealed a few coins and the lair of some small, strange, mermaid-like creatures. They were not the usual human sized human-fish hybrid that you expect to make up a mermaid. These were smaller, with more monkey-like upper torsos and fish tails. They were quite vicious, but quickly dealt with.

From this vantage point we saw two more wrecks along the coast to the north. This island is proving to be a true ships graveyard. Having explored this wreck, we swam back to shore and continued along the coast to the next wreck. 

This one was called the “Scallywag”. Just like the last, we had to swim out to the wreck. Once on board we were attacked by small, flying, sharp toothed pterosaurs. After they were dealt with, we found a box with a few gemstones and a silver string. We also found a cache of dinosaur eggs. We collected the eggs thinking perhaps Sasha would be interested in our find. As night was falling, we returned to shore and rested. 

----------​
Erastus the 26th. 

More of the bioluminescence last night, though Taraz thought he saw figures beckoning to him from the surf as well, inviting him to join them. He did not feel compelled to do so, thankfully. We also noticed the carcass of a goat wedged high in a tree. My first thought was of a large cat that had perhaps dragged its kill up into the tree, but upon examination we discovered all the blood had been drained from the creature implying something more sinister. The longer we are here, the stranger this isle gets.

After much research I have finally mastered two new spells and scribed them into my spellbook.

We traveled north to the next wreck, this one called the “Wind War”. We were able to walk out to this one. When we arrived we were set upon by giant crabs. There was little else. 

We noticed yet another wreck at the mouth of a river and traveled west along the shore of a small bay to reach it. Upon cursory examination it appears to be the “Brine Demon”. We are about to set out to explore it. Once that is accomplished our plan is to return to our Base Camp as we have gone almost full circle already.


----------



## Abciximab

End of Session 3​
The 5 PC castaways are as follows:

Arendel Whisperson – Human Fire Elemental Wizard 2 (Abciximab)
Chumba-Wumba – Human Female Barbarian 2 (Gretchen)
Max “Little” Hammer – Human Fighter 2 (Peteinmaine)
Acemodius and Kay Es – Tiefling Summoner 2 and his Eidolon. (Mundinironhand)
Taraz Nadar (AKA: T’ar Roddan) – Aasimar Oracle 2 (Adam B.)

More combat this time around and Soanso let us level up about two-thirds of the way through the session (Thank the gods!). There are certainly a lot of wrecks around this island. I hadn’t thought too much about it, but as I type this, I have to ask myself, “Where the heck are all the survivors?” We haven’t seen any other actual humanoids, just the remains of their camps. Food, water and other survival concerns haven’t been too big of a problem, so I would think someone should still be around. 

A mysterious island to be sure. A little metagaming with the bioluminescence. I’ve seen it in the real world, very cool when the surf seems to glow when the waves break. I think there may be more to it than that on this island though, as the Oracle’s nighttime experience seems to imply. 

I like the references to “Modern Mythology”, the Fiji Mermaid and the Chupacabra. I’ve also seen a Fiji Mermaid (as real as they get) in a strange store in Seattle (or was it Tacoma?). They had a lot of taxidermy (including “Rogue Taxidermy”) and actual mummies in the store. The DM says there are plenty of those types of references in this AP.

I do like playing a character with a lot of skill points (18 Int, Human and all my favored class points have gone toward skills) and all of the Knowledge skills as class skills. It really helps “fill in the blanks” so to speak. I know in my campaigns, the PC’s have missed out on clues or back story because of shortcomings in the knowledge department. It was great having a Bard in my short lived Kingmaker Campaign.


----------



## Abciximab

*Session 4*​
Erastus the 26th (Cont).

It turns out the ship is indeed the “Brine Demon”. Luckily, Ace was able to read the name of the ship. It was, for some strange reason, written in Infernal. Jask had told us that he hoped we would find information which would prove his innocence onboard. In the Captain’s cabin we found documents that demonstrate some level of corruption in some of the local government figures and the leaders of the Shackles. We were hopeful these were the documents Jask seeks to clear his name as we found no others. 

We also found a magical dagger and a golden locket. On Chumba’s suggestion we opened the locket. Inside was a remarkable portrait of a beautiful Half-Elven Woman with the name Aesha Mara scribed below it.  

On our way back to camp we were attacked by large constrictor snakes. Chumba and Max dealt with them quickly. 

Once we returned to base camp and delivered the documents to Jask, he seemed pleased and felt these documents were exactly what he had hoped for. To thank us, he offered to teach us a method of meditation to help us focus in times of stress. I feel this will be quite helpful to those of us who must cast spells within the chaos of combat. Ace, Taraz and I chose to undergo the training.

Sasha was so pleased with the dinosaur eggs she quickly built a small nest for them then offered to teach us a way to hone our instincts and quicken our reactions when confronted by enemies. Chumba and Max took advantage of that offer.

Jask pointed out that Aerys was quite sick. It would appear all those years of heavy drinking have taken quite a toll on her and now that her alcohol supply has run out, she is deep into withdrawals. He described to us a tropical plant, a Viper Nettle, the berries of which might sooth her symptoms. We all promised to keep our eyes open for this plant as we travel.

While reinforcing a wall on one of the shelters, the somewhat withdrawn Ishiru opened up to us. He showed us an old map, and pointed to a distant hill. He felt that at the top of that hill was buried a great treasure as shown on the map. We quickly made plans to investigate this for him.

That night we were visited by the ghost of a pirate. He seemed to materialize right out of our fire. Knowing we had very little that might affect incorporeal creatures, things were looking rather dire. As the apparition advanced, it called out for Aesha Mara. Chumba immediately recognized it as the name from the locket and I held it forward as the spirit approached. The specter reached out for the locket and, as his hand passed through it, he dissipated. After, we noticed that the portrait of the Half Elf was no longer within the locket. I must say, it was a good thing Chumba had thought to look in the locket or we may never have realized what this ghost was after and that surely would have spelled our end.

----------​
Erastus the 27th.

Today was spent training with Jask and Sasha. During training, we were attacked by large lizards. They proved to be a mild inconvenience and were not significantly disruptive of our training. By late afternoon we had each mastered our respective abilities.

We plan to rest early and leave for “Treasure Hill” while it is still dark as Ishiru has told us that the light of the rising sun will show us the precise location of the treasure.

----------​
Erastus the 28th.

Our journey to Treasure Hill was interrupted by an attack by crazed cannibals with sharpened teeth. They attacked in a maddened frenzy, in a rage quite similar to Chumba’s when she is threatened. I was injured by one, but was able to assist in their defeat with a fan of flames. My magic has definitely grown in power since the end of my apprenticeship with my mother. Taraz healed my wounds once the cannibals were defeated.

Ace recognized a word the cannibals were shouting as a battle cry. It seems to be the name of Ace’s House, “Thrune”. They mentioned “Mother Thrune”, specifically. I’m not sure what connection to the cannibals there could possibly be, if there is one. Ace was a little uncertain on the matter as well, but it definitely caught his attention. Both Ace and his creature paused in the midst of combat in an attempt to parley with the madmen. They were both unsuccessful and we had to resort to violence to permanently quell their rage. In looking at their rusted weapons I noted that, thought they were made by different craftsmen, all the weapons were about 80 to 100 years old.

We also noted that they had tattoos and ritual brands that were identical to markings scribed in blood on the wall of one of the abandoned camps. I think we may have an answer as to what happened to some of the shipwreck survivors. 

We also encountered a solitary Ghoul. I was able to destroy it with a ray of positive energy. 

At dawn we were gathered around the hill to watch for the sign that would lead us to the location of the treasure. It was quite obvious as the rising sun illuminated a spot on the ground. We quickly marked the location and then started our excavation. After the better part of the day had gone by we hit wood and found the skeletal remains of a long-dead dwarf. As we thought it might be the roof of some type of hidden structure, we dug around it to find the edges. It turned out to be more like a wooden door, keeping us from a chamber below. We knocked a hole though and lifted it out of the way. Below was a forty foot drop to a small chamber filled with water. 

After a short rest, during which we knotted a rope to ease our descent, Ace sent his creature down the shaft where it found the water to be waist deep. As the others were descending, two more ghouls (of the aquatic variety) leapt from the water. A few tense moments followed as the rest of the group rushed down the rope to assist. We were able to defeat these creatures with no loss of life on our part. 

Exploring the small chamber, a low tunnel almost completely filled with water was found. Down that tunnel was another chamber with a large chest. We hauled the chest to the surface and when we were all at the top of the pit once more, Max broke it open. 

Within was a large quantity of coins of all types, a magical buckler, a masterwork cold iron short sword, and a mithral scroll case. Within the case was a divine scroll of Raise Dead! A wonderful find, but one I hope we never have the need to use. I think we shall rest here and then deal with the disbursement of the treasure once we return to Base Camp.


----------



## Abciximab

End of Session 4​
NPC Boons – Very Cool 
Ghost vs 2nd Level PCs – Not Cool 

I really like the idea of NPC Boons. I liked the “Bonus XP” thing in Kingmaker, but as a player I definitely like the Boons more. Jask gave us a Bonus to Concentration Checks, Sasha gave us a Bonus to Initiative. 

The ghost could have been big trouble. I think our outcome was the “Best Case Scenario” (Figuring out what the ghost wanted). If we hadn’t figured it out quickly, things would have gone very badly for us. I had 2 magic missiles and we have a +1 dagger, not too much stuff to affect an incorporeal creature (Especially if it was a true CR7 Ghost). It would be interesting to see if there are any deaths related to this encounter in other campaigns.

I think this is the first time in D&D I’ve done the “Follow the Treasure Map to the Treasure” thing. It was apparently based on the Oak Island Money Pit, a cool concept with some very useful treasure. 

The heavy hitters kept the crits rolling this week. I know Chumba had at least one, as did Max with a 32hp Power Attack to One Shot a Large Snake. Arendel rolled a 20 with a Disrupt Undead attack, but botched the Confirmation. Oh well...


----------



## Abciximab

*Session 5*​
Erastus the 29th.

While resting at the dig site we were attacked by more of the cannibals. Only one managed to escape. On the return trip to Base Camp we were attacked by more of the large lizards as well. Once at camp we warned the others of the presence of these cannibals.

We offered Ishiru an equal share of the treasure. He was quite generous and turned down his share of the coins, taking only a masterwork cold iron short sword as his share. He explained to us his need to pay off a debt to the Aspis Consortium. A trade organization that is known to use questionable means to accomplish their goals and increase their profits. From what I have heard, they can often be found supplying both sides of a conflict and very likely instigated the conflict to begin with. It sounds as though his debt to the consortium is not entirely fair given the circumstances that brought him to that point. He still seems quite determined to pay it off.

----------​
Erastus the 30th. 

Today, Sasha worked with those of us who had not yet trained on her combat techniques. She was reluctant to do so until Chumba offered to “Egg Sit” her dinosaur eggs. Ishiru also offered training in one of his techniques with a one handed weapon, but no one in our group felt it would benefit them as our main combatants use two-handed weapons. 

----------​
Arodus the 1st.

We traveled west out of Base Camp reaching the camp where we had previously encountered the Yellow Musk Zombie. It appeared as we had left it. We then continued west along the coast. We encountered a few giant crabs on the beach. Once they were defeated, we took a short rest through the hottest part of the day and enjoyed the crab meat. 

Further on we saw a huge crab which initially gave us considerable pause. As we approached it became obvious that it was rigged with vines and pulleys to operate its claws. We initially thought it might be a trap laid by the cannibals, but when we called out a single voice answered asking our names. 

The crab was occupied by a single Tengu, a fellow castaway named Pezock. He told us about the wreck of his ship, the Crow’s Tooth and the loss of its beautiful Tengu captain. He said he had been a castaway for about 5 years and lived in this huge crab shell. 

When we asked him what he knew of the island, he warned us of the cannibals, a desolate island to the West and to watch for bodies falling from the sky. We assume the latter refers to whatever sucked the blood from the goat we found in the tree. Suggestions of what this could be were bandied about and the possibility of dragons was mentioned, though it seems unlikely to me. He also mentioned the cannibal’s traps, which we (and by “we” I mean Max) have already experienced.

He also told us where we might find the Viper Nettles we seek for Aerys. He felt there were some to be found on an island to the West that could be reached during low tide. He warned us that the next island over from that one was a desolate isle, where there were no trees and no wildlife to be found on or around the entire island. He also mentioned a woman who lives in a tree nearby. I assume he is referring to a Dryad, as opposed to someone who lives alone in a tree house. We asked him to mark her location on our map, but when he handed it back I noticed he had marked four locations. I think too much time alone in the sun has rattled this poor fellow’s brain. We asked about his thoughts of rescue, and he seemed rather apathetic about the possibility.

After a pleasant visit with Pezock we traveled to the island where he mentioned the Viper Nettle berries might be found. At low tide we moved carefully across the slick rocks to the island. There we found the viper nettles and Chumba was able to expertly navigate the thorns to retrieve them. 

We traveled to the western edge of the isle to see the so-called “Desolate Isle”. We saw it was covered with mushrooms and fungus. We also spotted a shipwreck just off the coast of the isle.

----------​
Arodus the 2nd.

We travelled to the Moldy Isle and encountered a number of small Fungus Covered humanoids, I believe they are called Vegepygmies. I quickly learned they were either very resistant or immune to electricity, but the creatures were eventually defeated. We are taking a short rest and shall soon continue our explorations.


----------



## Abciximab

End of Session 5​
So where are we? Looks like Thirteen days on the Shiv and things are moving along as we explore the Isle. It’s hard to come up with an exploration strategy because of the island's odd shape, but we're trying to be methodical. It also seems there are a lot of wandering monsters on this Isle (Though they could be planned encounters, sometimes it’s hard to tell).

We finally met another Castaway! Pezock, the Tengu with the sun-baked brain (I hope he’s not reading this). He warned us about quite a bit. Every time we were ready to walk out the door, he warned us of something else (much of it we already knew or experienced). We greatly appreciated the information on the location of the Viper Nettles and the warning of the Desolate Isle. Not too sure about the “Lady in the Tree”, but I’m pretty sure he must be referring to a Dryad. I find it hard to believe there’s a woman living up in a tree on the island. Though, come to think of it, he’s a bird-man, perhaps it’s a nest… I hadn’t thought of that possibility until now.

Another D&D/Pathfinder first for me, Vegepygmies. One of those creatures whose name stuck in my brain, but I know nothing about. I hope they’re not immune to fire (With plants, you’ve got about a 50/50 chance for some odd reason). 

Ding! We also leveled up at the end of session, level 3 here we come.


----------



## Abciximab

*Session 6​*
Arodus the 2nd (Cont).

Having defeated the Vegepygmies we decided to return to Viper Nettle Island, to rest and prepare for more fungus related threats. Though they were unaffected by my electrical attack, I hope they will not be resistant to fire as I shall focus my spell selection upon my favorite element. My personal research has once again paid off as I can now project a scorching ray of fire at my enemies. It was one of my mother's favorite spells and I am proud to have mastered it.

----------​
Arodus the 3rd.

We returned to Fungus Isle and made our way to the wrecked ship on its Western shore. The entire ship was covered in a uniform gray mold obscuring its nameplate. To reach the vessel we had to climb across moldy tendrils that seemed as though they were meant to secure the ship in place among the rocks. Once aboard Ace and Kay'Es explored the officer's quarters while Max went to the bow to scrape the mold from the nameplate. It was the Night Voice, the ship Gelik the Gnome had asked us to find. In the officer's quarters Ace found a few trinkets and some musty books. They appeared to be about fifty to sixty years old, but in their condition they were worth little. Among them they found what appeared to be a journal by someone named Ames. The writing was hard to decipher so we packed it away for later.

In the hold of the ship we found bones, humanoid skeletons, arranged in neat piles.  We were unsure of the reason for this, if indeed there was any. 

Further down, within the bowels of the ship, we encountered more of the mold-men. There I learned they are quite susceptible to fire. 

Once we had explored the ship fully we felt we should circumnavigate the isle in an attempt to clear it of other threats. We encountered another roving band of mold-men but more interestingly, we came upon a tower of rock on the western shore. More of the moldy vines grew here, allowing us to climb up to a cave almost concealed by moldy growths at the top. Within we encountered a horrible mold creature. A skeleton encased in Violet Fungi, a saprophyte whose mere touch can rot the flesh from your bones. It seemed resistant to my magical fire, which, from what I know of these creatures, is unusual. Luckily it was not resistant to the blows of Max and Chumba. It lashed out at Max, weakening him considerably, but the stalwart Shoanti was unfazed by its horrific touch and crushed the creature with his meteor hammer. 

With the foul creature defeated and our resources depleted, we rested within the protected confines of the cave. Max used a magical potion to restore some of his drained vitality.

----------​
Arodus the 4th.

Today we left the Fungus Isle behind us and returned to the main island. We noted two more wrecks along the shore to the south. One was within easy reach but we decided to wait until morning to explore it.

----------​
Arodus the 5th.

Within the wreck we encountered Zombies and little else. The name of the ship has been lost to time.

We decided to return to Base Camp and share our findings with the others. Along the way we stopped to visit with Pezock. He remains as eccentric as ever. We gave him some of the coins we had recovered from one of the wrecks, as he has expressed an interest in all things shiny. He clarified the woman in a tree story, reinforcing my belief that she is a Dryad. He also described to us his previous camp, which it seems he shared with other survivors for a time. 

We continued our journey along a slightly different path in order to try and locate Pezock's old camp. We found it in the jungle, a little ways in from shore. There were nest-like structures high in the trees and many old ruined weapons scattered about. We also found a well made dagger with the symbol of the Red Mantis Assassins etched upon the blade. 

We resumed our journey. Along the way, Max's sharp eyes spotted another devious trap. He was able to disarm it.

Upon reaching base camp we gave the Viper Nettle berries to Jask. Hopefully this will help Aerys and ease the symptoms of her withdrawal. 

We sat down as a group with Gelik to help him decipher the book from the Night Voice. It turned out to be the Captain's log, one Havner Ames by name. It was indeed a Pathfinder ship, an organization that is dedicated to uncovering ancient secrets, lost artifacts, and general knowledge of the world's most exotic locations and cultures. It is an organization that interests me considerably, as my interests lie along a similar vein.

It would appear that on a routine stop to forage for supplies, the crew found what they thought was a coco palm nut. It turns out it was not. The pod exploded, infecting the entire crew with a vile, rotting disease. The log describes the wreck of the Night Voice upon the rocks of the Shiv and the Captain's intent to carry the pod to the top of a spire of rocks. I can only assume this is the cave where we fought the Violet Abomination and that the abomination was in fact the putrefied remains of Captain Ames.

According to Gelik, the early entries in the log hold useful information for navigating the waterways of southern Garund. Perhaps this information will be useful to the Pathfinders.

Just over two weeks on the Shiv and no further signs of the Captain and few ideas as to how we will get off this isle. Not the place I thought I would spend the night of my twenty second birthday.


----------



## Abciximab

End of Session 6​
The 5 PC castaways are as follows:

Arendel Whisperson – Human Fire Elemental Wizard 3 (Abciximab)
Chumba-Wumba – Human Female Barbarian 3 (Gretchen)
Max “Little” Hammer – Human Fighter/Rogue 2/1 (Peteinmaine)
Acemodius and Kay Es – Tiefling Summoner 3 and his Eidolon. (Mundinironhand)
Taraz Nadar (AKA: T’ar Roddan) – Aasimar Oracle 3 (Adam B.)

We have explored about one-third of the island and hit level 3 at the end of session 5. We rested to take advantage of our new found abilities. It’s nice to finally dish some damage with 2 Magic Missiles per casting & Scorching Ray. 

We’re still not sure of our overall goals. I hope to find the Captain and his Girlfriend of course, but how we are to get off the island remains a bit of a puzzle. Assuming we get rescued/off the island somehow is a bit of metagaming as this assumption is based on the fact that we are running out of island to explore. I suppose there could be significant underground adventuring sites, but I doubt that would get us beyond the next chapter in the AP.

We plan to talk a little more in depth with Gelik (the Gnome Bard NPC) to see if there are any details of the history of Smuggler's Shiv that might be helpful.


----------



## Abciximab

*Session 7*​
Arodus the 6th.

We have decided to relocate our base camp to Pezock’s old camp as we are moving further south in our exploration of the Shiv. The relocation went smoothly with no encounters on the trail. Hopefully we have had an impact on the number of creatures that would do us harm and jungle travel will be slightly less troublesome. 

Once the camp was relocated we made for the wreck we saw on the south-western shore of the Shiv. Along the way we heard voices and then saw a group of cannibals coming up over the edge of a seaside cliff. Once they were dealt with we discovered a bag with some of the blood red pearls we have found to be rather popular with the cannibals. Looking over the cliff we saw fairly shallow oyster beds. As Max is probably the strongest swimmer among our group, he offered to explore the bed. It was challenging, but in a few dives he came up with two more pearls. As it seemed rather time consuming, we chose to continue on to the wreck. Exploration of the wreck revealed little more than a pair of ghouls, though we did find a potion and an Arcane Scroll of Knock as well.

Getting back on a game trail we continued south through the jungle. We encountered two shocker lizards along the way but they were quickly dealt with. 

----------​
Arodus the 7th.

After encountering another of the cannibal’s spring traps, we went off trail to find the location of what we expected to be a Dryad. Sure enough, in an immense Banyan Tree, we met a beautiful fey woman. She thanked us for our work on the Fungus Isle and offered her support and knowledge of the Shiv as her reward. 

She told us of a creature living on Red Mountain on the south-eastern portion of the island and, more interestingly, of an old Lighthouse to the south. It would seem the cannibals make their camp there. We decided to check out that location in the morning. Of the creature she knew very little, other than the general area in which it resides. 

She also warned us of a greater evil on the island, but could not give us any specifics. It seemed more of a “feeling” of hers rather than a known threat. As I trust her intuition and ties to the earth and island, I take this warning quite seriously. We shall have to wait and see what the future reveals. We chose to rest within the relative safety of her immediate domain.

----------​
Arodus the 8th.

Quite a day, I must say. We went straight south to try to observe the Lighthouse from across the bay from where it sits. Very little detail was revealed, though we did spot a submerged wreck below us. We climbed down to the beach and consumed a potion to allow us to breath beneath the water. There was little of any worth left and it appeared to have been stripped of much of its useful material, including the planking of the ship itself. It was very interesting to note that it was the Thrune’s Fang, an old Chellish navy ship. I suspect we have found the ship that was the source of the cannibal scourge on the Shiv.

With very little learned from the observation of the lighthouse and our underwater exploration, we traveled up and around the small bay toward the lighthouse. We did note that the lighthouse seemed to be incomplete or damaged, missing the very top where the lamp would burn. 

We encountered yet another spring trap on the trail and chose to attempt to approach the lighthouse off the trail. It was all but impossible to approach the lighthouse through the dense jungle with any semblance of stealth, so we wound up back on the trail anyway. 

Surprisingly, we were able to approach quite close and Max attempted to get even closer to observe what might be going on within the camp. He would have succeeded had Ace’s pet Kay’Es not decided to tag along. The creature can be quite stealthy when it wants to be, but I think it wasn’t clear on what we were attempting to accomplish. A number of javelins were launched from a hunting blind in a tree and all attempts at stealth were off as a grand melee commenced. 

About a dozen barbaric cannibals took the field as well as their female Witch Doctor and one who appeared to be their leader. The witch doctor released a number of undead skeletons from a cage, but Taraz damaged them all with a burst of Positive Energy and I finished them with a fan of flames. 

Taraz, Max and I took on the witch doctor while Chumba, Ace and Kay Es held off the rest with hammer, claw and abundant Grease spells. The Witch used a wand to drain Max’s life essence and used that life force to augment her own. Taraz was hard pressed to compensate for her wands draining touch with his magical healing to keep Max on his feet. It took all our efforts, as well as all three of my Scorching Rays, to finally drop her. Taraz and I made sure she was truly dead while Max went to reinforce the others. 

Though it took all of our skill and pretty much all of our resources (I have only my Cantrips and one casting of Protection from Evil left) we were able to win the day against the daunting force of cannibals. 

Our success against superior numbers has really driven home how much of a cohesive team we have become. With Max and Chumba’s fighting skills, Ace and his menagerie of creatures and grease spells, Taraz with his protective magic, healing prayers and Positive Energy Bursts (used to great effect as he can exclude enemies from the effect) and my magic, both offensive and defensive, we have truly become a force to be reckoned with. 

The battle has just ended and I hope we have the opportunity to rest here before there is any more trouble. I am concerned that cannibal patrols may return while we rest, but I hate to leave this place as it seems the most defendable position we have found. We have yet to explore the structures though, which may hold dangers yet undiscovered. We have much to discuss as we decide what our next step should be.


----------



## carborundum

This is great fun - thanks for posting and roll on the next instalment!


----------



## Abciximab

End of Session 7​
Wow, thanks to cromm10k and carborundom for the positive feedback, it’s always nice to know there are people reading and enjoying the Story Hour. 

I have found writing the Journal Style is less work than the Third Person Style, so I expect to see this campaign through to the end (most AP’s seem to take about a year and a half for our group). I hope to get the journals out on either the Thursday or Friday after the Game (our games are on Monday, every other week) with an OOC report to follow on the following Monday.

A good session, ending with a great battle wherein we utilized great strategy. I had hoped to recon the camp beforehand, but that was not to be. 

Going into it I had visions of our Kingmaker Campaign and the fall of the Stag Lord. The Stag Lord was a long battle that was very close to a TPK for a while, but they did succeed (which says a lot about the player’s ability to rethink strategy and bounce back, because I don’t pull punches as a DM). The battle against the cannibals started out quite intimidating (DM’s just love putting a load of minis on the battlemat), got a little nerve wracking but ended swiftly once things were going our way. A good balance to keep it interesting.  

I knew something was up with the witch. We got her bloodied fairly quickly (a concept we borrowed from 4th ed), but then she started sucking up a lot of damage (gathering Temp HP from Max it turns out) and we just couldn’t drop her. Thank goodness we have a dedicated healer. I’m not one that likes to think a dedicated healer is required, but boy it does make things so much easier when it gets down to the wire. Once she was down, things really turned around for us. Battlefield control FTW! 

The crowd control from the Summoner and the Barbarian was invaluable. I was sure I would end up in melee and had buffed my AC accordingly. Turns out I didn’t need to, the others did a bang up job protecting our flank and Max went toe to toe with the witch so I could offer indirect fire support. A fun session overall. 

We’re actually very close to 4th level (220 xp away!) so I expect we’re getting near the end. Can’t wait to see what’s next.


----------



## Abciximab

*Session 8​*
Arodus the 8th (Cont).

We explored the rest of the site and found no other enemies. In the old woman’s hut I did find scribing supplies, which will be very useful. Within the lighthouse we found old personal effects scattered around a statue of Asmodeus. This is most likely the figurehead from the Thrune’s Fang. Most everything we found was spoiled or so disgusting I shall not mention it here.  Another find that was of great interest were rations that were obviously from the Jenevire. Someone from the ship has been here. We suspect it might have been the Captain and his “Mate”.

Beneath a pile of sticks next to the lighthouse we found a pit going down. We decided to rest within the lighthouse tonight and explore the pit in the morning. We sent Jask back to our base camp to gather our gear and companions as the lighthouse will serve as our new camp. They all arrived safely just before sundown.

----------​
Arodus the 9th.

Using vines that were staked next to the pit we descended to the natural caverns below. I quickly cast Light to illuminate the dark caves. Exploring the winding caverns we found a number of undead creatures. Foul, diseased creatures called Festrogs and horrific Ghouls. In an area of worked stone we ran into the creature we believe to be this, “Mother Thrune” we have heard so much about from the Cannibals. She was surrounded by more Ghouls and Festrogs. Obviously undead herself, she demanded our submission and offered to assimilate us into her undead legion.  We were disinclined to acquiesce to her request. 

The paralyzing touch of the Ghouls and diseased touch of the Festrogs made the fight rather challenging. Max was out of action for quite some time, paralyzed by their foul touch. I think Mother Thrune may have regretted ordering her minions to protect her from Chumba’s attacks instead of killing Max outright. When he was finally able to overcome the paralysis he immediately ran to her and crushed her skull with his meteor hammer. Then again, it’s very likely her minions actually saved her from an earlier death at the hands of Chumba.

Within this strange place we found an odd note written by our esteemed Captain Kovack. It was written in a rambling style with a few odd punctuation errors. I shall transcribe it below with some corrections for clarities sake. I assume grammar was not foremost on his mind when the note was written.

_I am Alizandru Kovack, Captain and betrayer of my crew and destroyer of the good ship Jenevire. Hell would be a welcome escape from what hideous unlife looms before me, but it is no less a punishment than I deserve. That I was enslaved mind and body to a serpentine demon who wore a Varisian’s skin does not pardon me. It is my weakness that led the Jenevire, her crew and her passengers to their doom. That Ieana has abandoned me here is nothing more than the fate that I deserve. I do not beg forgiveness, but I despair she lives still and that she seeks something dire on this forsaken isle. She is following to the Red Mountain I don’t know what (sic).

If you read this and be a kind soul, seek out what I have become and destroy me and then seek out Ieana and destroy her as well and to those whose lives I have helped destroy I can only apologize from this, my dark cradle and darker grave.

~A.K. Captain Once, Damned Forevermore._

As the mother and her minions were quite a challenge, we have chosen to return to the surface to rest before we continue our exploration.

----------​
Arodus the 10th.

Returning to that strange room where we fought the Mother, we went through a door we were hesitant to enter previously. As we were all once more fully rested, we now felt up the challenge. Within was a strange temple. Etched into the stone walls were images of Serpent Folk and scenes that were obviously regions of this island, Red Mountain specifically. Some parts of the carvings were recently cleaned and filled with ink and possibly blood to increase the contrast between the etchings and the stone. It seemed to describe some type of ceremony at a site near there. 

We have paused in our exploration so that I may study the drawings. There are scenes of blood poured on stones, snakes and lightning. There are words written in the otherworldly language of Aklo. As my Aklo is a little rusty, it will take some time to transcribe. Max is hovering over my shoulder, I was assuming he is eager to get on with the exploration of this place, but he actually just pointed out an error in my transcription. The snakes are fanged, obviously meant to be venomous. It is almost shocking to hear his voice sometimes as he is a man of very few words, but very perceptive.

Observations on the Carvings ~

The walls ancient, unsettling carvings depict images of anthropomorphic serpents using pointed stone megaliths to work incredible feats of magic, turning human armies into zombies, calling down flaming lightning bolts from the sky and parting the waters to dash human ships upon the exposed sea floor.

The last pictogram and Aklo inscription seems to have been recently cleaned and the inscriptions traced with either ink or blood.  

_It reads: To Command the Very Tides to Rise Up and Eschew What Lies Below:  Empower the Four Sentinel Runes with the Blood of a Thinking Creature Tempered by the Kiss of a Serpent’s Tongue.  Anoint the Tide Stone with Waters Brought from the Sea in a Vessel of Purest Metal.  Invoke the Lord’s Sacred Name to Wrap His Coils around the Sea Itself that He Might Lay Bare What Lies Below and Cast Down Your Enemies on the Waves above._

I see the carvings represent Smuggler’s Shiv and a smaller carving appears to represent Red Mountain. It would appear the ceremony described above should take place on Red Mountain.


----------



## Abciximab

End of Session 8​
The 5 PC castaways are as follows:

Arendel Whisperson – Human Fire Elemental Wizard 4 (Abciximab)
Chumba-Wumba – Human Female Barbarian 4 (Gretchen)
Max “Little” Hammer – Human Fighter/Rogue 2/2 (Peteinmaine)
Acemodius and Kay Es – Tiefling Summoner 4 and his Eidolon. (Mundinironhand)
Taraz Nadar (AKA: T’ar Roddan) – Aasimar Oracle 4 (Adam B.)

So, we leveled to 4th about midway through the session. We should wrap up the exploration of the caves and then it looks like we are off to Red Mountain to find Ieana and figure out what she is trying to achieve. From the description of the carvings, I think we have a good idea of what she’s up to. I have to remember to do a Knowledge check to see if I can figure out whose Sacred Name needs to be invoked. It might give us some idea of what we are getting ourselves into. 

I suspect she was down in the tunnels and was the one who cleaned off the etchings in the stone, though I have no idea how she got past all these creatures. I’m not sure if she was looking for the location shown (Red Mountain) or the instructions to the ritual, though it seems likely it was both. It occurs to me we might need to hurry to stop a certain ceremony. Uh, oh.


----------



## Cromm10k

Abciximab said:


> End of Session 7​
> Wow, thanks to cromm10k and carborundom for the positive feedback, it’s always nice to know there are people reading and enjoying the Story Hour.




You are welcome! For me it was always important to get feedback on the stuff I was writing. It keeps the motivation up. As a player I often tried to keep journal style records. As a DM I'm always trying to coax my players in some kind of journal, but they always gave up after a couple of entries. That is why I highly enjoy story hours like yours.

So please keep it going!!!


----------



## Abciximab

*Session 9​*
Arodus the 10th (Cont).

As we returned to exploring the caverns, I tried to recall the name of the Serpent-folk deity, but could not. Luckily we found it shortly thereafter, written upon the walls of the cavern, Ydersius. Continuing on, we found a few more ghouls and a spot where the caves opened to the sea. We also found a disgusting, ghoulish nest, most likely belonging to Mother Thrune.

Once the caverns were thoroughly explored, we returned to the surface to check in with our fellow castaways. All was well. I checked the lighthouse to see if it might be possible to use the light to signal ships once more. Luckily most of the parts needed to fix it were merely scattered about and not missing completely. I instructed Jask and Ishiru in the installation of the focusing lens to intensify the light from the oil lamp. If they follow my instructions, it should be ready to work sooner than we had originally thought. 

As there was plenty of daylight left, we started toward Red Mountain. We felt we should try to get there as soon as possible. We stopped to camp for the night about halfway to the Mountain.

----------​
Arodus the 11th.

Last night there were two events worth mentioning. At one point, the creature that dwells on Red Mountain flew overhead and dropped the carcass of a cannibal nearby. Later, we observed lightning flashes coming from the western side of Red mountain, near the shore. I believe the lightning was a product of Ieana performing the ritual. 

In the morning we set out for higher ground. At an intersection of the game trail, looking west to the sea, we saw the standing stones that had been represented on the walls of the cavern. As we approached them, the Red Mountain Monster attacked, flying low and dropping yet another carcass. Even seeing it clearly in the daylight did not help with my attempt to identify it, I have never seen a creature like this before. 

It was a difficult fight, as Chumba and Max are not well equipped for ranged combat and my accuracy seemed to be off today. Since the luck of Desna was just not with me (a trend that continued throughout the day), I switched to Magic Missile to strike my opponent unerringly. We attempted to use tanglefoot bags to bring it down, but were unsuccessful in that as well. Ace summoned some eagles to harass it and Chumba and Max struck at it as it closed with them. Once we got organized, the creature was finally defeated.

Reaching the site, we saw four stones surrounding a small pyramid. We searched, but there was no sign of Ieana. Rereading my notes aloud, it occurred to us that performing the ceremony would likely reveal or, “give up”, something from the sea, “To Command the Very Tides to Rise Up and Eschew What Lies Below.” So, against our better judgment, we performed the ceremony. Taraz was nice enough to donate his blood for the stones, Ace summoned a serpent and I poured salt water onto the pyramid from my metal flask and spoke the name of Ydersius.

As we finished the ceremony, the sea quickly receded as if a tsunami might be approaching. The floor of the bay was revealed to us. There, beyond a wrecked ship, stood two stone doors. On the way to the doors, Chumba and Max investigated the wreck and reported finding a strange water creature that insisted he was Captain of the vessel, the Salty Strumpet. They left the creature unaccosted. 

The stone doors were covered with seaweed. Once we moved it aside we saw bas-relief carvings of Demons feasting on Human maidens. Taraz and I had a short discussion about the images and we believe they are of Azlanti origin and related to the demoness Zura, patronized by cannibals and Vampires. It seems quite unusual to me, a ceremony invoking Ydersius to open the way to a Temple of Zura? I have no idea what the link between Ydersius and Zura might be.

We entered into a large, oddly shaped area. Over a dozen stone pillars supported the cavernous chamber's 60 foot high vaulted ceiling.  To the north, four empty alcoves sat in the walls, their edges carved to resemble yawning, fanged mouths.  To the south, a pair of bronze doors that seemed to drip with blood sat under a stone bridge that passed through the upper portion of the room, from east to west, forty feet above.  The walls were decorated with unsettling carvings of bats, human sacrifice, and the walking dead.  The dismembered, skeletal bodies of three humans were scattered about the floor of this chamber. Upon the bridge were three serpentine skeletons wielding javelins.

Faced once more with the prospect of ranged combat, Max threw a rope up and over the bridge as Taraz and I moved to investigate the double doors at the back of the room. Chumba grabbed on to the far end of the rope and was pulled up to the bridge by Max’s formidable strength. Though the skeletons slashed and bit at her, she was able to pull herself up onto the bridge. 

Opening the door, we saw stairs going up to our left and right. Ace and Kay’Es went to our right while I, unfortunately, went left. Keeping my streak of bad luck going, I discovered a pit… by falling into it. Max (rope trailing behind) then tried to leap over the pit… and almost made it.  Luckily neither of us was harmed too badly by the 30 foot drop. Max offered to throw me out of the pit and, though I was pretty sure he was joking, I made sure to give a polite but firm, “No, thank you”.  

As he started to climb out on his own, I kept hold of the trailing end of the rope. While waiting for Max to climb out, I noticed two small tunnels on either side of the pit. I watched them closely, but nothing appeared in the time I remained trapped. Though combat was over before I got out, I understand Chumba defeated the other two skeletons almost singlehandedly. 

Returning to exploration, Ace discovered another pit… by falling into it. I think it is time for a discussion on exploration methods and strategies. Another thought has occurred to me as well as we debate the possibility of resting since Taraz has expended almost all of his healing power to restore Chumba to full health. The question has come up as to how long the magical tide will stay out and I suspect we have met someone who may know the answer. We should pay another visit to Max’s water friend in the ship wreck outside.


----------



## Abciximab

End of Session 9​
Keep it going I shall, thanks again cromm10k.

I wish I knew what that creature was. My, “11”, Knowledge Check was not enough to figure it out. It’s one of the great things about the AP’s, there are always new monsters. 

I wasn’t too sure we were supposed to perform the ceremony, but when we didn’t find Ieana at the site, we figured we had to go somewhere. Might as well be wherever the ceremony led. 

A Pit! I fell in a Pit! I totally wasn’t thinking, “Trap”, I was thinking, “got to get to the top of the stairs to reach the bridge” (Arendel is _not_ a climber). Pit traps rarely make sense though, too big to jump and covering the whole corridor? Maybe there’s another way around, but it seems bad planning to me (as do many traps). How many minions are lost each year to the BBeG’s lair traps? Those are XP that could go toward our leveling!

I think we can handle probably one more encounter, maybe 2. We need to figure out how long the tide stays out. There must be a way out of the temple now that we’re in though… I find it hard to believe the previous owners would have had to wait for someone outside to perform the ritual to get out. We shouldn’t count on finding it though. Better to know how long we have.


----------



## JDragon

Add another supporter to the list.  Just found this last night and have now caught up.

Enjoying the different perspective for this SH, keep it going.

JD


----------



## Abciximab

*Session 10​*
Arodus the 11th (Cont).

We climbed back through the pit to reach the outside and talk to Captain Ekubus, the Water Mephit Captain of the Salty Strumpet. After a brief discussion it was determined we have about 6 hours from the time we performed the ritual until the tide turns. We thanked him and reentered the Temple.

We decided there must be a way out from the inside and chose to rest within the temple instead of having to repeat the distasteful ritual. Our first priority was to find a relatively safe place to rest within the Temple. Kay’Es had found an opening in the floor of the entry room. Exploration revealed a pile of bones and two strange dolls. I quickly determined the dolls were magical and right on cue, they jumped up and attacked. Chumba quickly crushed them both. Within each was a magical gem that radiated necromantic magic. I shall have to study them further at some point to determine more about them. As most of the floor was covered with shallow water, this location was deemed unsuitable for resting. We decided to explore the eastern portion of the Temple.

We found a room that was suitable for resting, once it was cleared of the skeletons that currently resided there. Early that evening we heard the sound of the doors to the Temple closing and the water rushing back in.

----------​
Arodus the 12th.

In the morning I decided to investigate the Azlanti runes that were scribed into the walls of a nearby room, the scriptorium of the temple. As I do not speak Azlanti, I cast Comprehend Languages to facilitate my understanding. Working my way through unusual metaphors and rambling prayers, I was able to determine it was written by worshipers of Zura, self-proclaimed enemies of the Serpent-folk worshipers of Ydersius.  The walls were carved with hundreds, perhaps thousands, of strange runes interspersed with the periodic image of a stylized rune that looked like a fanged skull. The writing spoke of the razing of the temple of Ydersius, the Beheaded One, and the rededication of the Temple to Zura. The defeated Serpent-Folk were then used as slaves or animated as undead guardians. This may explain why a ritual to Ydersius is used to gain access to the Temple of Zura. The cultists must have been unable to alter the powerful ritual used to gain access. Within the writings they referred to themselves as the “Misbegotten of Saventh-Yhi,” which I recognize as a reference to an ancient lost city within the Mwangi expanse.

I could have spent many hours going over the carvings, but we chose to move on. Though we were being more careful in our exploration of the western portion of the Temple, we still managed to fall prey to two more traps. One was another simple Pit trap. The other was a much more devious and dangerous room. The doors closed and were then blocked by heavy metal doors falling from above. An axe swung wildly about the room threatening all within. Chumba and Kay’Es were trapped within initially, luckily after about 20 second the doors opened and they managed to survive the ordeal with minor injuries. 

Then, just as we were trying to quickly work our way across the dangerous room, an amorphous blob slid into the room through holes in the wall. A gibbering Mouther attacked us and quickly engulfed Chumba. It’s maddening gibbering confused Max for a short time, but even with these setbacks the creature was defeated. Just as we were exiting this room, the trap went off again. It slashed at Chumba and Kay’Es once more. They managed to survive and we all finally made it through the ghastly room into yet another ghastly room.

We entered what was obviously the main temple, with a statue and altar dedicated to Zura. A river of blood flowed down the center of the large chamber. Also within was the Serpent-Folk shapechanger Ieana and small horde of skeletal minions, including two more of the skeletal Serpent-Folk. She attempted to bribe us into joining her, but we responded only with weapons and magic. Her minions attacked in a vain attempt to protect their mistress. They were less than successful and she was soon threatened on all sides. Ieana used mind controlling magic on Max and commanded him to protect her, but after Kay’Es distracted him by running past, I was able to sneak up behind and gift him with a Protection from Evil. This was enough for him to shake her mental control over him. With the team whole once more and Max quite irate, her defeat was assured.

Once we had won the day, we proceeded to destroy the altar and statue of Zura at Taraz’s behest. He felt strongly that the evil shrine should not be allowed to remain. Once it was smashed, a wave of evil was released, stunning some of us momentarily.

Gathering what we could, including Ieana’s journal, we carefully made our way to the entrance where we found a way to empty the bay and open the doors. It was a little less elaborate than the ritual to get in, but worked just as well. Our plan now is to return to the lighthouse and see how the repairs are going. Hopefully rescue from this place is in our near future.

----------​
~Notes concerning the study of the Temple and Excerpts from the Journal of Yarzoth, the Serpent-Folk known to us as Ieana.

It begins in Varisia…

“…exploring dungeons under the ruined fortress of Viperwall in Varisia, I made a shocking discovery. An ancient temple on Smuggler’s Shiv may contain clues as to the whereabouts of a legendary city named Saventh-Yhi.  I am eager to discover the exact location of this city, for it may contain great artifacts and relics of Ydersius plundered by his tormentors.  I must travel there unnoticed.  Legend holds it is where He made His final stand against the oppressors.  His prophecy comes to me in dreams, strange visions of His rise from the depths of darkness…”

Aboard the Jenivere…

“I have the fool Kovack under control.  It is only a matter of weeks until we approach Eleder and the Shiv.  Alton Devers is suspicious, though.  Must keep to myself this week.”

On the Cannibals…

“These degenerate humans proved to be an easy match. It shows who is the weaker of the two ancient and bitter enemies!  Their minds have obviously been warped by time and heat and sit precariously on the edge of madness.  I have been allowed to visit with their “Goddess” and bring her a sacrifice.  The captain has outlasted his usefulness.”

The last few entries concern the temple of Zura. She has sketched the murals in the three alcoves and though her style is difficult to weave through, I have deduced that the southern alcove tells the story of the Cult of Zura’s inception in the legendary city of Saventh-Yhi.  From there they were exiled and had to make a dangerous overland journey.

The northwestern alcove shows the cult exploring their new home, obviously Smuggler’s Shiv.  Here they defeated a large Serpent-Folk population and built the temple.  I was only able to examine this section briefly and my study of it is surely incomplete.

The northeastern alcove depicts the plans for the cult’s future, such as earning the gift of vampirism from Zura and somehow returning to Saventh-Yhi to “awaken” the nonbelievers with Zura’s “blessing.”  This portion of the Serpent-Folk’s notes are incomplete, I will need to study them further to make more sense of them.


----------



## Abciximab

End of Session 10​
Awesome, thanks JDragon!

Thanks to DM Soanso as well since he has sent me additional information for the last two updates. With game time so limited sometimes the rather verbose descriptions and background information can be skipped over. He has emailed me info to help fill in my lack of information.

We went back and forth on whether we should rest outside or not. Arendel really didn’t want to perform that ceremony again, blood, invoking Evil Deities, definitely not his style of magic.

The trap room was horrible. With most traps there seems to be a way around, we couldn’t even figure out what was setting it off! I didn’t have the opportunity to Detect Magic, it must have been magical in nature.  

The battle with Ieana (Yarthoz) was appropriately tense, a few close calls there. The charming of Max was scary, one of our two super-tough fighters on the opposing team. Thank goodness Kay’Es drew his Attack of Opportunity. That allowed me to step up to deliver my spell. Thank goodness I hit his touch armor class and finally, thank goodness he succeeded on the save! I don’t think I would have stood up to a single attack from Max (I’m not sure if he was Charmed or Dominated). Protection from Evil is definitely one of those Must Have spells. I hadn’t memorized it, but was able to cast it with my Bonded Wand.

Soanso has mentioned that Serpent Skull is catching a lot of flack on the boards? I’m surprised, we are having a lot of fun with it and I don’t see that changing. With the information Soanso sent, I think I have finally figured out where we are headed with this AP (At least part of it). I Can’t wait to find out for sure.


----------



## HalfOrc HalfBiscuit

Add another one to you list of readers Abciximab. 

The journal style is quite engaging an deasy to read - I like it, and I'll keep reading.

Btw I share your dislike of the positioning of traps in a lot of dungeons - they often make no logical sense at all, which really bugs me.


----------



## Abciximab

*Session 11​*
Arodus the 12th(Cont).

We started our journey back to the lighthouse. We had no encounters of note. Perhaps it is just my imagination, but the island seems different… a little less oppressive and threatening perhaps.

----------​
Arodus the 13th. 

We arrived back at the lighthouse without incident. Our fellow castaways spoke excitedly of the strange lightning from the ceremony and a release of energy that seemed to run across the entire island like a wave. I believe the energy must have coincided with the destruction of the altar within the temple. 

More good news, the lighthouse repairs are complete and the signal lamp is ready to be lit. We hope rescue is in our near future. We discussed going to get Pezock, but as he did not seem to want to be rescued, I think we will leave him to enjoy his beach. We will go to visit the Dryad Aycenia tomorrow to see if this “Evil” she spoke of has left the island.

----------​
Arodus the 14th. 

Our trip to the Banyan Tree was uneventful and sure enough, Aycenia told us that the repressive evil that infused the island has been lifted. She thanked us and offered us a place to rest. I’m not sure, but I think Max might be… attracted to the Dryad. She is quite beautiful. 

I finally identified those two magical gems from the dolls. The stones are quite evil and contain the souls of sentient creatures. Their dark power is used to animate the dolls. They must be destroyed.

----------​
Arodus the 15th. 

Rescue at last! We returned from the Dryad’s grove to find a ship moored off shore and a longboat on its way. After a brief discussion with those that came ashore in the longboat, the Captain of the Red Gull finally agreed to grant us safe passage back to Eleder. They took a little convincing as they were extremely suspicious. I think the reputation of the Shiv as a haunted island infested with ghosts and cannibals made it hard for them to believe we weren’t a threat. Thankfully they came to see the truth. The ship shall set sail in the morning.

As we have some down time now, I shall study Yarzoth’s Journal and scribe a few scrolls.

----------​
Arodus the 16th.

A full day at sea. We should see Eleder around midday tomorrow. I have gleaned a few more interesting details from the Journal.

~ Excerpt from the Journal of Yarzoth 

_What I can glean from these pathetic degenerates is that there exists a sort of hidden door to Saventh-Yhi. After Digesting the seemingly mile-long stretch of curses directed toward the “Hero’s Grave” and the “Vibrant City”, I feel I have finally cracked the shell of the cult’s code.

But the location of Saventh-Yhi is frustrated. There is a secret, though, known to the Zurists that may benefit me as well. There is another settlement located at the southernmost tip of the Mwangi Expanse, south of the Bandu Hills and sitting between the Ocota and the Korir rivers. This place is called “Tazion” by the cultists and is said to hold the key to Saventh-Yhi’s location in the Pillars of Light. The cult planned to re-enter the city using Tazion, yet the details are left out. Though the map is ancient, I believe once I procure passage off the Shiv and proceed through Eleder into the expanse undetected, I will be one step closer to His glory._

There is a small ancient map that shows the Sargava region and southern tip of the Mwangi Expanse. I am quite intrigued by this lost city of Saventh-Yhi. Perhaps I can convince my companions that our path should lie along this route.

----------​
Arodus the 17th.

We have finally arrived in Eleder! It was a bit of a process getting off the ship and there was a lot of waiting involved. I believe the formality of disembarking was slowed by the fact that the good Captain Aulek Tegerten of the Red Gull wanted to do it in a way that did not draw too much attention to whatever cargo he might have been carrying. 

Once we were off the ship, we said our goodbyes to our fellow castaways. Gelik asked Max to hold onto the logbook and to accompany him to the local Pathfinder Lodge to present it to the Pathfinders. He told us we could find him at the Silver Urn.

Jask gave the documents we had found for him to Max as well and asked us to join him for dinner tonight. It would seem Max has earned a reputation as a trustworthy individual who can carry quite a lot. That and the fact that you would probably have to be stark-raving mad to even consider robbing him makes him better than most safety deposit boxes.

We were told accommodations had been made for us at the Sargava Club where we would be allowed to stay “on the House” for two days. Quite generous of them, I must say. It would seem we are minor celebrities as word of our deeds and accomplishments spreads through this port town. 

We spent part of the day selling some of the useable equipment we had collected in our time on the Shiv. 

At dinner, Jask asked us to accompany him to Baron Utlinus’s Estate tomorrow to present the documents and clear his name. We agreed to his request.

My companions have agreed that the lost city seems intriguing and bears investigating. I hear there is a library in town. Gathering more information on Tazion and the Mwangi Expanse seems a good place to start.

----------​
Arodus the 18th.

We met with Baron Utlinus. He accepted the documents and even gave us a reward. Upon leaving the Baron’s estate, we ran into Ishirou. He thanked us for helping him survive the Shiv. 

Max actually allowed his revered ancestral hammer out of his sight in order to get it enchanted at a Dwarven smithy. While Arlan and Feita Forgescar seem capable, I hope and pray, for their sake, that the process goes well. Max is left with a dagger for his defense, more than adequate I expect.

We met with Gelik in the afternoon and went to the Pathfinder Lodge. There we met Amivor Glaur. Though he seemed rather cool at first, he warmed up to us when he saw the logbook from the Night Voice. He gave us a reward as well.

----------​
Arodus the 19th.

I went to the library with Max to do more research on our “new project”. It turns out Max is not only literate (I was only mildly surprised by this), but actually an incredibly helpful research assistant. His perseverance in his search for materials, combined with his ability to stand quietly without interruption for long periods of time makes him ideal for this purpose. I would not have succeeded in accumulating the information I now have without his help. Even after all this time, he surprises me almost every day.

We decided our best path to finding Saventh-Yhi is to find this “Tazion” Yarzoth wrote of.  We were able to piece together a likely path to Tazion. By traveling west from Eleder to Kalabuto, then north up the river through the Screaming Jungle, then west to an area that was marked along the southern edge of the Mwangi Expanse, we believe we will find Tazion.

On the way back to the Sargava Club, we stopped by the Temple of Sarenrae. There, we gave the soul gems to the head priestess for proper disposal. We also left with them a silver holy symbol to Achaekek so that its precious metal might be put to better use. They rewarded us handsomely. As an aside, while my faith lies firmly with Nethys, Sarenrae’s priestesses are far more beautiful than the ones we had in the Temple of Nethys at University.

It would seem our little “secret” is out. This evening we received a visitor who claimed to be working for the Baron and the Matriarch of Eleder, Lady Madrona D’Augustana. He didn’t say anything directly, but implied that he knew what we were doing and what we were looking for. Perhaps someone with connections noticed the subject of our search at the library. We shall have to be more cautious.

He offered to assist our “expedition”. We told him we would consider it. We wonder what might be in it for the local government. As none of us seemed to be inclined to work for the Baron, Ace suggested we try to make an offer to the Pathfinders. An idea I find infinitely more appealing.

----------​
Arodus the 20th.

Working through Gelik we contacted the Pathfinder Lodge. Amivor seemed very eager to offer his help in our excursion and, in fact, seemed to already be aware of our goals. He claims the Pathfinders can match the resources of the local government and provide a local guide. He asked us to go and meet with this guide. Apparently he is a Cleric of Gozreh. Nothing specific was mentioned, but I gathered from Amivor’s attitude that there might be something unusual about him.

As we were leaving, Ace noticed we had picked up a “tail.” A Halfing was following us surreptitiously, though not doing a very good job of it. Max suddenly seemed to disappear into the crowd, only to reappear a short time later holding the Halfling by the scruff of his shirt. Upon interrogation (and by this I mean just asking) he claimed to be working for the Aspis Consortium. He said his boss, Dargan Etters, wanted to talk to us about our “project.” Knowing the reputation of the Aspis Consortium and having witnessed their treatment of Ishirou, I would not even consider the offer.

That makes three different groups that have somehow heard of our goals and offered to “assist” us. Ace has wanted to play a “one against the other” type game, but I prefer clearly defined lines between who might be my friend and who might be my enemy. It would seem that second list is growing a little too quickly for my liking.


----------



## Peteinmaine

*Max's thoughts*

So glad we got off that island!  My backpack seemed to get heavier and heavier with each passing day, almost like my own despair was weighing me down.

I got to help out some of our new friends.  I can't wait to go looking for the lost cities!  I flipped through the books while helping Arendel find info.  I can't take reading for long periods of time, but I have found the first couple lines of every few pages is usually enough to get me where I need to go.

I managed to get my hammer enchanted which is good.  I just heard Chumba is going to stay in town for a while, something about raising dinosaurs.  Not only can I NOT watch, but I also have to kill more when we get into fights.  I know she's a girl and way smaller than me, but Chumba hits things REALLY hard... It's going to take me a bit to get comfortable being the only heavy hitter.  

Anyway, I like the pathfinders more than the other people who want us to do stuff for them.  Actually I don't like anyone knowing where we're going...I wish we could find it then bring the info we want to back to the pathfinders.

Oh well.  I'm gonna go get Ace's donkey drunk again...it's REALLY funny.


----------



## mundinironhand

*Message to House Thrune*

My lady

    I regret the delay in my first letter.  No doubt you have received word of our shipwreck, though word of my death is quite exaggerated.  I am pleased to inform you that the weeks spent on the Shiv have yielded unexpected fruits.   It is the assessment of my new associates that we now have clues to the location of two list cities.  Unfortunately this cities.eyes and ears discerned our destination and many factions vie for our services.  We have aligned ourselves with the pathfinder, as we are in need of supplies and a partner ill-suited to treachery.  I still hope to make use if the other factions, if the opportunity  presents itself.  As to my associates, they seem pathetically righteous and honorable, though unexpectedly tough to manipulate.  Nevertheless, I am confidant in my abilities and assure you house Thrune will profit from my extended exploration. 

Your servants,

A & K


----------



## Abciximab

End of Session 11​
A combat free session and yet it is one of the longer entries to date! Yes, there was no actual combat, selling, shopping, talking, etc, but no fighting. Surely a session without violence is a sign of the coming apocalypse. It was still fun though.

Thank you Halforc Halfbiscuit, I’m glad to hear my story hour appeals to both halves of your… unique... um… composition.

Thank you to peteinmaine (Max) and mundinironhand (Acemodius and Kay’Es) for their contributions as well. Great stuff, though I'm not sure what to make of Ace's entry...

Peteinmaine’s reference to his backpack getting heavier is an inside joke. I track treasure and equipment we find in a notebook and of course, Arendel, with his 8 Str, isn’t going to be carrying much. Early on I asked peteinmaine if he had the space for a few items. He said yes and so in my notebook I made a little section that says “On Max”. This list had grown over time to a point where I thought I’d better check his actual encumberance (How much does three Tanglefoot Bags weigh?).  Once, when he was inflicted with disease, I said, “Don’t worry, you have a potion of Remove Disease in your pack.” So now whenever Max needs something, someone says, “check your pack, maybe you have one,” and then Max turns to me and says, “Do I?”

Sadly, we are losing a player, Gretchen (Chumba) has family obligations and will likely be out of the group for an undetermined amount of time. We actually may have found a couple possible replacements though, when a couple of us went to Free RPG Day at my FLGS for a great “We be Goblins” session.

A quick aside as to why RPG’s can be so great. It contains spoilers for We be Goblins. I ran it for my family last night…



Spoiler



In the final encounter my 6 year old son (Playing Poog, a goblin cleric), makes his Spellcraft check and realizes Vorka, the BBEG, is Summoning something. He is grappled by Lord Longtung’s Tongue and cannot reach Vorka. 

“I throw My Dog-Slicer!” {Roll} Natural 20. 
{Roll} Confirmed Crit. 

Vorka’s Concentration Check Fails, Spell Ruined. 

Now weaponless, my son remembers the Robe of Useful Usefulness he won at the beginning (for conquering the Rusty Earbiter in only three rounds) has a ladder on it. “I attack with the ladder!” and then goes through the rest of the encounter swinging a ladder at his enemies.  True goblin craziness, I am so proud of him.


----------



## Abciximab

*Session 12.​*
Arodus the 20th(Cont).

We met with the Pathfinders once again in the evening to formalize our agreement. Amivor tells us that the Pathfinder caravan will follow, two to three days behind us. They will have a runner to send information back and forth. They gave us some funds to purchase equipment and materials and gave each of us a Wayfinder (A bit of a surprise that last one), basically a magical compass. They also showed us how to construct the cairns and other trail markers specific to Pathfinders.  He told us to meet with Klaus, the warehouse concierge, at a Pathfinder warehouse in town. Once that was done, we should plan a trip to meet N’Ketchi, the hermit cleric of Gozreh who we hope will be our guide. He mentioned the trip to N’Ketchi’s home might take a few days.

When we arrived back at the inn, Chumba informed us that she was leaving our group. She needs some time to wrap up some personal matters in the region and cannot accompany us on our journey. Her presence will be missed (and not just by Max). We would not have survived the Shiv without her.

----------​
Arodus the 21st.

Quite an eventful day, I must say. We spent the morning shopping, that part was uneventful. Then, when we proceeded to the Pathfinder warehouse to meet with Klaus, a mob ran by screaming something about the Freeman Guild, a group that fights against slavery and the occupation of the region by those who are not natives. As the last of the crowd ran by, we were almost immediately set upon by a pack of wild dogs! An odd encounter in the middle of a city, but we dealt with them quickly in any event. While we were wrapping up, we noticed smoke from the area we believed to be our destination. 

Sure enough, the warehouse was being attacked by hooligans throwing flaming oil. We dealt with them quickly as well and even managed to capture one. There was no sign of Klaus. We then received word that our friend Ishirou had been captured and was being threatened by the leader of the Freeman, Umagro. We would find them at the South Arcadian Whaling Company.

We rushed up to the walled compound only to be confronted by more of the Freemen. Umagro was on the roof about thirty feet up shouting propaganda and holding a kukri to Ishirou’s throat. We stormed the place en-masse. 

We were met with club and bow. We moved into the compound as quickly as we could. As Taraz and Max dealt with the bulk of our opponents, Ace and I set about trying to rescue Ishirou. I turned myself invisible as Ace harried Umagro with summoned eagles. Then, Umagro slit Ishirou’s throat and sent him rolling toward the edge of the roof. Ace summoned an Air Elemental that slowed Ishirou descent down the roof as I quickly and quietly climbed the ladder. Once at the top, I was able to stop Ishirou’s fall completely and even revive him with a potion. Luckily Umagro was too busy ranting to notice. 

I buffed myself a little more, using a wand to summon multiple mirror images of myself and created a magical shield for added protection. I then revealed myself by hitting him with a ray that drained some of his strength. Now that I was visible, he immediately raged and responded with a flurry of slashes that eliminated most of my images. Luckily I am well trained in casting while threatened and was able to respond with magical fire, over and over again. As his blade slashed through the throat of my last image, I stepped away and seared him once more with my last ray of fire. Indeed, the last of all my spells except for my cantrips, none of which were offensive in nature (unless he was undead). At this point I was considering jumping off of the roof, but then I saw Max arrive at the top of the ladder. Max and Taraz had finally defeated the many opponents down below. He swiftly came up behind our foe and struck him down as Ace caught the last Freeman in the courtyard below within a summoned pit. He became our second prisoner.

As combat finally ended, the crowd that had formed below cheered our victory. Once again our teamwork had pulled us through a difficult situation and had even made it possible for us to save the life of Ishirou. It still really amazes me how effective we can be as a team.

Checking our enemies gear, we did find an interesting item. Off of Umagro, we found a gold medallion with the mark of the Aspis Consortium engraved upon it. We all looked suspiciously at Ishirou, but he explained they had double crossed him for his failure to bring his masters more information about us and our goals. I want to believe him.

Perhaps one of our two prisoners can shed some light on what this is all about.


----------



## carborundum

I want to believe him.

Great stuff!


----------



## Abciximab

carborundum said:


> I want to believe him.
> 
> Great stuff!




Yeah, Arendel likes Ishirou. He was good to us on the Shiv, generous to a fault with the treasure from his map. When we found out he was in trouble we were all eager to rescue him (If it had been Gelick, we might have had to think about it).

When we found the medallion, OOC I said, "What?! We kick the <expletive> off the roof!” 

Then I remembered this was Arendel, who wants to believe in the inherent good in people (as we will see in a follow up). Given the evidence (and their willingness try and kill Ishirou), he accepted the explanation.


----------



## Peteinmaine

*Fires*

Wow what a day!  My hammer is still being worked on. (I think it's good that a dwarf is working on it they make the best weapons.) Having my hammer grow with me makes it's adventures my adventures.  Some people were running from dogs, I really didn't want to hurt dogs, but they were ill with the anger.

We had to beat some people up to keep a warehouse from burning down, I guess some of the stuff in it is ours.  Then we saw someone trying to kill the funny named guy from the island, on the roof of a building.  What  goes up a ladder to get killed?  Our friend was dumbm. (I always forget if the b is before or after...shhhh)  I had to climb up a ladder to kill the guy with the knives....He too called me Varisian, I'm Shoanti...I don't get it...Chuimba was Varisian, she told me she was living off carpet?  Oh well I'd rather adventure it pays better!  I had to punch people today....the little knife was taking too long, I want my hammer back.  I bought a dog to help carry my ever growing backpack, The dog doesn't like to drink nearly as much as Ace's donkey, but we hung out for a little....

-Max


----------



## Abciximab

Interlude
~Interrogation~​
The sun slides through the slats of the shutters of the warehouse windows.  It is hot, and the five figures stand over their bound captives.  Kay’Es, looking like some kind of unearthly demon, licks his lips. His diabolic eyes flickering in the dim light. Both prisoners are tied to chairs and have been conscious for about an hour.

Arendel points with his thumb over his shoulder to Max, who is standing silently behind him, towering over Arendel by at least a foot. "See this guy? This is my friend Max. He likes to do things the hard way. Me? I prefer the easy way. The easy way of course is you answer my questions quickly and honestly and you go on your merry way. The hard way? That's when I try to stop Max from breaking all the bones in your body from your toes to your head, in that order. And then he just get's mean..."

The bound captives are silent.

"Are bones the things that crunch when I twist?” asks Max. “Sorry I'll wait for you do be done talking to the guy I knocked out... I always wondered why people had twigs in them, but could still be quiet in the forest."

Sitting off to the side, Ace and Kay’Es watch. Sharing a glance with Kay'Es, and perhaps some telepathic communication, Ace smiles wickedly as the eidolon begins slinking about staring at the prisoner. He licks his lips. Kay'Es looks at Arendel, and asks, "After max finishes with them, can I eat what's left?"

Arendel speaks to the prisoners once more, “Who are you and who are you working for? What did you expect to accomplish by all this? 

The prisoner on the right is the first to speak.   

"My name is Pilar.  I am the son of Phila and Drestus, and my people have hunted the M'neri Plains since before the invasion of the Pale Ones.  I was taken into slavery by a Bekyar slaving squad when I was ten years old.  They slaughtered my parents in front of me.  

"I worked the salt mines with Umagro outside Kalabuto.  During a siege of the city by the Mzali, Umagro led a revolt; we fled to Eleder, where we joined the Freeman Brotherhood.  Umagro found it too passive, and when the last leader died about two months ago, he took over.  He was right! You Pales can only leave the Mwangi upon a barge of your own bones, floating upon a river of your own blood!"  He spits at the floor in front of Arendel.

Arendel just shakes his head, “If your group hadn't resorted to violence, your fellow Freemen would still be alive. We didn't come here to kill or enslave you. We, in fact, sympathize with your plight. Your action have only shown those that hate you they are right to do so and also have alienated those who might help you.”

Arendel pulls out the medallion bearing the symbol of the Aspis Consortium.  “What do you know of this symbol? It was on your leader. Was Umagro working for someone else? I think your leader was taking money from a group that wishes to do nothing but ravage these lands and use your people as slaves and he was using you and your brothers to do their dirty work.”

The prisoner in the chair to the left raises his head. "Friend?  Umagro, like brother Pilar here, is no friend but an upstart, a hothead too impatient to learn how the world works.  He paid his dues in blood and sweat, but not yet in words or deeds.

“I am Vardamann, and my ancestry is moot.  I knew the last Fallen Brother well, and his spirit writhes with the machinations of Umagro and his ilk. Pilar speaks the truth, though his loyalty to our fallen brother is but a cataract upon his judgment.

“Men wearing cloaks clasped with the same symbol, a serpent upon a shield, visited our encampment two days ago.  They met with Umagro.  He then gathered us and declared war upon Eleder.  We were ordered to release his wild dogs upon the Warehouse District, and then to set fire to several specific buildings.  It was his grand scheme, not mine.

“I have no faith in you, foreigners.  My loyalty lies with my brothers and sisters still in chains.  Kill me if you must, but to do so will betray the spirit of freedom."

Arendel smiles grimly, “I expect you have met many more foreigners that have given you reason to distrust them than the other way around. Vardamann, what would you do if we released you? And Pilar... whatever are we to do with you? Vardamann, you seem displeased with the direction the Freemen have taken, is there any way we can help get them back on the right path? Do you think you can guide your lost brother Pilar back onto the just path?”

Vardamann gives a derisive laugh, "You would find only a fool before you if I were to tell you of my next move.  If I leave here, I will melt into the crowd, into the earth and stones, the air, wind, water and stars.  The Brotherhood is everywhere, and nowhere.  We exist to end slavery; that is all I can tell you.  Umagro was his own man, his own type of leader.  He sought no counsel from me, or any others.

“I am wise enough to ask for my release, and also humble enough to accept it.  But not naive enough to tell you what is next to secure that.  You speak of travel, Northerner, of paths? I will tell you that my path is one of peace, but also one of resistance.  I will tell you, too, that I will take young Pilar with me; though if he steals away from me in the night, he is neither my ward nor worry."

"I am indeed not your ward old man,” answers Pilar softly. “But I swore to my mother and father that I would uphold the sacred traditions.  Perhaps I put my hope in a false prophet.  Perhaps I need more time along these paths you speak of.  Mine has been a short, violent life. To watch you, Vardamann, not strike to kill these slavers but to speak as equals, I must admit I admire that reserve."

Arendel and the others move away from the prisoners to a point where their words won’t be overheard, but they can still keep an eye on them.

“So what do you think?” Arendel asks. “Even if they were not wanted as escaped slaves, their actions have surely made them fugitives now. I find killing them at this point distasteful and would very likely be considered murder within the bounds of Eleder. Our other choices are to turn them over to authorities, or let them go. I suspect letting them go would also be viewed as a crime by local authorities, probably aiding and abetting or some such.

“I believe in what they stand for, though I disagree with their current methods.  It sounds to me as though this is a recent change in methodology and related to interference by the Aspis Consortium. Given the circumstances and even though it may technically be a crime, I vote to let them go. What say you?”

Ace is the first to speak, “I agree. And you never know, we may find ourselves in a position where we might need a friend in the Freeman Brotherhood.” Kay’Es remains silent, though he looks a little disappointed. He still hasn’t figured out that the threat of allowing him to eat the prisoners was just a bluff.


----------



## Abciximab

End of Session 12.​
This session was a lot more action packed then the last one. The whole session was basically one long encounter.

Once again it was Team Work FTW. Over the course of the encounter (2 encounters really, but one led right into the other) everyone did what they do best and did it very effectively. With a little creativity (and a DM willing to accept creative solutions), we were able to save Ishirou and defeat the Freemen. Ace harassed our enemies and stopped Ishirou’s fall with summoned creatures, Max held our enemies at bay and struck them down, Taraz kept everyone (especially Max) on their feet and Arendel used every spell in his repertoire, plus a couple of wands, to grab Ishirou, heal him up (potion) and then stand toe to toe with a raging Umagro. 

He went through all my Mirror Images very quickly (2 rounds, raging with two weapons!) but my AC was buffed pretty high at that point (22) and the attacks that targeted me missed.  He almost landed a Crit, but it took out my last image instead. I was able to give Max one round with a flank (Arendel doesn’t usually have a weapon in hand) but then stepped away to cast his last spell. Luckily, it was enough to get him down to where Max could drop him on his next hit.

The interrogation took place by e-mail so there are many contributing authors for the interlude. It was really just cut and paste with a little editing to get a story out of it. We hit 5th Level at the end. I think Max will appreciate Arendel’s 3rd level spell selection.


----------



## Abciximab

*Session 13.​*
Arodus the 21st (Cont).

Questioning our prisoners led us to believe the Freemen have been manipulated by the Aspis Consortium. Given the circumstances, we thought it best to let our prisoners go without repercussion. 

We did some last minute shopping for scrolls and other small items and retired for the night.

----------​
Arodus the 22nd.

We finally picked up Max’s hammer from the Dwarven smiths. Thankfully, they did a wonderful job and Max is quite happy. We then rented a boat to go down the coast to find our prospective guide N’Ketchi. The owner of the boat knew of N’Ketchi, and called him the “Tempest” because of his manner. The Captain of the small boat also told us how to best contact N’Ketchi. There would be a conch shell at the bottom of the path that would lead up to his residence. We made sure to pay the Captain a little extra.

We arrived at a rocky beach and sounded a call on the conch shell to signal our arrival. Peering down over the edge of the cliff, N’Ketchi lived up to his moniker. When I told him of our plans and our need for a guide, he questioned our intentions and asked us how the journey would serve Gozreh. After much discussion, he offered to test us. There were two tests, one of wind and one of water. He asked which we would perform first while steadfastly refusing to explain what each might entail. We chose air as our first test.

N’Ketchi told us we must journey to a cliff where a Stormbird nests and get a feather from the bird. I have heard of these birds before. They are intelligent birds and are, of course, quite protective of their roosting grounds. On the way, we agreed we would try to perform this task without killing the bird if possible. A storm blew in as we arrived at the site.

The climb up to the bird’s aerie looked quite difficult and was about 200 feet up. I offered to Levitate Max up to the nest. Given the height, he would have about three minutes of searching before we reached a point where he would have to return if he didn’t want to have to climb down without magical assistance. Luckily it only took two. Max arrived at the bottom just as the great bird arrived back at the nest, she seemed not to take notice of us. We were thrilled with the outcome. One test down and nothing had to die.

On our way back to N’Ketchi, we ran into some locals. They challenged us and asked us our business. When we told them of our mission for N’Ketchi, they seemed to calm a little, but still insisted on testing us. Trial by combat it would seem. One of their tribe would wrestle one of our party. I was a little surprised by this, since Max was standing right next to me when the challenge was made and they must have seen him. Their warrior obviously enjoys a challenge. Max quickly pinned his opponent, proving our worth and integrity in their eyes and, after a few shared pleasantries, we were on our way once again.

N’Ketchi accepted our token and gave us our next challenge. Go to a nearby pearl diving village and return with a rare black pearl. We rested for the night.

----------​
Arodus the 23rd.

The Natives of the village were surprisingly friendly and helpful. They told us where to dive, traded with Max for some equipment to help with the dive and even rowed us out to where the pearls could be found. I think I am becoming a little cynical, as all this friendliness made me a little nervous. My suspicions proved to be completely unfounded.

The best swimmers were chosen for the job, Max and Kay’Es. After several uneventful dives we noticed Max swimming off, away from the boat. I encouraged the boat owner to keep pace with him as it seemed rather unusual behavior. Sure enough a beautiful elf-like woman appeared below the water. A Kelpie had him in her thrall (Probably not too hard for a beautiful woman to enthrall Max). We leapt into action and into the water as it were. I knew there was a potion of Water Breathing in Max’s backpack (as I had Placed it there myself) and his pack just happened to be sitting there in the boat. We each took a swig and jumped in to save Max.

Water is truly my opposition element. I am a terrible swimmer and have never felt comfortable immersed within it. I swear that someday I shall overcome this discomfort and embrace this element, but today was not that day unfortunately. Swimming in the strong currents of the open sea proved to be at least as difficult as I had imagined and I made little progress toward Max. Even given the challenging circumstances, our skills won out. The Kelpie was defeated and Max was rescued and the best part was, the oyster that Max still held in his hand contained a Black Pearl. We celebrated with the locals over a meal of oysters and then returned to N’Ketchi. 

He seemed pleased and invited us to the back of his shanty where incense burned. He asked us to sit in a circle and offered us each a small root to chew. We accepted as he started to chant and perform some type of ceremony. 

In moments we entered what I assume was a dream state. I looked around the circle. N’Ketchi had turned into a crab, Max was a crocodile, Ace was a Spider, Taraz a Buffalo and I, judging from the horn on my nose, was a Rhinoceros. The walls of his hut faded and soon we were soaring through the air, racing over the Mwangi Expanse. Our journey slowed and we found ourselves looking down upon an ancient city, bustling with activity. The lost city of Saventh-Yhi. 

Below us we saw beautiful stone buildings and ziggurats with obelisks on top. Then, the clouds grew dark and the city was lost to our sight for a moment. When we could see it once again, it had changed significantly. There was very little activity. The layout of the city had changed as if the land itself had shifted, raising some portions of the city and dropping others. Then, a serpent appeared before us. Some aspect of it reminded us of the Serpent-Folk Yarzoth that we had defeated in the temple on the Shiv. It lashed out at N’Ketchi and we struck back. As my horn slashed into the neck of the serpent, its head was separated from its body. As I watched its head fall to the ground, I had a… revelation. I knew that it was symbolic in some way, representative of the death of the Serpent God Ydersius.

We awoke to find ourselves back in N’Ketchi’s hut. He seemed charged with new purpose. He accepted that our mission was worthwhile and would serve the purposes and designs of Gozreh. 

With N’Ketchi on board, we travelled back to town.

----------​
Arodus the 24th. 

I spent the entire day enchanting my Wand. Max seems to find that statement funny for some reason. At first I did not think it was going to be successful, but I was able to pull it off. As it was a fairly boring process and Max is now laughing hysterically, I shall keep this entry short. I will only note that my wand will now send forth three magical missiles to strike my enemies. I really don’t know what has gotten into Max.

----------​
Arodus the 25th.

We started our new adventure today. We are off to Kalabuto, the first leg of our journey. N’Ketchi believes it will take a little more than three weeks to get there, plus or minus a few days.

----------​
Arodus the 26th.

We are traveling south of the Bandu hills, heading almost due east. Nothing exciting. I’m going to try to Scribe a few scrolls each night as we go.

----------​
Arodus the 27th.

Little to report, we continue east with no encounters of note.

----------​
Arodus the 28th.

Nothing of note. Luckily food and water seem abundant in this region. Max has had little trouble using his survival skill to provide for our group.

----------​
Arodus the 29th.

Still no encounters, N’ketchi tells us we are on an old mining road. It also carried trade between Kalabuto and Eleder. It has not been well maintained.

----------​
Arodus the 30th.

I cannot recall a time when we had travelled for so long without a confrontation. I was just thinking it was rather nice just to walk and enjoy the journey when we encountered a young woman and her pet deinonychus. She feared we were here to hunt dinosaurs for some reason. N’ketchi felt this very unusual, finding a young woman alone in the wilderness speaking broken common. Suppressing our urge to thank him for stating the obvious, we allayed the girl’s fears and asked how she came to be here. 

Piecing together her story through broken Common and Polyglot, it sounded like she had been here since she was a very young child. Her parents were killed in some type on mining disaster at a nearby Salt Mine. We asked what had happened and she just kept repeating something about some great evil coming out through the mine. We agreed to investigate, as N’ketchi felt it might be the best way for a caravan to travel if the mine went completely through the hills to the other side. Telling us she would wait for us on the other side of the mine, she ran off before even telling us her name. I assume she can travel quite quickly through the brush with her pet (a druid perhaps?), since she plans to beat us to the far side of the mine and we are supposedly taking the shortcut.

Around the bend we found an old mining camp, obviously long abandoned. Within one of the buildings we found an old moldy tome. Reluctant to touch it, we opened it and turned its pages with magic. It was an old mining log dated about fifteen years ago. We noted the mine was owned by one Farren Crinshaw. The early log entries indicated he was trying to connect two mines, the one before us and another that had been abandoned and was rumored to be haunted. Why he thought this was I good idea is beyond me.

A late entry describes the discovery of a strange glowing blue orb. The final entry was written in a different hand and stated, “They have come up from below! They are all dead! Their touch withers the flesh!” Not exactly encouraging news.

Entering the dark mine, I took out my Wayfinder and used it to light my way and Max used the flames from his enchanted hammer for light in his usual point position. We soon entered a large cavern filled with water and, before we could even take in the sights, a strange blob lashed out at Kay’Es from the water. I didn’t even have time to decide which spell I might cast, so quickly was the creature destroyed by Kay’Es and Max.

Moving around the water filled area and crossing over a few bridges, we saw a small alcove with animal bones and a small metallic box. As we crossed an old wooden bridge to examine the site, two Salt Wights leapt from the water and attacked me and Max. Though they were quickly killed, it was not quite quick enough. The touch of one of the wights drained some of my vitality. Luckily N’ketchi was on hand to restore it immediately after the fight. 

A search of the area revealed some old rusted mining equipment, carts, mule bones and an iron strongbox. Unable to open the locked box with his tools, Max grew impatient and smashed it open. Luckily there was nothing fragile inside, just some gold, a deed to the mine and a document naming one Athyra Crinhouse as the new owner of the mine if anything should happen to the current owners. I wonder if Athyra is the one who will be waiting for us on the far side of the mine.


----------



## Peteinmaine

*Max laments (has no idea what laments means)*

Got my hammer back.  Getting fidgety being stuck here in town.  We're gonna leave soon.  I found a feather, and some shells, and some hot seaweed chick.

Then we went out on the road.  ABOUT TIME...oh yeah and I wrestled some little native guy in a funny loincloth.  When he asked if I wanted to wrestle I am SO glad he meant fight.  KayEss and Ace were up swordfighting ALL night, oh yeah and Arendel was playing with his wand too.

So we go off into the wastelands and nothing tries to kill us for days...except Ace with his gas, smells like brimstone.

Finally we meet Nell with a dinosaur, she chicka pay lost her family but she lost them conveniently in a shortcut where we are already going!  Finally something tried to kill us, we got attacked by something in the water...and some Zombie Jerky.  I really like my hammer now, I think while the rest of the party 'readies their spells' I might have to have me some hammer time...


----------



## Peteinmaine

*get it!!!!*

I said hammer time, like with just me and my hammer...Maybe I'll call it hammer time when I hit things....hmmmmm


----------



## Abciximab

End of Session 13.​
The 5 PCs (castaways no more!) are as follows:


Arendel Whisperson – Human Fire Elemental Wizard 5 (Abciximab) 
Max “Little” Hammer – Human Fighter/Rogue 2/3 (Peteinmaine) 
Acemodius and Kay Es – Tiefling Summoner 5 and his Eidolon. (Mundinironhand)
Taraz Nadar (AKA: T’ar Roddan) – Aasimar Oracle 5 (Adam B.)

Off we go, into the jungle. I think we made a fair amount of progress, finding our guide, navigating the ever present “prove you’re worthy” tests and starting the first leg of our journey.

The tests weren’t too terrible, simple and quick, the way every test should be. Sometimes these types of tests can be a bit annoying. It may just be we had the right stuff at the right time. I’m not sure what the climb DC was, but no one in our party has a good Climb skill and only two have a decent Swim skill (Arendel: Swim -1, Climb -1). Thankfully our magic and potions got us through the trickiest bits. We would not have succeeded without Max’s high Perception and Swim skill (Kay’Es helped here too), of course. Max’s perception was what saved us from having to fight the bird I expect. I won’t comment on what his low Will save achieved.

The jungle journey is going quickly. I think Soanso may be glossing over the travel parts to keep to the action, which is great. Arendel was just thinking N’ketchi might not be too useful beyond “we go this way”, until the Wights drained him of 3 Con (taking 10 hp) and N’ketchi stepped up and cast Lesser Restoration. Now Arendel appreciates him quite a bit more.

Wand making… I decided to rush it (“Race to Ruin!” I get it; we want to beat the other guys) since I could only fail on a 1-2 or a 3. <Roll> 1. Luckily Soanso (very generously) reminded me of my available Hero Points, adding +4 to the roll was enough to succeed. No more rushing for Arendel.


----------



## Abciximab

*Delay of Game*

Real life scheduling conflicts have delayed this weeks game until the 1st of August, so there will be no update this week. My apologies to any who may be eagerly awaiting the next installment.

Our regular biweekly schedule should pick up from the 1st (Next game would be August 15th.)


----------



## Abciximab

*Session 14.​*
Arodus the 30th (Cont).

Moving on through the flooded mine, we heard a rapping, as of someone tapping, tapping on the ceiling of the cavern. We were then confronted by two more Salt Wights that dropped from the ceiling into the water below. They were quickly dealt with, but apparently they had loosened the stone of the ceiling as it collapsed upon us as we passed beneath. Taraz healed all of our injuries. 

Shortly thereafter we arrived at a fork in the tunnel. We followed the narrower tunnel to an area where we found a large contraption used for crushing rock. Two more Wights rose out of the water and attacked. I sent forth a small glowing bead that burst into a huge ball of fire. Mopping up was simple after that. Within the chamber Max found some rough cut diamonds.

We returned to the main tunnel and continued on. We found ourselves in a large flooded chamber with a huge glowing Blue Orb that looked as though it had been cracked open. It sat upon a small island that was slightly off center within the cavern. The island was connected to the path along the edge by a rickety wooden bridge. 

N’Ketchi and I both recognized the Orb as a cursed object that travels the planes, causing no end of trouble wherever it appears. Moving onto the island, Max saw two more Wights within the Orb, one female and one male wielding a heavy pick. It would seem we had found Athyra’s parents. I cast an enchantment to Hasten my allies and I must say, seeing Max hastened was quite the sight. He destroyed one, while Taraz and Kay’Es destroyed the other. On one of the corpses we found a silver locket containing the image of a father and child. On the other, we found a silver key. In an attempt to end the curse of the Orb, Taraz and Max used the heavy pick and Max’s hammer to shatter it. We can only hope the destruction of the Orb ends its curse.

Not too far from there, we found two huge iron doors that brought us out of the mine. We found ourselves beyond the hills. We are pleased to find the mine does pass all the way through as this will save time for the caravan that follows. 

Athyra was there waiting for us. We gave her the key and the locket, for which she was very grateful. I tried to explain the concept of the deed and the benefits of ownership of the mine and its lands, but the whole idea was so alien to her way of thinking she simply could not grasp it. 

I told her of the Pathfinder caravan coming up behind us and warned her that other, not so friendly people may follow and she should be cautious. She offered to scout ahead of us through a portion of the jungle, using the pathfinder sign as a signal that the area was clear of danger. The same symbol with a line through it would mean danger. We accepted this and thanked her, making it clear she was not to put herself in any danger for our sake. We then rested for the night.

----------​
Arodus the 31st.

We traveled, noting the occasional markers left by Athyra. Around noon we came across a gathering of sorts. It would seem merchants and other travelers had made a small “tent city” to offer trade and entertainment to all. Off to one side, a man calling himself Rickets was running a cock fight. I refused to have any part of the barbaric practice, but my fellow adventurers quickly made book on their favorite birds. Taraz and Max won a few coins, but when Kay’Es and Ace lost, Rickets demanded ten times the amount they had bet. He gathered a few cronies and threatened Kay’Es. I tried to draw attention to the fact that Max was part of our group, hoping to intimidate them into backing down, but Max was too busy counting and recounting his winnings, which took longer than one might think. 

Once trouble started though, Max was quick on the scene, knocking Rickets out with a single blow. His cronies quickly backed down and the issue was resolved. The crowd was quite disappointed the fight was not drawn out, as there wasn’t even time to place odds. Once it was over, Max went to make peace with the men and Taraz offered to heal Rickets. They accepted the offer of peace but refused the healing. 

Before moving on, we mingled and talked with many of the travelers to gain knowledge of what might lie ahead. We heard rumors of a great Gorilla King that rules the northern portion of the Mwangi Expanse and many other tales of creatures and tribes of the area.

----------​
Rova the 1st.

We were ambushed by a pack of slavers today. It did not go well for them. We found more markers from Athyra, so we know she is still with us. Though I know she has lived out here for some time and knows of the dangers far better than we do, I can’t help but worry about her.

----------​
Rova the 2nd.

We came across a native village today. They were quite happy to see us and offered us food and lodging for the night. Seeing them rush out to greet us made me a little nervous. I fear I’m becoming a bit of a pessimist. They held a feast in our honor. Thankfully, we were not the main course, or even dessert for that matter.

We noticed their Shaman, an older woman, was being very standoffish. She did not approach us until evening as we were settling down into a hut we had been offered for the night. She waited outside the door until we invited her in. She then explained to us that her village has fallen under a curse. Villagers have been disappearing in the night, taken by an evil spirit. She suggested that we might be the ones to help lift the curse and asked that we try. Her plan was quite simple. She would paint the doorway with an unguent that would draw the spirit to our hut and we would attempt to defeat it. I thought a better plan would be to paint the doorway to an empty hut that we could see from our doorway, but she claimed there were no others available. 

That night, not one, but two large bear-like creatures attacked our hut. N’Ketchi called them Chemosits. Ace summoned a crocodile that ravaged one of the creatures along with Max while the rest of us focused on the other. It was a tense battle, but we were victorious. 

----------​
Rova the 3rd.

The Shaman and the rest of the villagers have hailed us as heroes and another great feast was held to break our fast.  The Shaman presented us with two gifts. One was a shrunken monkey head that can be used to dispel evil spirits. The other was a map that she claims leads a shipwreck on the Lake of Vanishing Armies that is said to contain ingots of gold. We make ready to move on once more, though I have asked if there is someone skilled enough to make a Chemosit cloak for Max. There is. He will be quite happy with it, I expect.


----------



## Peteinmaine

*Trouble*

We got out of the mine.  It didn't seem like that big a place?....but I guess that the miners probably didn't need a big mine to find salt.  Dead miners are saltier than sailors....

We met the girl with less big words than me again.  She seems nice.  Kay Es lost gambling at a merchant camp, I had to knock someone out for still being willing to threaten the group even if it meant I'd help, that's just insulting.

Then we found a native village.  We killed some huge bears.  It takes me a few minutes to wake up in the middle of the night...I couldn't hit the broadside of a bear when I first woke up, thankfully the crocodile was on our side.  The villagers gave us a shrunken monkey head!  Apparently it has a spell in it, and I can't have it until we've used it up, but then it's TOTALLY mine.  Also the people of the village told us about an Ape king with flying monkeys!!!  Those sound awesome!!!  I can't wait to fight one!

Oh well, hopefully soon we can get to more things to fight.  Hopefully with better stuff to take!!


----------



## Abciximab

End of Session 14.​
Ok. So, I’m running a little late with the end of session report because of my vacation in the great outdoors, but I’m back now…

As Max mentioned, the Mine was resolved pretty quickly. Obviously, it was a short chapter in the adventure, but also (I think) partly due to Sosanso doing a great job keeping the game moving.

The cock fight (with the players running each bird) and encounter with Rickets was a fun aside. I thought it was cool that it was resolved so quickly and easily (no “9th level Commoner” to make the combat worthy of a 5th level party). One hit, showing our (or at least Max’s) strength and the toughs back down. It’s good to let the players feel how they’ve grown in power from time to time. 

The Slaver encounter had more of the feel of a random encounter. The village was interesting however and good for a few laughs.The Shaman was standing outside our door and N’Ketchi told us she would not enter without being invited, Arendel quickly just blurted out, “Oh please come in!” Immediately after saying that my OOC brain kicked in and thought, “Oh crap! She’s a Vampire!” Luckily, she wasn’t. Arendel was not a big fan of her plan though. At least it worked out, though Max’s dice weren’t awake for the first three rounds or so of combat.

Oh, and Haste is Awesome.

The game is on for tonight, hope to have the next update by Thursday.


----------



## Abciximab

*Session 15.*​
Rova the 3rd (Cont).

We were ambushed by five rogues today. All wore amulets with the mark of Acheakek. It would seem the Red Mantis Assassins have interests in this region. We captured and questioned one, but he had nothing to say to us. Before I could interject, Max strangled the assassin with the chain from his own amulet. I can’t help but feel Acheakek would be pleased at the failed assassin being killed with the chain that bore his symbol. Altogether dreadful, I must say. 

We also came across the body of a native that had been killed by a large predator. N’Ketchi could not identify the tribe. We buried him and said a few words over his grave. 

----------​
Rova the 4th.

We have entered the plains region now, headed almost due east toward Kalabuto. We came across another corpse being ravaged by two Cockatrice. We were able to kill them quickly before any of us were affected by their petrifying touch. The body was that of a Half-Orc with a tattoo that is common among pirates from the Shackles. I can’t help but wonder what a pirate might be doing out here in the middle of the plains. It did bring to mind our former companion and fellow survivor Aerys however.

Late in the day, we came across one of Athyra’s marks warning us of danger. We backtracked and spent the night. As we we’re settling down, we were attacked by a large lion. I wonder if this is the creature that killed the tribesman we found. Perhaps it had been stalking us for some time.

----------​
Rova the 5th.

Beyond Athyra’s mark we found a region infested with Ankhegs. Their acidic saliva and their ability to burrow made it a challenging encounter. We also came across the body of an agent of the Sargavan government being mauled by a tiger. We defeated the creature and noted that the Sargavan government probably hasn’t lost its interest in our project.

----------​
Rova the 6th.

N’ketchi tells us we are about two to three days from Kalabuto. We were attacked by large vultures. We left their bodies as food for the smaller ones.

----------​
Rova the 7th.

Though it was an uneventful day, I look forward to my return to civilization, even if just for a short time.

----------​
Rova the 8th.

We came across a burnt tree with the bodies of Colonials hanging from the branches and also scattered around the trunk of the tree. N’Ketchi felt great evil from the area and the dead started to twitch and rise. A fireball did a fair job at clearing the way. I am a little concerned at this obvious display of hatred by the local citizens. 

Late in the evening we finally arrived at Kalabuto. Before leaving Eleder, Amivor had told us of our contact, a Dwarf named Cheiton. We were to meet him at a local Tavern. We found him and verified his identity by a tattoo on his arm marking him as a former slave. He informed us we could stay at his house for the evening and warned us to keep a low profile. We will do our best, but we do have gear to sell and equipment to buy.


----------



## Peteinmaine

Arendel?
I think I'm too tall to keep a low profile....what do I do?


----------



## Abciximab

End of Session 15.​
Arendel: “It’s OK Max, I’m short enough to lie low. You can hide behind me.”

{Max rolls Stealth}

A very combat intensive session. We were moving quickly, but that was due to the fact that it was also a Player Light session. We had 2 players and a DM for this session. Luckily we had Ace’s Character Sheet (Complete w/ Kay’Es), though I think we would rather have had the Oracle’s Character Sheet. Luckily N'Ketchi took up the slack as the healer. There have been some pretty significant life changes with a few of our players, so we may have to shuffle our game day around and/or add some new players. We’ll see how it all works out.

In any event we did a lot of traveling and finally made it to Kalabuto! Now to sell, restock and get on with our journey. Which reminds me, I gotta get the list together so hopefully we can do the buy/sell thing by e-mail…


----------



## Abciximab

*Session 16.​*
Rova the 9th.

We were busy this morning buying and selling equipment and materials. We bumped into Chumba today in the market. She has joined back with us for a time. At one point we were approached by a small girl named Edju selling dolls made from corn husks. Max bought a couple for a silver coin (five times more than she was asking).

That night we were attacked by assassins in Cheiton’s home! I awoke to find an intruder trying to stab me with a poisoned short sword. Luckily, I had heard him opening the window and was not completely caught off guard. I turned invisible and, when my opponent left the room, followed him out into the main hallway. There, I found each of my companions under attack as well. To balance the odds I cast Haste upon all of my allies. 

As the tide started to turn, the few remaining assassins tried to flee. N’Ketchi pursued one down the stairs while Max followed another right out the second floor window. I could tell by the sound he didn’t land well, so I ran to Chumba and cast Fly upon her. Though they didn’t realize it yet, our opponents were doomed. With a Hasted Max and a Raging, Hasted and Flying Chumba after them, there was no chance of escape. Upon their bodies we found pendants marking them as agents of the Aspis Consortium. It seems our enemies are keeping at least one step ahead of us.

----------​
Rova the 10th.

We left early in the morning from Kalabuto. We thought it best to move on quickly after the attack in Cheiton’s home. Since we will pass the Lake of Vanishing Armies, we have decided to put the treasure map we got from the Shaman to good use. 

----------​
Rova the 11th.

No encounters today. We arrived at the lake late in the afternoon. Small settlements of local fishermen are scattered around the lake.  We spoke to a few of the locals and they warned us of a creature they called “Aomak”, the Monster of the Lake. We made arrangements for one of the fishermen to bring us to the site marked on our map early the next morning.

----------​
Rova the 12th.

As we rowed out to the area marked on the map, it occurred to me we should have paid some of the locals to chum the water somewhere far from here.  When we arrived at the site, N’Ketchi cast Water Breathing upon all of us and reminded us we only had three hours to explore underwater. Luckily, the fisherman’s familiarity with the region was a great boon as he had brought us to a point almost on top of the wreck. We quickly discovered that Aomak had decided to make his home in this wreck. Faced with the challenges of fighting under water, Max and Chumba decided to use daggers instead of their signature weapons. They were still quite effective. I made good use of Magic Missile as it is quite difficult to use magical fire underwater. On the wreck we found an iron chest filled with gold.

----------​
Rova the 13th. 

Back on the trail toward where we hope to find Tazion. Nothing of interest to report so far.

----------​
Rova the 14th.

We came across a river junction today where we were attacked by natives. I had hoped we would avoid conflict with the natives, but as they opened fire with their bows, we were forced to defend ourselves.

----------​
Rova the 15th.

We approach the screaming Jungle. The loud monkeys populating the tree tops screech incessantly. I hope they stop at night or we will never rest within the bounds of this place. 

----------​
Rova the 16th.

The monkeys were getting on my nerves, but now I think I have reached a point where it is just background noise. I expect the rest of the world will seem quite silent once we leave this region.

----------​
Rova the 17th.

A group of Lizard-Folk attacked us today. They spooked a Hippopotamus and it charged toward us. The Lizard-Folk didn’t live long enough to see the results of their work, as they quickly perished in my retaliatory Fireball. Max and Chumba quickly defeated the poor Hippo.

We ran into a group of local Shaman in the early evening. They seemed to recognize N’Ketchi and also bore the mark of Gozreh. We visited for a short time and then moved on, as we always travel for a few hours after sundown to make up for the time we rest during the hottest part of the day.


----------



## Abciximab

End of Session 16.​
The 3 PCs are as follows:

Arendel Whisperson – Human Fire Elemental Wizard 6 (Abciximab) 
Max “Little” Hammer – Human Fighter/Rogue 3/3 (Peteinmaine) 
Chumba Wumba – Human Barbarian 5 (Gretchen)
N’Ketchi – Human Cleric 6 (NPC)

A lot of Race, not much Ruin…

We are down a few players (the group may see some significant changes in the roster soon), but Chumba was able to put in a brief appearance. Ace should be back next time, Taraz… is in limbo at the moment.

It was supposed to be a quick stop in Kalabuto to sell loot and restock our supplies and then set off once more. It went almost as planned.

Attacked by Assassins in our sleep, those Scoundrels! My first use of Fly was very effective. I don’t think I had mentioned my new spells at that point, so it was a pleasant surprise for our team (Not so much for Team Assassin). Our Fort Save crew was not rolling very well that night, though it doesn’t come across in the Journal. Both Max and Chumba failed at least one (I think Chumba actually failed 2, prompting Arendel to spend a full round action to administer an Antitoxin) Fort save during this encounter, while the Fort impared Wizard actually made his (Though, admittedly, I was on the defensive for pretty much the whole fight, suffering just the one attack in the opening round).

Having received the message loud and clear, we took off the next morning. Yet another Treasure Hunt. Wow, that makes 2 in my long RPG experience and both are in the same AP. We were concerned about losing a day, but in the end I think we all agreed it was worth it. 

The trip through the screaming jungle so far is… different (Screaming Monkeys anyone?). Then an encounter with Lizard-Folk and an irate hippo to top it off. The remaining portion of our journey will be just as… unique, I expect.


----------



## Abciximab

*Session 17.​*
Rova the 18th.

Today we encountered another group of four Aspis Consortium Agents. I can only assume they are scouring the jungle in an attempt to eliminate us, given their actions in Kalabuto. As long as we have Max around, I think they’ll really need to up their recruiting standards.

Later in the day we encountered four aggressive gorillas. One ran off once its three companions were slain. We let it go, as we were not too concerned with hunting down wild animals.

----------​
Rova the 19th.

I must record a rather odd occurrence. At first we thought we were being attacked by yet another gorilla, or perhaps even the same one that got away yesterday. When we killed it, a Shadow Demon leapt out of the animal and attacked us. It would seem the poor gorilla was possessed by this demon. 

There was a little confusion as we tried to adjust to this new development. I somehow ended up at the bottom of a pit that was magically created by Ace. Max called down, reminding me of the Shrunken Monkey Head we had received from the female Shaman that I still carried. I activated its Dispel Evil ability and cast Fly upon myself.  Flying up out of the pit, I approached the foul creature and touched it to discharge the spell. In a foul cloud of smoke the creature disappeared, instantly returned to its own plane by the power of the shrunken monkey head. (There's a phrase I never imagined I would write.)

Max reminded me that he wanted the now non-magical shrunken monkey head. I have my suspicions that his eagerness to own this little oddity was part of the reason he encouraged me to use it. Not that its use wasn’t appropriate to the situation of course, it was just a little surprising that Max, of all people, remembered what its powers were in the first place. There was also some speculation about whether the Shadow Demon might have been another trap laid by our enemies.

----------​
Rova the 20th.

More travel, no trouble. The howling monkeys have become just a bunch of background noise to us.

----------​
Rova the 21st.

I’m not sure which days are worse, the days we run into hostile creatures or the days we don’t. We continue our slog through the jungle.

----------​
Rova the 22nd.

N’Ketchi “entertained” us with a story today. He told us of two races of creatures that live in this area, the Biloko and the Eloko. Savage little humanoids that hunt and eat anything, or anyone, they can catch and kill. Apparently they are small bipedal creatures that can grow to giant sized in an instant. They paint their bodies with red clay and their faces as skulls with white paint. N’Ketchi tells us they often lure their victims with a magical bell that enchants any who hear it and draws them toward the source. 

----------​
Rova the 23rd.

This morning we passed a trail where, judging from the tracks, a native was tracking a boar. We moved on.

Around midday we were engulfed in a swarm of horrid little insects called Bot Flies. As our weapons were of no use against them, the members of our party scattered. Max went so far as to run into the swift moving river to avoid them. We warned him of the possibility of  Candiru Fish and I think he may have started to doubt the degree of safety the river was providing him. 

Luckily my magical fire was quite effective against the swarm of flies and it was quickly disbursed. Max emerged from the water unscathed and immediately started an earnest conversation with N’Ketchi about precautions the locals might take against the Candiru.

Later in the day, we ran into a large tiger. Though it savaged Max when it sprung out of the brush, I think the encounter with the Bot Flies actually bothered him more. After the encounter, N’Ketchi healed him back to peak fighting form.

That evening we heard the sound of bells a short distance away in the jungle. There was just the one occurrence and nothing entered our camp.

----------​
Rova the 24th.

We heard the bells again this morning, but once again, nothing approached.

We also encountered another swarm of Bot Flies. This time, poor Max was infested with the little egg laying creatures. Once again, I burned the swarm away, but N’Ketchi had to cure Max’s infestation.

This evening we heard the bells once more and this time Max was enchanted. We decided now was as good a time as any to confront these troublesome little creatures. We watched as Max approached the source of the sound with a glassy look on his face. I almost felt sorry for the little buggers as they were only drawing in their own doom. I spotted one trying to sneak up behind us and, as we sprang into action, he grew to three times his normal size. 

Max broke free of his enchantment as two more Eloko sprang forth, grew large and then attacked him. We made short work of them. Hopefully no more of them will bother us as we continue our travels. We recovered a rusty iron bell from one of them. Max has decided to keep it as a souvenir.


----------



## Abciximab

End of Session 17.​
Traveling... I’m having flashbacks to our Kingmaker campaign. “You’re traveling, traveling, traveling… Encounter!” 

It makes it very hard to discern between random encounters and planned encounters. I know, I know, from a character standpoint it shouldn’t make a difference (Stop Metagaming!), but from my experience (both as DM and now, I fear, as a player) it does. You find yourself wanting to move along and get back to the “heart” of the story/adventure even though parts of what you are blasting through may actually BE part of the storyline. The encounters start to feel like just so much filler. 

The possessed ape? Not sure what to make of that. Part of the plot to stop us? Hard to say. Max’s player had to remind me of what the Monkey Head did and suggested its use (then I had to look up Dispel Evil to remind myself how it worked). Max really did call “Dibs” on the Monkey Head when we found it (once it was used of course), so I figured that’s why Max (as a character) remembered its use. 

Thank goodness for AoE vs Swarm. They can be almost impossible to defeat otherwise. I don’t know why the Candiru Fish leapt into our… minds, but once it was there… Well, let’s just say it was good for a few puerile laughs.

The Eloko work much like Spriggans apparently, small one moment, large the next. The bells effect was a weird addition to the encounter. I don’t recall if I checked to see if it was magical.

Next Session I expect we will see more travel, a possible new addition to the party and hopefully we will find Tazion and whatever secrets we might need to find Saventh-Yhi. I think I have to double check with the DM, because I feel like we are looking for a lost city (Tazion) to find a lost city (Saventh-Yhi). Really?

A Reminder From Yarzoth’s Journal ~ 

_But the location of Saventh-Yhi is frustrated_ (sic). _There is a secret, though, known to the Zurists that may benefit me as well. There is another settlement located at the southernmost tip of the Mwangi Expanse, south of the Bandu Hills and sitting between the Ocota and the Korir rivers. This place is called “Tazion” by the cultists and is said to hold the key to Saventh-Yhi’s location in the Pillars of Light. The cult planned to re-enter the city using Tazion, yet the details are left out. Though the map is ancient, I believe once I procure passage off the Shiv and proceed through Eleder into the expanse undetected, I will be one step closer to His glory._


----------



## Peteinmaine

*Max's observations*

We continue to travel through the jungle...there are monkeys EVERYWHERE!!!!!  I got roughed up pretty hard by a HUGE tiger, it was a great fight, I remember now why I travel with friends....Also I can't hit a fracking thing in the middle of the night with my hammer....frustrating....we have fought all manner of ape, even a big possessed monkey...but I GOT my shrunken monkey head!!!!!  while it is challenging to test my mettle against the jungle monsters....I'm hoping to reach the ancient cityies soon for a chance at some real loot and challenges that I'm ready for.  I HATE being woken up in the middle of the night.....it is SO disorienting.....


----------



## Abciximab

*Session 18.*​ 
Rova the 24th (Cont).

Later in the day we encountered a Tyrannosaurus Rex fighting two Triceratopses. The Triceratopses were attempting to defend their nests from the T-Rex. We killed the T-Rex just after it killed one of the Triceratops. We then had to kill the last angry Triceratops as well. Figuring the eggs might be of interest, we marked the nests for the Pathfinders. 

----------​ 
Rova the 25th through the 28th.

We travelled with very little to report.

----------​ 
Rova the 29th. 

We have entered the plains along the Korir River. We encountered four native women swimming in the river. They invited us to their large hut nearby. I found it a little odd, four women living alone in a hut in the wilderness. N’Ketchi was of little help in resolving my concerns. He seemed to have very little to say on the matter. They told us their names were Alala, Masozi, Zakiyya and Osumare.

They offered us food and asked us if we would like them to awaken our Animal Spirit Guides. I thought N’Ketchi had already accomplished this, but apparently this was slightly different. My suspicions grew as I noted some of the girls behaved in an odd manner toward Zakiyya. My suspicions were confirmed when Zakiyya tried to influence my behavior with magic. Believing perhaps the other three women were charmed in some way, I dispelled any magic that might be affecting Osumare. With that, a grand melee commenced as Zakiyya revealed herself to be a Succubus! She caused much dissention in the ranks by charming Max (We really must find a way to reinforce his will). True, Osumare joined the fight on our side, but it was hardly a fair trade by any stretch of the imagination. 

I attempted to ward Max from evil to allow him to throw off Zakiyya’s control over him but her magic was too strong. To make matters worse, Ace was then charmed by one of the other women as well. Now it was me, Kay’Es and Osumare against, well… everyone. I immediately started to buff myself because I knew we were in over our heads at that point.

Once I was prepared, I went on the offensive. I was pretty sure Zakiyya was immune to fire, so I opened with Magic Missile. As she started to cast, I hit her with all four of them, disrupting her concentration. Casting Fly, I then rose into the air to get out of Max’s reach (For once, I was thrilled he does not excel at ranged combat) and blasted her again with four more missiles. At that point, it would appear she had had enough and disappeared from sight. Osumare had outlined her in Fairie Fire so we knew she was not invisible. She must have teleported away. We shall have to be cautious in case the she should decide to return.

The situation resolved as her influence over our allies and the other three women ebbed. Come to find out, N’Ketchi had been ensorcelled early on. Perhaps that was why he had little to say on the odd behavior of these women. 

The women then offered us a place to stay for the night and then performed the ceremony to awaken each of our Spirit Animals. It involved receiving a small tattoo, a part of the ceremony I initially balked at. Though I finally capitulated, I made sure it was in a place that would not be easily seen, as I would not want to shock my mother too greatly (Though the cat will be out of the bag, as they say, since I expect to share this journal with her someday). My tattoo is of a small stylized rhinoceros on the back of my right shoulder. They tell us our Animal Guides will help us from time to time when we are in great need. 

We spent the night with the women. We slept in the hut. The rest of the night was uneventful. 

----------​ 
Rova the 30th through Lamashan the 6th.

Our travels continue.

----------​ 
Lamashan the 7th 

We have finally reached Tazion! Our goal is to figure out what the Pillars of Light are and figure out how they might hold the secret to finding Saventh-Yhi.

My first impression of Tazion and its ruined walls leads me to believe it was once an outpost or perhaps a small village. It is too small to have been a city. As we approached from the east we noted numerous bubbling tar pits and dense vegetation including a number of Baobab trees. The jungle has been working hard to reclaim the ruins. I have sketched a small map.

We noted a single curl of smoke from somewhere near the center of the ruin. We sent Max out on point about one hundred feet ahead. I used magic to communicate with him in whispers. We approached an area of the wall that had collapsed along the northern edge of the ruin.

As Max stepped through the hole he was caught up in a net that left him swinging about ten feet off the ground. He indicated that he was all right and motioned for us to approach as he disentangled himself and dropped to the ground. 

Within the wall, a small stone building stood a short distance from us. Upon investigation we noted interior stairs descended to the floor below. We heard the hissing of many snakes, how many we could not be sure. Max reminded us our first priority should be to find out if any of our competitors have beaten us here and encouraged us to move quickly and stealthily to investigate the source of the smoke. We moved into the jungle vegetation along the interior north edge of the wall while quietly discussing possible strategies. 

There we encountered the Charau-Ka. We have been warned about these creatures by N’Ketchi and others. Four of the strange ape-like creatures attacked us. I believe we silenced them before they could raise the alarm. 

The structure we are scouting to our south-west has a set of stairs, shattered by the roots of a baobab tree, leading into the shattered remains of three conical cylinders. The smoke rises from the western side of the building. Due north of our position, we see a multistory stone building. To the west we see a low stone structure similar to the one we saw upon entering Tazion. To the south, there is a ring of boulders around what appears to be a sinkhole or cave mouth. I must return my focus to my companions now as we need to plan our assault.


----------



## Abciximab

End of Session 18.​
The 3 PCs are as follows:

Arendel Whisperson – Human Fire Elemental Wizard 7 (Abciximab) 
Max “Little” Hammer – Human Fighter/Rogue 4/3 (Peteinmaine) 
Acemodius and Kay Es – Tiefling Summoner 6 and his Eidolon. (Mundinironhand)
N’Ketchi – Human Cleric 6 (NPC)

Thank you RedTonic, I certainly will!

Dinosaurs Fighting! It’s like we're caught in the middle of a B movie! Yes, I did have to look up the plural of Triceratops and since I got the answer from the Internet, there’s a 78% chance I’m still wrong.

I’m pretty sure I’ve said this before… We definitely need to buff our Fighters Will Save. Of course, I was the one stupid enough to burn my only Dispel Magic on a wimpy NPC. I really need more 3rd level spells.

I’m not sure if it’s coming through in the journal, but Arendel is… well let’s just go with “Naive”. The (primarily male) gamers around our table have always had characters with a bit of a “Frat Boy” mentality about women, so I decided early on that Arendel would actually be a bit intimidated by women. Having been raised by a strong woman he learned early on to respect the opposite sex, but he lacks experience in interacting with women and tends to come off as a bit awkward. 

Along those lines, I’ve decided Arendel has a thing for Athyra (the young woman we met at the mine), but really has no clue how to proceed. It would seem we have lost track of her however, so the issue may have resolved itself.

He’s also getting a bit paranoid about people who offer him things. Food, tattoos… food… I’ve got to start memorizing detect poison. He finally did accept a simple rhino tattoo to mark his connection with his Spirit Animal, but it took some convincing.

Tazion at Last! It’s nice to have some “Location Adventuring” again. Now we just have to work on eliminating the competition. It does mean we’ll have to be more careful about managing our resources though. No more “Haste” in every combat. I think that’s actually one of the things I don’t like about travel. Too many encounters and it bogs down, but when you only have 1 or 2, you get to “Go Nova” and mop the floor with them. It’s a tough balance. I think GM Soanso managed to keep it interesting without going overboard. 

We should have a new addition to the party next time. Our once packed game room (6 players and a GM) has shrunk over the last year to 3 (even as low 2) + a GM, so our recruiting campaign has started.


----------



## Abciximab

*Session 19.​*
Lamashan the 7th (Cont).

Our busy day continues. As we observed the stone structure about one hundred and fifty feet south west of us, we heard a cacophonous ruckus in the jungle on the opposite side of the structure. We observed the location for some time, but nothing more came of it. 

We approached the round stone structure carefully, keeping about fifty feet between ourselves and Max, who was on point. We noted nothing out of the ordinary as we approached. The smoke still rose unchecked from the western portion of the structure. When Max reached the roots of the Baobab and the wrecked stairs he signaled for us to stop. He had spotted a stone deadfall over the stairs. Working swiftly and quietly, he quickly disabled the trap then signaled for us to approach. 

As I got closer to the high walled structure, I realized the building had many features common to ancient Azlanti construction. Innumerable petroglyphs covered most of the the walls, their meanings lost to time. 

The interior of the stone structure was open to the sky. We saw a network of bridges over tar pits and a bas-relief along one wall representing a beheaded serpent. I recognized its relevance immediately, Ydersius, lost god of the Serpent-Folk. 

When I pointed out a gemstone glinting in the eye of the severed head of Ydersius, Max went over to investigate. Within a stone coffer nearby, he found gold filigree, uncut stones and other treasure that was obviously scavenged from the ruins of Tazion. The moonstone gem within the eye of Ydersius proved to be magical, though I could not immediately establish its use. We pried it from its base and tucked it away. 

Within the coffer I also found two golden lions.  I was quite excited when I verified that these two small gold statuettes were indeed Figurines of Wondrous Power and would transform into actual lions for up to one hour per day, a very interesting and useful find.

We continued on, across the bridges to another chamber. Within, we encountered more of the Charau-Ka, including one in elaborate snakeskin armor.  They had three prisoners, wrapped like flies in a spider’s web and hung over a fire. Another prisoner was tied up in a corner of the room. As combat commenced a large snake joined the fray and attacked the unarmed prisoner who had just wiggled free of his bonds. 

Max was frozen in his tracks for only a moment by some magic from the leader in the snakeskin armor, but his trance was broken as he was mobbed by the other Charau-Ka. 

With steel and magic we forced our way into the room, Max and Kay’Es going for the leader, while Ace and I dealt with the others. Ace tried to help the lone prisoner by creating a magical pit beneath the snake, but the slick edges caught the prisoner as well and they both tumbled in. I’m beginning to see a troublesome pattern with that particular spell. When Ace cancelled his spell, causing the floor of the pit to rise up to our level once more, I tried to make my way over to the unarmed prisoner to offer him my dagger for use against the snake. Unfortunately, I underestimated the reach of the serpent and was caught within its coils. It was quickly crushing the life out of me, but I wasn’t too worried. I knew I could probably use magic to escape on my own, but then I noticed Max had finished off the leader and was turning his focus upon the serpent. I knew at that moment my magic would be unnecessary as the snake’s timely (for me anyway) demise was at hand.

Once combat had ended we set the prisoners free. N’Ketchi recognized them as members of a local tribe. Three chose to return to their tribe, but the fourth chose to join our quest. We are hesitant to share our mission with outsiders, but if he seems trustworthy I will fill him in on the details when we rest. As it stands, we are still very much in fighting form and ready for our next challenge. He says his name is Blayn and is a skilled woodsman and archer.

Other than an odd statue of an elephant, there was little else of note in this area. The room was obviously used for ritual sacrifice to the god Ydersius. I realize the Charau-Ka are known demon worshipers, but I find it strange that they revere Ydersius, the serpent god.

After considering our next step for a bit, it was decided we would approach the three tiered ziggurat to the north, as that seemed to be the place where we would most likely find the “Pillars of Light”. We went up the stairs of the ziggurat to the second level and found the floor within caked in mud and vines. It would seem the jungle is working hard to reclaim even the interior of the structures of Tazion.

As we entered we were attacked by large wasps. They were quickly defeated and their large nest was found. Another wasp, probably the queen, attacked as I set the hive ablaze. She was soon defeated as well and we found nothing of interest within the ruined hive. 

We exited the main hall through doors in the back of the room. They opened to stairs going down to a small chamber. Within the chamber were four small alcoves with odd little statues hovering within them. As I tried to ascertain what purpose they might serve, we all felt a wave of hostile magic wash over us and the little statues floated out of their alcoves. We leapt into action, beating the diminutive statues to the ground. 

As they fell, they each projected a light showing different scenes. It was as if a memory had been trapped within each statue and had now been set free. The details are a little fuzzy, but I’m sure they referenced the Pillars of Light, showing their activation using four gemstones. I recognized one of the stones as the magical moonstone we had found earlier. Hopefully the remaining stones are still within the boundaries of Tazion. On with our search.


----------



## Peteinmaine

*Finally*

In some ruins!!  While sneaking around at first was a little tedious we finally found where they hid all the action!!  There were some Burritos made from natives, and a guy with a bow.  Then some giant wasps, and some floating decorations.  I feel like I forgot something...I think we got a miller light....pillow fight?....something like that..

dungeon brawl gaming  Follow me! It's good stuff!!


----------



## Cromm10k

It is good fun to read this journal and Jolly Doc's SH and compare how the two groups do things very differently.


----------



## Abciximab

End of Session 19.​
Yeah Cromm10k, I usually follow JD Story Hours, but I’ve been staying out of the new one to avoid spoilers. I did get the impression (from the pregame info) that they are running the Evil Route for the party. Some of his players seem to have a pretty big preference in playing style (They looove the Eeevil ) for the most part and they seem to have a lot of fun with it. I will be reading it sometime down the road, to be sure.

The 4 PCs are as Follows:

Arendel Whisperson – Human Fire Elemental Wizard 7 (Abciximab) 
Max “Little” Hammer – Human Fighter/Rogue 4/3 (Peteinmaine) 
Acemodius and Kay Es – Tiefling Summoner 6 and his Eidolon. (Mundinironhand)
Blayn – Human Ranger 6 (David)
N’Ketchi – Human Cleric 6 (NPC)

Our new player has joined in, playing a Mwangi Ranger/Archer Build. I felt bad, the poor guy sat through the 1st hour of the game waiting or weaponless. When I ran up to give him a weapon to get him in on the action (After he had already been dumped into a pit with a large, hostile snake by his new allies. Welcome to the Party!), I forgot the snake had reach and nearly paid for it with Arendel’s life (From 41 HP to 12 HP in 1 round). Luckily things smoothed out once we defeated the bad guys and got him his gear. He took it all in stride though and it looks like he’ll be a good addition to the group.

The little statues were strange. But they did tell us how to activate the Pillars of Light (Wherever they may be). We just need to find the other three gems and the pillars.


----------



## Abciximab

*Session 20.​*
Lamashan the 7th (Cont).

Our continuing exploration of this site has revealed some type of plant creature (a Basidirond, I believe) in a courtyard, three Mithral Cobras in a room decorated to look like the night sky and a patch of yellow mold in a room decorated to honor the sun. All have been dealt with. We also found a column showing the genealogy and migration routes of the ancient Azlanti mixed in with Tekritanin runes. We are not sure what to make of the ancient Azlanti’s interior decorating scheme.

Going up to the next level of the Ziggurat we found a round room with four columns. The ceiling of the chamber was painted to look like the night sky. The constellations displayed on the ceiling appeared as they would have perhaps ten-thousand years ago. One of the columns was placed at the head of the room, while the other three were in a triangle formation at the foot. In each was a small indentation where a gemstone might be inserted. In the middle of the floor was a strange circular grid. We were not sure what to make of it. Only the columns detect as magical. We knew we had finally located the Pillars of Light. Now, to find those gemstones.

In the next room over, there were four of the Ydersius worshipping Charau-Ka. As they all charged Max, he swung his meteor hammer in a great arc striking each of them. One right after the other, they were struck dead with a single blow. It was quite an impressive (and on some level, terrible) feat to have witnessed. The rest of us never even had the opportunity to react.

On the top floor of the ziggurat we encountered another Charau-Ka, a four-armed ape and a Serpent-Folk wizard that was crawling on the ceiling like a spider. Knowing we were up against the most difficult challenge we had yet to face within the walls of Tazion, I cast Haste upon myself and my allies. Ace and Kay’Es confronted the ape and his Charau-Ka handler while Max and I chased after the Serpent-Folk, who quickly skittered across the ceiling to another room. The Serpent-folk threatened us and referred to himself as Issilar. He obviously had some magical protections up as he was quite tough to hit and also very resistant to magic. I decided it was best to let Max handle him. 

Since Issilar was still climbing across the high ceilings, I cast Fly upon Max so he could reach our enemy. It was a tough fight. Luckily Ace and Kay’Es handled the other creatures with little trouble. By the time they joined in our fight against Issilar, the Serpent-folk was quite bloodied. With all our resources brought to bear against a single target, he didn’t last much longer.

Checking our fallen enemies we found a few useful baubles, but most importantly, on Issilar we found the other three Gems we needed to activate the Pillars of Light! Within a hallow wall space we also found a magical longsword. Considerably less interesting as none of us uses a sword.

Working quickly, as we knew the ritual had to be done in daylight (thanks to the images projected by the little idols), we set the gemstones into the appropriate pillars. Multihued beams of light shot from the three gemstones set in the columns at the base of the room. The beams lanced into the fourth gem in the lone pillar. Above the circular grid on the floor, a three dimensional overhead view of the Mwangi expanse appeared and a beam of light from the fourth column pinpointed a spot in the Southern Mwangi. Using my knowledge of the Mwangi region, I was able to figure out exactly where it was in relation to our current position. We finally knew the exact location of Saventh-Yhi! With most of our resources spent, we decided it was a good time to break for the day. We’ve had a very busy day, but it has been quite productive.

----------​
Lamashan the 8th. 

Leaving coded markers for our Pathfinder allies, we thought it best to move on as quickly as possible. According to my calculations, Saventh-Yhi is only a couple of days away. Making sure to bring the four gemstones with us, we quickly left the ruins of Tazion behind and entered the jungle of the Mwangi Expanse. On to Saventh-Yhi!

----------​
Lamashan the 9th.

Our journey so far has been uneventful. I can hardly believe that we could finally reach the ruins of the lost city of Saventh-Yhi as early as tomorrow morning.

----------​
Lamashan the 10th.

At long last we have reached our goal. We spent most of the day setting up camp at the edge of the ruin at a site where water was close at hand. It was hard to find the right mix of security and resources, but Max’s Shoanti survival skills came in handy. Once he found an appropriate location, he directed us in establishing a camp. We worked efficiently under his guidance and by the end of the day had a reasonably secure camp where the Pathfinder caravan might settle in as we explore the ruin. Perhaps all of our practice on the Shiv has paid off. Hopefully it will prove to be a good base of operations.

It’s hard to be sure, but I think we are the first to reach the lost city. We know of at least three groups that were trying to stop us and perhaps steal this moment from us, the Sargavan Government, the Red Mantis Assassins and, our most hated enemy, the Aspis Consortium. There may be some level of cooperation between these three. It is hard to be sure of what is going on behind our backs. It’s possible there are only two groups and one (or both) of them hired the Red Mantis to stop us. In any event, we must try to secure this site as best we can and be on the lookout for our enemies. It is possible other explorers have found this ruin in the past (it is so large, it is hard to believe it has remained undiscovered), but apparently none have ever left the ruin to share the secrets of Saventh-Yhi.

We must now discuss our next step.


----------



## Peteinmaine

*Max*

Tazion was pretty boring all in all.  Lots of Tar, we fought a bunch of monkey and a snake guy.  We found a Ranger with an amazing ability to hide, I don't think I saw him at all after finding the little flying statues.

I was impressed with Ace today...while his pits aren't my idea of what combat means, I fell in one and it hurt, and the gorilla fell in one over and over again.  I'm pretty sure Ace and Kayess killed the big monkey alone.

I'm getting really good at keeping Dad's Hammer moving.  He always used to show me if I kept it spinning and timed it right I could take down my foes as they closed in on me, even several at once.  

Max's player also DMs a Dungeon Brawl arena game....He blogs about it here....  dungeon brawl gaming


----------



## Abciximab

End of Session 20.​
Finally, a little site based adventuring! I think Lamashan the 7th is the longest single day entry in the entire journal so far. Arendel has finally reached a point where, not only does he have a great selection of spells, but he can actually use them regularly without worrying too much about running out. I think it might be time to dump the Light Crossbow. It was nice to have a long adventuring day full of exploration and encounters. I wasn’t even too disappointed when my Magic Missiles and Scorching Rays either missed or failed to penetrate Issilar’s Spell Resistance. My Haste and Fly (and Max’s Hammer) more than made up for it. The party has been well prepared for most eventualities and has proven to be well balanced. 

Arendel doesn’t have much magical equipment. He’s got the Gold Lion Figurines, a +1 Dagger, a Wayfinder, a few scribed scrolls and his bonded wand. I think Max actually has the bulk of the magic (which still isn’t that much). A Ring and Amulet to buff his AC and a Magic Weapon… I don’t even think his armor is magical. We did capture a spellbook from the Serpent-Folk enchanter though, a few extra spells in your spellbook is definitely worthwhile.

Max proved that combat reflexes and a reach weapon are definitely still worthwhile as well. I think I actually had the highest initiative and got off a Magic Missile before the creatures ran up and killed themselves on Max’s hammer, but the story is better this way (they always grow in the telling). Had I realized what Max had in store I would have delayed, but we had yet to see this particular ability come into play. Eager to move on and reach Saventh-Yhi, we chose to abandon Tazion and move on immediately. I’m not sure how much we missed, hopefully not too much. 

Our new player missed this one. Hopefully we’ll have a full party next session and we are hoping to even get the Oracle back in the session after that (Our games will shift from Monday to Tuesday). We did get enough xp to ding. One of the advantages to running shorthanded, extra xp! I’ll have party build and level next wrap up. 

The “Base Camp Building” took about a half an hour to have explained to us and to work out what we think will be best. With all of us helping Max, we managed to hit the DC30 Survival Check to establish the camp in a single day (With a 19 on the die, I think we actually managed a 32). That wrapped the session for us, so we’ll get down to the nitty-gritty next time. Into Saventh-Yhi!


----------



## Abciximab

*Session 21.​*
Lamashan the 10th (Cont).

After reviewing my current journal entry I must add the following. Entry to the city of Saventh-Yhi was not as simple as the above entry may imply. The approach to Saventh-Yhi involved a river crossing. There were two possibilities, one high bridge (with pteradons flying overhead) or a low bridge. The low bridge seemed clear, but in fact, two crocodiles lay in wait for unsuspecting victims. Max dealt with them quickly and we marked the low road as “safe” for the expedition.

We also encountered a few girallons, powerful four armed apes. A tough fight, but my ability to exclude my allies from the effect of my fireballs proved quite handy.

----------​
Lamashan the 11th.

Amivor Glaur and the rest of the Pathfinder expedition arrived in camp today and complimented us on our accomplishments. It will be nice to have a relatively safe place to fall back to for resources. We discussed exploration strategies.

----------​
Lamashan the 12th.

Our first true exploration of Saventh-Yhi started today. Our camp is along the north-western edge of the city so we worked our way almost due east. We came across a series of ancient aqueducts and locks. According to Max, the area seems to have seen some traffic from lizard like and ape like humanoids as well as other creatures. We soon encountered a group of well equipped Charau-Ka and their pet dire apes, who were probably the source of some of the prints. These creatures were not only better armed than the Charau-Ka we fought in Tazion, but better trained as well. 

We continued east toward one of seven tall spires we have noted around the city. I have seen a few references to “The City of Seven Spears”. It seems quite clear that these references are to Saventh-Yhi. I noticed most of the buildings were under some sort of transmutation effect, perhaps part of what is slowing the decay of the buildings, since many look to be in much better shape than expected.  Many of the austere buildings in this immediate area seemed to be related to crafting and defense, perhaps it was a military district. 

In a plaza coated with excrement we noticed the bodies of a few Serpent-Folk hanging from the stonework. They had been bludgeoned to death (by the Charau-Ka and their darkwood clubs, we assume) and probably hung as a warning. As we moved north toward the spire we were ambushed by more Charau-Ka and Girallons.

The spire was mounted atop a tall ziggurat with no obvious entry. We started up the steep steps. At the top there was a huge statue of a demonic creature, a representation of Angazhan, the demonic embodiment of savage strength and destruction, if I am not mistaken. He is worshipped by Girallons and the Angazhani, members of the Girallon leadership caste. Just as we took in the sights, we were ambushed once more by Charau-Ka and Girallons.

Once they were defeated I noted the petroglyphs on the Spire identified it as the Spear of Righteous Anger. It was marked as one of the seven “Virtues” of the ancient Azlanti. The petroglyphs also included instructions on how to activate it, though we are unsure what “activating” the spear actually achieves. The glyphs seem to imply the spear may help those nearby find their “True Mark” when in combat.

According to the glyphs, there are three ways to activate it. 

1. Anoint the spear with the blood of a powerful creature. What constitutes “powerful” is left undefined.

2. Channel divine energy into the spear. It appears this must be done by a Cleric dedicated to a god of battle, Gorum perhaps.

3. Perform a ceremony that is basically one hour of mock combat before the spear. We attempted this, but were unable to achieve the desired result (unsurprisingly). While we are quite fierce in battle, we are all less than impressive when attempting to display our ferocity, especially outside of an actual conflict.

As a side note, seeing as there are seven Spears and seven Virtues, I suspect each of the spears will bear the mark of one of the Virtues, wealth, fertility, honest pride, abundance, eager striving, righteous anger, and well-deserved rest.

We then noted smoke rising from a large building we had passed on the way to the spear, so we retraced our steps. When we arrived at the structure, I noted that it seemed to have been a royal house or governor’s building in its heyday. Upon entering we were set upon by more Charau-Ka and dire apes. As we stormed the place I overheard one mentioning the need to warn others and get help. Warning one called “Olujimi” seemed the highest priority (Learning Polyglot while researching the Mwangi Expanse has proven useful in many instances). 

We moved in quickly as our enemies fell before us. We fought our way through two rooms before entering a third where a number of dire apes surrounded what was to become one of our most fearsome foes yet, an Angazhani. The Angazhani was armed with shield and axes. I suspected we had found this “Olujimi” our enemies had mentioned.

We threw everything we had at them and the dire apes fell quickly. The Angazhani was another story. He was resistant to both our weapons and fire and also seemed to see right through the spell of Invisibility I had thrown over Max. Things were looking pretty dire, but it soon became obvious we were slowly wearing him down. As our victory grew closer, the creature teleported away to places unknown. We were unsure as to where he may have gone and a brief search turned up nothing.

As I had expended most of my magical energy, we thought it best to return to camp and rest at this point. In the morning we shall return to hunt for this creature. I shall have to see if I can procure some magic that might remove Olujimi’s escape plan from the equation.


----------



## Peteinmaine

*Max explores*

So we FINALLY found Saventh Yee..Arendel tells me I can't get Tian food here even though it sounds like it...I really wanted Chow mein.  There's battle all over the place!  We made our own camp, and then the pathfinders moved in and brought stuff.  We can re-equip in the camp now which is cool.  I have killed SOOOOO many monkeys!!!!  There was this big one that was like a demon monster!  Arendel softened him up and I smacked him around...he ran away!  But he was in a HUGE building....we're gonna go back later because I still want to kick his ass.  This place is a whole city of stuff to fight!!  I will be legendary!  I'm gonna fight everything here!  My name will be told to the Shoanti children for generations...I'm going back when this is all over to show the havoc dad's hammer brought to all who stood before me!  I hope Arendel doesn't mind me writing my journal on his special scroll paper....He's always keeping his journal I felt left out.


----------



## Peteinmaine

*Max explores*

So we FINALLY found Saventh Yee..Arendel tells me I can't get Tian food here even though it sounds like it...I really wanted Chow mein.  There's battle all over the place!  We made our own camp, and then the pathfinders moved in and brought stuff.  We can re-equip in the camp now which is cool.  I have killed SOOOOO many monkeys!!!!  There was this big one that was like a demon monster!  Arendel softened him up and I smacked him around...he ran away!  But he was in a HUGE building....we're gonna go back later because I still want to kick his ass.  This place is a whole city of stuff to fight!!  I will be legendary!  I'm gonna fight everything here!  My name will be told to the Shoanti children for generations...I'm going back when this is all over to show the havoc dad's hammer brought to all who stood before me!  I hope Arendel doesn't mind me writing my journal on his special scroll paper....He's always keeping his journal I felt left out.
dungeon brawl gaming


----------



## Abciximab

End of Session 21.​
The (soon to be) PCs are

Arendel Whisperson – Human Fire Elemental Wizard 8 (Abciximab) 
Max “Little” Hammer – Human Fighter/Rogue 5/3 (Peteinmaine) 
StillWorkingonaName - Human Ranger 7 (Dave)
Acemodius and Kay Es – Tiefling Summoner 7 and his Eidolon. (Mundinironhand)
Taraz - Aasimar Oracle of Life ?
Chumba - Human Barbarian ? (Hiatus)
N’Ketchi – Human Cleric 6 (NPC)


Let the exploration of Saventh-Yhi Begin! It looks like we have a lot of ground to cover. We will be returning to the Northeastern portion to wrap up a few loose ends. Hopefully the Pathfinders will prove their worth as we all have plans to purchase some stuff. 

Exploration is going well. I’m really not sure what to make of these Spears. It's obvious they were an integral part of the city and probably served some purpose (Defense?). The 7 virtues/7 spears thing is really a guess on my part but I would be surprised if that’s not the case. If the Righteous Anger spear makes you fight better, what do the others do for you? Wealth? Rest? Fertility??? I can’t wait to see the ceremony to activate those! (Or maybe I can )

The new wave Charau-Ka are pretty tough (I guess worship of Angazhan is better for Charau-Ka) as were the Girallons, but we had yet to meet a foe like Olujimi. He was a tough one (SR, DR, Fire Resistance) and now we have to hunt him down. 

Our next session will mark the first Tuesday game which should (eventually) get us back up to 6 players (with one on hiatus) and 1 GM.


----------



## Abciximab

*Session 22.​*
Lamashan the 13th.

Having scribed Dimensional Anchor into my spellbooks, I made sure to include it in my repertoire to keep Olujimi from escaping us. The Mwangi Ranger that joined us back in Tazion has displayed a new level of trust to us this morning by revealing his tribal name, Ka’Azbu.

We returned to the large building we believe to be Olujimi’s lair, but found it mostly empty. I say mostly because we did find a few baubles and coins in a room filled with nausea inducing refuse. 

Upon exiting the building we noticed a lot of activity atop the Ziggurat of the Spear of Righteous Anger. I was instantly filled with a sense of dread. We moved into the area, buffed and then hit them quickly by Dimension Dooring most of us up to the top of the ziggurat, with the remainder of the group following close behind on foot and wing. Olujimi was there of course, as were a few Charau-Ka. One of the Charau-Ka was an elderly female. She quickly moved behind the huge stone statue of the demonic looking ape. I had a strange feeling that I knew exactly what was to come. 

Sure enough, the elderly Charau-Ka spell caster performed some type of ritual and the statue turned to flesh and blood. It swiftly attacked, along with the rest of our enemies. 

I immediately hit Olujimi with the Dimensional Anchor to keep him from fleeing. As part of our preparation for this battle, N’Ketchi had aligned Max’s hammer and Ka’Azbu’s arrows. This combination would quickly lead to Olujimi’s downfall. Kay’Es fiercely attacked the Charau-Ka witch doctor while we dealt with the other creatures. By the time I was able to turn my attention to her, she already lay dead at Kay’Es’s feet. 

Soon, with all of our enemies dead except for Olujimi and the Demon Ape, the Demon Ape chose to fly away to the south, abandoning Olujimi to his fate. Olujimi, in recognizing his fate, spoke a name I believe to be that of the creature that escaped us that day. Grugonoth. I am quite sure we have not seen the last of him.

I think Max would agree that Olujimi was obviously a great warrior, one worthy of our respect. We thought perhaps his blood would awaken the Spear of Righteous Anger, but alas, even the blood of the mighty Olujimi was not enough to awaken the dormant spear. We kept a few vials of his blood on hand just in case.

We proceeded to explore the rest of this district and in doing so, found ourselves faced with another group of creatures. A group of hairless apes, Kech I believe they are called, attacked us with bow and arrow as we explored a small group of stone buildings. We also spotted what appeared to be a Dragon flying over the western portion of the city. As that is the area closest to our camp, I think it would be best to explore that district next.

Amivor was quite interested in our report when we returned to camp at the end of the day. He suggested that perhaps, in the future, we might try to subdue our enemies to gain information, citing the Charau-Ka witch doctor as an example. Knowing quite well the complications associated with captured spell casters, I was hesitant to agree. Amivor pressed his viewpoint and I conceded to his opinion. 

He took the news of a huge, flying, Demonic Ape in stride, saying only that he would inform the scouts to keep an eye out for it and keep us in the loop as to its activities. He also informed us that a recently cleared island was spotted northeast of Olujimi’s compound and that he still has concerns about Charau-Ka patrols in that area. I had hoped the defeat of their leader would lead to disorder in their ranks, but it appears there is a little more work to do in that district if we want the Pathfinders to inspect and research the Spear of Righteous Anger firsthand. 

He also told us our Dragon sighting was corroborated by other witnesses. Scouts have also reported crocodile attacks and the presence of Red Mantis Assassins, Aspis Consortium Agents and Agents of the Sargavan Government in the region. Now the real fun begins.


----------



## Peteinmaine

*Die Monkey*

I kicked that giant monkey's ass!  (After something made me run away!)
Hopefully soon...I will be harder to fool with those damn brain spells...I'm practicing!  I am tired of having my mind trick my legs into doing stupid things.  The best part....we saw a dragon....it didn't look toooo big....I want to fight it...do you think a good dragon would fight me just to see how I do?  Anyway...can't wait til tomorrow


----------



## Abciximab

End of Session 22.​
Yeah, I was running a little later than usual with the update. With the shift to Tuesday games my posts will probably shift from Thursday to Friday, but the holiday here in the states got in the way. 

Yes, Max got hit by Fear and spent a round running before Arendel was able to dispel it, but that is hardly worth mentioning (at least in Arendel’s eyes). Curse his Will Save! It was a tough fight, taking up most of the session. Thank goodness we were able to get through the DR. 

It looks like we are going to be exploring this city for some time. There’s a lot of ground to cover and I’m not quite clear on how will all work. When is a portion of the city considered thoroughly explored? When does the threat level within each part drop (if ever)? I hope it doesn’t become a war of attrition within each part of the city, with a group of hostiles only accepting defeat after killing wave after wave of them. I expect some areas can be won over with Diplomacy, but so far the few we have met (only one or two tribes, depending on where the Kech came from) have started the conversation with “roll initiative.” 

I admit, I am metagaming to some extent. As a player I’m trying to figure out how it all will work mechanically and get some idea as to how long it will take. Of course as a character, you expect to just explore and take things as they come and it takes as long as it takes. But as a player I’m seeing it will take a minimum of 3 months of game time to thoroughly explore the city and gain recognition for its discovery. That will be doubling the amount of time we have spent to get to this point in the AP and that wasn’t played day to day.

Admittedly, I only have the information we have been given (as a player and character) so far, and there may be more to come that we just haven’t learned yet. This seems pretty likely. We’ll see how it goes. I think I can speak for everyone when I say we are still having a lot of fun with it.

One of the stranger things I'm having a hard time accepting is that the characters explorations and discoveries have no impact on the time it takes to explore. The only way to get Discovery Points so far is to make an Exploration Check. You get no discovery points for exploring or any Knowledge checks made by the party. As far as I can tell, we could sit in the camp for 3 months just rolling checks and get the same result as actively exploring (minus the xp we would earn, of course).

Next session should see the return of our Oracle Taraz. It will be great to have a dedicated healer again.


----------



## Abciximab

*Session 23.*​
Lamashan the 14th.

Amivor has told us that the Pathfinder's research has verified that the district we have been exploring is indeed the Military District. It seems likely that Olujimi’s tribe has been in control of this region for several hundred years. He believes the tribe falls under the realm of the legendary Gorilla King of the Mwangi. 

Their research also shows that activation of the Spear of Righteous Anger would grant all combatants within the Military District some type of boon that would enhance their combat skills. The most important thing to note from that is that it seems all combatants get the boon, friend and foe alike.

Amivor also clarified a little about the so called “Dragon Sighting”. Though others saw the figure, there was some debate as to whether the creature was, in fact, a Dragon.

Our friend Taraz has decided to switch places with N’Ketchi. N’Ketchi will become one of the camp healers and assist with the defense of the camp, while Taraz will join our group once more in a direct support role. I noticed our gnomish friend Gelik was assisting the Pathfinders with research. It seems he has been accepted back into the fold. Seeing him was bit of a reminder as to how far we have come since our time on Smugglers Shiv. 

We set out that morning to wrap up exploration within the military district, starting with the island Amivor had mentioned. We were able to get out to the island easily enough. The island has obviously seen some significant excavation in the past.  It seems, from the size and shape of the excavation and other clues, that this is likely the spot where they unearthed the stone statue of the Demon Monkey Grugonoth. Unless the statue switches back and forth between its flesh and stone states regularly, it must have taken considerable effort to move it to the top of the ziggurat. Of course, as the old Orcish saying goes, “Where there’s a whip, there’s a way.”

We also found a small structure cobbled together from stone common to the island. The interior had fetishes hanging all around, suspended from the ceiling and its supports. Within we found 5 stone vials with magical contents, but we are unsure of their use. 

We also found another interesting item. A magical ring that is obviously a relic left over from Saventh-Yhi’s glory days, a Ring of Seven Virtues. A useful item that protects the wearer from temperature extremes and helps one survive within a Jungle environment. It also grants you the boon from a district’s Spear when you are within that district of Saventh-Yhi.  

Noting that there was far less activity and noise within the Military district as a whole, we moved on to the north-western district where the (possible) dragon was sighted. Hopefully the Pathfinders will now be able to carry out some direct research within the Military District with minimal risk.

In exploring the new district, we started along the central lake where we found four large warehouses. The first was filled with undead and little else, but just after we exited the building we were attacked by a Chimera with a green dragon head. It attempted an airborne assault, one of the best ways to attack our group. However, Kay’Es’s flight, my ranged spells and Max’s javelins made short work of it. Just because it is the best way to assault our group, doesn’t make it a good idea. We shall have to keep an eye out for its lair.

In the second warehouse we encountered a number of Troglodytes when we entered and more Kech when we went upstairs. We also found a few more stone vials, obviously what the ancient Azlanti in this region used for potion storage. Most were well known potions and elixirs, but one was an Elixir of Spirit Sight, an elixir that allows one to see invisible creatures and strike incorporeal foes. We also found a Black Jade Idol of some long forgotten froglike demon.

The last two warehouses were mostly ruined and unremarkable.

As we approached the shore of the central lake we spotted a small tower. It appears to have once been used as a lighthouse. The lower floors were barren, but on the uppermost floor we encountered some old foes. Five Red Mantis Assassins were waiting for us. As they stood ready with magic and steel, it was a challenging fight, though in the end we did prevail. Unfortunately, the last one standing turned invisible and escaped us. 

Within a large stone chest we found a few baubles, some ancient Azlanti coins and yet another Ring of Seven Virtues. As it is getting late we shall now return to camp and speak with Amivor of our discoveries.


----------



## Peteinmaine

*Hammer time*

This lost city is everything I have ever dreamed of.  There are demonic flying monkeys, Enemies who think they will out battle me for fame and fortune, I got to fight a chimera!!  It's draconic head will one day travel back to The Mountains up North where I will build my home with some of the riches I find here and fill it with trophies and tales of my exploits, like my Chemositting cloak!  One of the pathfinders is going to make me some pretty bad-ass armor made from the melted down metal snakes we fought!! even the armor is like a trophy I can wear and talk about!!  I think if we are able to find more treasure I might have the other end of Dad's Hammer enchanted as well, maybe something that thunders, or feezes my enemies...having one end burn and the other freeze would be cool, or maybe electricity....I don't like the idea of acid.....oh well...time to go to bed, there's more stuff to kill tomorrow.  Like Red Mantis people....and maybe those ass concert people.....


----------



## Abciximab

End of Session 23.​
The Explorers of Saventh-Yhi are

Arendel Whisperson – Human Fire Elemental Wizard 9 (Abciximab) 
Max “Little” Hammer – Human Fighter/Rogue 6/3 (Peteinmaine) 
Ka’Azbu – Human M’Wangi Ranger 8 (Dave)
Acemodius and Kay Es – Tiefling Summoner 8 and his Eidolon. (Mundinironhand)
Taraz - Aasimar Oracle of Life 8 (Adam B.)
N’Ketchi – Human Cleric 6 (NPC)
Gelik – Gnome Bard (NPC)

A little more exploration wraps up one district. It looks like not only are we exploring the city but discovering “Lost Secrets”, magic items that are specific to Saventh-Yhi (The Rings and Elixir). 

Looks like the Dragon really wasn’t a Dragon? I’m not 100% sure on this one, I suspect the Chimera was what we saw, but there could be something else flying around. Not sure which District we are in, but with the presence of Warehouses, I suspect it might be one that is associated with finances or work (Eager Striving?). I expect we’ll find out when we get to the Spear (Did I mention each district has a spear?). 

More Red Mantis Assassins, I’m not sure what they’re on about. Someone must have hired them. I don’t think the Red Mantis (Plural... hmmm... Manti?) as a group would have an interest in the lost city. We certainly have a list of enemies to choose from. 

I believe we are up to 3 Discovery Points! At this rate I can only assume the exploration of Saventh-Yhi wraps up at the end of the campaign.

I'm glad to have learned Teleport as one of my 5th level spells. It'll make buying/selling equipment a lot easier (Now that we actually have stuff to sell).


----------



## Abciximab

*Session 24.​*
Lamashan the 15th.

Before we left camp this morning, Amivor met us for a quick briefing. He acknowledged the presence of Red Mantis in the region. Apparently they have a camp north-east of our location. He asked us not to “go looking for trouble” and not “sabotage their work here”. His comments imply that he believes their mission here is to explore Saventh-Yhi. I had thought their mission was to kill us and stop us from exploring Saventh-Yhi. Well, in any event we shall avoid direct confrontation for now and continue our exploration.

Amivor also mentioned there is still a possibility that a Dragon does live within the ruin, so we should be prepared for that likelihood.  He told us the Pathfinders plan to send an exploratory force into the Military District today now that the threat level in that part of the city is within acceptable limits.

I was able to purchase a few scrolls to scribe into my spellbook to augment my growing powers. I am quite pleased to have gained a spell that allows me to Fly for a good portion of the day.

Our exploration of what appears to be the mercantile district continues. We heard a noise from a nearby building early on and opened the door to find a swarm of rats within. A quick fan of flames eliminated that threat and we entered the building to investigate. 

A stone stairwell led downward to a basement made up of a number of short halls and small rooms. One of the rooms held a sarcophagus that had been broken open. The others continued on as I inspected the Sarcophagus, so I was not directly involved in what happened next. 

The next room appeared to be an alchemical lab and the sole occupant took exception to our interruption of his work. A wave of fear washed over the group and I heard Max strike something with his hammer (a sound I have become quite familiar with) and Taraz call upon the power of Sarenrae in Aklo (until very recently, the only language he could speak in moments of stress for some strange reason, but he has now added Ignan to the mix). I never got to see it up and about as it was destroyed by the time I entered the room, but there on the floor were the remains of a Mummy. Apparently it had been walking around until just moments before I came in. 

Within the room we found a few scrolls and potions, but more interestingly, we found an ancient longsword. Wave Cutter was the name etched upon the blade in Azlanti. Apparently quite useful underwater, but alas, no one in the group uses such a blade. We shall give it to the Pathfinders for a suitable reward (they have proven quite generous when it comes to rewarding us for items recovered from the ruin). 

We found little else and continued on our way with this district’s spear as our goal. We passed the remains of many merchant houses and trading companies before we finally reached the spear. The markings indicate this spear is the Spear of Wealth. We spotted an area of the supporting ziggurat that had collapsed and formed a large opening. Upon investigation we found the cave to be the roost of a gargantuan bat. It was a little disconcerting, but once I had cast Haste upon the group it was quickly defeated. Upon examining the cave I came to the conclusion that I shall never run out of one of the material components for my Fireball spell while we are near Saventh-Yhi. We found nothing else of value within.

We proceed up the ziggurat to the base of the spear. We noted many references to the god Abadar and found the relevant information on how to activate the spear. 

Much like the last spear, there were three ways.

1. Anoint the spear with expensive oils and salves made from powdered gems.

2. Have a cleric that worships a deity of merchants or wealth channel energy into the spear.


3. Perform a complex ceremony that involves evaluating and counting treasure in front of the spear.

None of these are likely to happen given our resources and skill set.

The ziggurat also gave us a good view of the surrounding area. We noted a building on an island to the south, a fortified building on a small peninsula to the east and an island in a swamp to the north-west. It was about the middle of the day, so after taking a break, we decided to loop back toward camp.

Our path to the spear had brought us through the center of the district and yesterday we had explored the eastern edge along the central lake, so we opted to follow a path along the western edge of the city and investigate the swamp along the way. We reached the edge of the swampland where the island was close by, only about fifteen feet across the open water at its narrowest point. The isle was covered with the broken skeletal remains of many crocodiles. Max jumped across to investigate while the rest of us stood ready (none of those remaining could have made the jump safely and none wanted to enter the water given the apparent prevalence of crocodiles in the area). 

Sure enough, a gargantuan crocodile appeared out of the water on the far side of the island. Ace was able to blind it momentarily, giving Max time to drink a few potions to prepare for battle. Then a great battle ensued. Ace summoned a few more crocs into the mix (on our side of course) and Max waded into battle. As I flew up and seared it with a Fireball the great beast grabbed Max within its jaws and moments later, swallowed him whole. We all feared this was the end for Max, but only a few moments later he emerged from the belly of the beast, slashing his way through its hide with a dagger. A truly amazing feat! 

The crocodile was critically wounded at that point and my two Scorching Rays finished it off. I think Max was disappointed not to have struck the killing blow, but otherwise thoroughly enjoyed the entire experience. I shall never understand the Shoanti mindset.

We returned to camp to report our findings to Amivor and rest.

----------​
Lamashan the 16th.

Amivor has verified much of our findings from the Mercantile District and has also informed us that their research has shown that only one spear at a time can be active within the city. 

We have decided to start our exploration at the fortified structure near the central lake. The markings on the building indicate the building was once a treasury. I chose not to share this information, primarily because I knew Max would be extremely disappointed if it had already been looted. As perceptive as he is, he did note carvings that showed individuals counting coins. I was able to convince him they were gambling. 

Sure enough, the interior was devoid of anything of value. As Ace, Max and Kay’Es went up to investigate the second floor, Taraz and I investigated one of the rooms below. We really should know better than to split the party. Moments later a Shadow attacked us. Between Taraz’s channeling and my magical Force Punch it didn’t stand a chance. We quickly ran upstairs to see if the others had run into trouble, but they seemed to have things well in hand.

While investigating a second room upstairs we encountered a Greater Shadow. It drained much of Max’s strength before we were able to destroy it. Luckily Taraz was able to Restore Max’s strength using a little of the Diamond Dust we had purchased only yesterday. Once more, though he had been drained to a point where he was actually weaker than I, Max seemed to revel in the new challenges and experiences presented by this encounter. I have never seen anyone enjoy almost dying and becoming an undead abomination as much as Max. As he takes great pride in his strength, I think he would not have enjoyed it as much had the damage been permanent. I thank the gods that it was not. 

We shall now rest through the hottest part of the day before we continue. I think the large building upon the isle to the south shall be our next objective.


----------



## Peteinmaine

*Tavern Tales*

We are still exploring the old city.  It's kind of cool to be in such a big place with no people in the way.  That and everything living we run into tries to kill us...I don't even have to challenge things to fight me, they come running out to do it all by themselves.

First we fought some rats...(I don't like rats and mice...they're little and squirmy) Then we went in the basement and found some old dead guy trying to use bandages as armor.  That didn't work out so well for him.  Ace tried to convince me it was my mom... I can't believe he thought I'd fall for it.

Then we went up to check out the spear.  There was a huge bat...gross like a mouse with wings...at least it was too big to be squirmy...it tried to grab me.

Next up we went to check out an island covered in crocodile bones...An enormous crocodile attacked...I readied myself to battle, but before I could get a decent swing it grabbed me in it's mouth!  I couldn't even get my hammer flying enough to hit it, I pulled my dagger, and just when I was about to cut it something good it swallowed me!  I almost panicked as I could feel my bones crushing and it's teeth cutting me open.  I pushed and stabbed at it's throat and hoped for a soft spot wide enough for me to slash my way out, then I saw a glint of daylight where I had stabbed it!  The sun never felt so good as I used all my strength to widen the hole and pull free!  I got to my feet prepared to deliver a hellish blow to it, and just as I brought my hammer about Arendel felled the beast with his magical fire...While I was disappointed not to be able to show the beast my true might, I was near collapse from my injuries and greatful to have survived the ordeal...

We then headed to a big building that I was hoping was full of money...it looked like an important building.  It wasn't, but we got attacked by some shadowy dead ghost thingies...one of them was tough...every time it touched me, I felt myself getting weaker and weaker....I could barely get my hammer off the ground by the time the damned thing dissipated into the air...another great battle!!!  The nasties we have fought this day have really shown some mettle!~  Perhaps I will find more worthy opponents tomorrow!!  The folks back home will never believe all these stories, but I'll be able to show them all my great treasures!  My bear cloak!  and the shrunken monkey head!  The head from the goat, dragon, lion thingee!  the picture I drew of the hot chicks that were hanging out with the succubus!...


----------



## Abciximab

End of Session 24.​
Wow, looks like they grown ‘em big in these parts! Two Gargantuan animals in one session.  

GM Soanso has purchased the Paper Minis for this portion of the AP and they are pretty cool if anyone is looking for a cheap alternative to Plastic/Metal minis. I like that the picture matches the creature in every encounter. If it hadn’t been for them, we would have been using dragons for bats and crocs (not that there’s anything wrong with that, it just eliminates the “What is it?” questions and the answers where you try to explain what it is without necessarily saying exactly what it is).

The only downside is that when they are that big, the paper base tends to sag a little when elevated and the space the creature occupies can be hard to visualize (even with Cardstock, though I suppose you could glue cardboard to the bottom for added rigidity). I think this can be a problem with all flying creatures larger than Medium sized to some extent. The Bat “Five Foot Flapped” up at an angle (to the mouth of the cave) and I found it a little confusing (“Uh, what just happened?”). No big deal really and easily explained, but there were a lot of, “where exactly is he in relation to me” questions that round. 

As an aside, I must say, I think I have come to like the term “Shift” better than “Five Foot Step”. 

The Crocodile was a cool encounter. I don’t think I’ve seen the Grab/Swallow Whole/Cut Free scenario in pathfinder up to this point. It was cool that Max came through it alive (at 12 hp), the “Oh Crap! He’s a Goner!/Yay! He’s Safe!” rollercoaster made for an epic encounter. I also found it funny that the Super-Croc whose diet of choice was other crocs managed to swallow the party member whose Animal Spirit is a Crocodile. Looks like Karma Stabbed the Gargantuan Croc in the Gut.

Edit: Max has informed me that it was not this Karma guy (whoever he is) that stabbed the Gargantuan Crocodile. It was, in fact, Max.


----------



## Abciximab

*Session 25.​*
Lamashan the 16th (Cont).

As we approached the island we spotted a Chimera with a green dragon head fly to the tower of the citadel on the small island. We were able to approach unseen along the wooded shore and wade through the shallow water out to the isle. 

We entered through the main doors to find a hall littered with bones. The noise generated by the less stealthy members of our group (I fear I fall onto that category) must have alerted the Chimera, as he flew into the room through a hole in the ceiling and attacked. 

I warded as many as I could against its acidic breath. The creature was quickly defeated and I feared my spell had been a waste. My opinion on that matter changed as we climbed to the roof of the keeps tower and found not one, but two more Chimera, one with a green dragon head and another with a red dragon head. Max was quite happy as he hopes to have as many different colors as possible to have stuffed and mounted. 

It was a tough fight, but we were victorious. Max, always the honorable warrior, asked my permission to collect the red dragon head as I was the one to strike the killing blow. As I see all such things as a group effort I, of course, conceded any perceived rights to the trophy. There were many other useful things scattered about the creature’s lair, including a Spellbook from one Edrin Lekanus, a wizard who had served the Aspis Consortium until an unfortunate encounter with one of the acid breathing chimeras, if the state of his remains are any indication. We also found a Handy Haversack that will help store more equipment without increasing in weight. Perhaps I can stop stashing things in Max’s backpack now. He has been quite a good sport about it up to this point.

We made our way back to camp. I shall have to spend all my free time studying and transcribing spells for quite some time to come, I believe.

----------​
Lamashan the 17th.

Amivor informs us that scouts have confirmed the Merchant District is clear enough for the Pathfinders to take over exploration and we have moved on to a new district on the large central island. Many of the markings seem to indicate this was the Legal District. As we crossed the only remaining long, stone bridges from the Military District and first entered the area, we were attacked by stealthy Serpent-Folk. They seemed a little different than the others we have faced, perhaps a more primitive breed. 

We made our way around the north-western portion of the isle and then cut toward the center where the district’s spear stood atop the ever present ziggurat. In some places, over the ancient stone glyphs that marked the spear, someone had carved the likeness of a crocodile headed humanoid. The artist’s detailed rendition of the creatures backwards bending fingers leads me to believe it is the image of a Rakshasa. This does not bode well.

While taking in the sights, we were accosted by Serpent-Folk once more. It is approaching just after noon. We now rest under the shade of the spire.


----------



## Peteinmaine

*More from paradise*

Today we beat up viciously on more serpents.  These relied less on magic and more on brute force.  I liked them...dead.  Yesterday we fought more Chimeras.  Ace surprised me by charging into battle with his spear.  Even downing a chimera in straight combat.  While I'm not sure he understands why, I had the head mounted for him.  I am making the taxidermist for the pathfinders a wealthy man.  We were also able to slay a chimera with the head of a red dragon.  Arendel's spells are getting much more powerful, I will have to hit harder to feel that I'm needed, perhaps more precision in my blows... at any rate I stood eye to eye with the beast and Arendel dealt it's death, he graced me with the trophy for facing it...I now have a red and a green, I seek the head of a true dragon next, I must arrange storage or shipment to my village.  I wish to tell that I am walking in my father's footsteps and despite our lands being in peace, I am still a mighty warrior, worthy of carrying the family hammer...
I am asking around the pathfinder camp for an artist who can make the teeth of that monstrous crocodile into something memorable for me to carry...I haven't decided what yet, perhaps an amulet and perhaps paying to have it enchanted in the manner the one I'm wearing that makes me thick skinned does...as I had to be thick skinned to get eaten by that beast and live.


----------



## Abciximab

End of Session 25.​
Wow, it takes a long time to transcribe spells from one spellbook to another. Copying just the spells I want will take a total of 95 hours and 2865gp worth of scribing material. It’s expensive being a Wizard. 

The exploration is moving along nicely, I think we’ll take a day (possibly a day and a half, since we are only halfway through a day at the moment) to rest, recuperate and get our stuff together. I hope to purchase scribing material (as much as I can afford) and scribe the most interesting/useful spells. Hopefully the others will have something useful to do (or enjoy the downtime). I’ve offered Teleport trips for any large purchases they might have planned. I know Max is eagerly awaiting his Enchanted Mithral Armor.

We finally had a relatively full table (5+1 GM, at the beginning at least) and 5 characters present for the first time in ages. Peteinmaine tells me that Max is enjoying expressing himself in journal form and may take a rank in Linguistics to represent his gains in Common as a Second Language (Shoanti being his First of course).


----------



## Lwaxy

Just done reading up to now, great story.


----------



## Peteinmaine

*All that partying...*

We were up late at camp, and as such I dragged my feet a little catching up with the group, and they found a bunch more snake people.  I came in to help, but they were largely already dealt with.  Then we found some prisoners which we freed.  The prisoners told us there was a 'beast' to fight in a pool outside.  I couldn't wait.  The pool that the giant snake monster lived in was murky and dirty.  I found a potion of water walking in my back pack and wandered out onto the skummy surface of the pool.  We could see the large form moving aroung under me and KS who was skimming the surface of the water with his wings and fingertips trying to bait the snake.  Finally we threw a spare body into the water between KS and I and the snake broke the surface and bit me...Not a huge bite, and I watched as the poison bubbled out of the wound and was washed away by the wave the monster broke over me.  With KS behind it to help distract it, and Arendel's spell making my hammer spin much faster, I landed three resounding blows to the hideous beast, and watched as it splashed back into the pool never to surface again.  Then Ace summoned a water elemental to swim around and bring us all the shiny stuff on the bottom...it was pretty cool.

Part of me wishes I could swim down and gain some kind of memento from the beast, but I think like the old gardener who lived near our farm used to say...

'Little Max...when I was growing up in Latin Shoanti, before I came North to your land for work and opportunity...sometimes just walking on water is enough.'  I think his name was Hay Zeus..powerful name, great gardener.


----------



## Lwaxy

Peteinmaine said:


> 'Little Max...when I was growing up in Latin Shoanti, before I came North to your land for work and opportunity...sometimes just walking on water is enough.'  I think his name was Hay Zeus..powerful name, great gardener.




 I'm falling off the chair here.


----------



## Abciximab

*Session 26.​*
Lamashan the 17th (Cont).

We have decided to break off exploration and return to camp after our midday rest. I have spent our downtime studying and scribing some new spells from the captured spell book. We were greeted by Amivor who has declared tomorrow an official day of rest and recuperation for all the Pathfinder Camp.

----------​
Lamashan the 18th.

It was a grand day of celebration and feasts for almost everyone, celebrating our successes in Saventh-Yhi thus far. I have spent the day studying and scribing, however. It shall take some time to get all these spells into my own books.

At the end of the day Amivor covered some of the new discoveries made by the Pathfinder’s research.

From tablets discovered in the Military District (Spear of Righteous Anger): 


_"Savith then cleaved the snake-god's head from its vile body in the very heart of his own Temple, and flung the Abomination into a pool of living fire.  Mortally wounded, The Golden Hero was brought by her surviving generals to the surface, where she succumbed to the Snake Emperor's vile Threefold Poison.

Thus and then this great city of Saventh-Yhi was founded, as a tribute to the great Hero of our People, and in memory of her Heroic Sacrifice that we may live free from the Yoke today."_


From frescoes and friezes in the Mercantile District (Spear of Wealth):


_"And the Founders see it fit to ensconce the city in protective magics, should ever the fate of Her People fall to the wrath of the jungle.  Enchantments meant to stave off the creeping jungle, preserve the buildings herein, and keep its location anonymous are protections against the Vipers as much as Nature itself.  Thus the print of Mankind is placed in the jungles.  Yet many protest the absence of the Spear of Rest from these magics; certainly a foible to estimate the population's ability to rebuild its own dwellings under such minimal enchantment."_


He also noted the presence (and locations) of the Red Mantis Assassins, the Aspis Consortium and a group of Pirates from the Shackles(!?). No sign of the Sargaven Government yet. The spear on the central isle has been identified as the Spear of Honest Pride.


----------​
Lamashan the 19th. 

Now, it’s back to business as usual. We have returned to the central Isle to continue our exploration. Amivor has voiced the possibility of moving our camp to the central isle once it is cleared. Ace has voiced the opinion (to our little group only) that this location would probably increase the likelihood of conflict with the other groups exploring Saventh-Yhi. We agreed this seems likely as they probably want to explore every district as we intend, though we did not share this opinion with Amivor.

We noted more carvings representing the Rakshasa and have deciphered what we believe to be his name, “Akarundo”.

We also encountered many more of the primitive Serpent-Folk. The encounter started outside a row of buildings and continued on into the basement of the largest building. There (along with a bunch of Serpent-Folk) were a number of captured humans. Once the Serpent-Folk were defeated we spoke to the Humans and they claimed to be followers of one they call “The Divine Serpent” and that their camp is to the South. They all bear serpent tattoos on some part of their anatomy and tell us their goddess walks among them. We are not sure what to make of this though there is most certainly a rivalry between them and the Serpent-Folk. 

They also informed us of their great fear of a massive aquatic serpent that lives in the central pool on this island. We set the tribesmen free and went to investigate. Max (with the assistance of a Water Walking potion we’ve had since the Shiv) and Kay’Es (flying) began to explore, making sure to disturb the surface of the pool hoping to draw the serpent up. It wasn’t until we threw the bloodied corpse of one of the Serpent-Folk into the water that the creature decided to put in an appearance. 

At first we thought it might be two creatures, but further observation proved it was a serpentine creature with two heads, one at each end of its body. An Amphisbaena, I believe they are called. Given ample time to prepare for the encounter, along with Ace casting Slow on our opponent when it surfaced and my casting Haste on Max, the serpent stood little chance. Max was a little disappointed that recovery of a suitable trophy was too troublesome to consider. We were able to recover a fair amount of treasure from the bottom of the pool, so that raised his spirits a bit. We shall now take a short rest and move on.


----------



## Abciximab

End of Session 26.​
Running a little late with the end of session wrap due to family responsibilities. 

Thanks for reading and the comments Lwaxy. I think you’re actually our second poster from Germany (a country where I was lucky enough to spend 2.5 years way back when and hope to visit again someday), unless the other poster was from Berlin New Hampshire… 

I don’t think it comes across in the journal, but everyone in our group has a pretty good sense of humor and every game is full of laughs. Peteinmaine does a good job at the table role playing Max’s low Intelligence, which is always good for more than a few laughs.

Nothing but straight exploration and we had a late start. These factors make for a short update. We had a full house with a guest player running the Ranger (or at least A Ranger).  

I’m not sure what to make of the prisoners information. We don’t have the ability to detect evil, but the fact that they worship a “serpent” makes me a little nervous. It sounds like a Serpent-Folk encounter is in our future (no surprise there). I think I recall the pronoun “she” was used, so perhaps “she” will be friendly (or at least not hostile)? That would be a surprise. We’ll see if the release of a few of her worshippers will grant us any favor. 

Next week: Hopefully we’ll clear the island and possibly move camp.


----------



## Lwaxy

Yeah it comes across just fine. I imagine Max as always looking around for a trophy, too.. well, you never know what could be made into a trophy with a little help, anyway


----------



## Peteinmaine

*More like it*

So after killing the big double ended pond snake we explored some more.  I was telling Arendel how much I liked walking on water, and he gave me a ring out of my backpack so now I can do it all the time!
We fought more of those snake guys and a Crocodile man thing that had some pretty rugged spells.  He apparently had the Chief of the other guys we saved in a cage.  We freed the chief and he invited us to his village to celebrate.  I've been in the jungle for a while and hope to have fun at the afterparty...
The chief was telling about the city and he mentioned an evil monster in the lake, I volunteered to pull some canoes across the lake, hoping to meet the lake monster, and wasn't disappointed.  Almost to the other side in slapped Arendel, Ace, and Teraz's canoe into the air and they all fell in the water.  thankfully we were all able to get a shot or two in on it and thoroughly put it down.
Im secretly hoping something else tries to eat me...after last time I keep my flask of Black adder poison in a handy belt pouch and the next time I get swallowed I'm emptying it into whatever eats me's gullet...I can't wait!  It's gonna be AWESOME!!!!
PS I dragged the famous lake monster to shore and am TOTALLY keeping it's head!!!!


----------



## Peteinmaine

*killing Zombies*

I had a handful of Zombies from the frog face guy come at me...I managed to drop 3 out of 5 as they ran up to me, but I left the dreaded 7 10 split...very frustrating to try to pick up


----------



## Abciximab

*Session 27.​*
Lamashan the 19th (Cont).

Our exploration of the center isle continued as we looped along the southern peninsula hoping to finish our sweep of the region. We approached a high domed building from which the horrid stench of rotted meat emanated. Within was a small arena of horrors. Death and decay filled the center of the arena and we were greeted by Akarundo the Rakshasa and his Serpent-Folk minions. Also within was another of the human tribesman, locked in a cage. It was hard to be absolutely sure, but he appeared to be unconscious, not dead. Akarundo let it be known that he was aware we had released his other prisoners and that he was not too pleased with us.

Knowing we faced one of our greatest challenges, I immediately cast Haste upon my companions as combat commenced. It was a tough battle as spells from both sides flew about the room, but in the end we were victorious. 

After gathering what loot we could find, we were all healed by the radiant burst of Taraz’s prayers, including the prisoner. As we returned the prisoner’s elaborate headdress to him, he told us his name was Osond and that he was the chieftain of the Tribe of the Sacred Serpent. He then asked us to which tribe we belonged. While Max and Ka’Azbu responded with their individual clan names, I explained to him that we had come together and basically formed our own mini-tribe. Much like any other tribe, we considered ourselves Brothers in Arms. 

He seemed a little surprised at the concept of individuals from many tribes working together and offered to bring us to meet with his tribe to the southwest. He told us we would be received as honored guests for his rescue and that of his fellow tribesmen. He went on to impart to us of the circumstances surrounding their capture, which Max found a little confusing. Osond mentioned they were ambushed while foraging for food. It was at this point that Max leaned over and, in a whispered voice, asked me why they would send their warriors out to gather berries. Perhaps Osond had meant “hunting”, but it was rather odd, as Max has always explained that foraging was a job for the weak or infirm in his clan. The warriors hunted. I suppose it’s possible it was a translation issue, as Osond was speaking in Polyglot.

Osond told us the tribe had canoes hidden along the southwestern shore of the isle. As we made our way there, he told us some of what he knew of the region. He mentioned a tribe of Boggards living to the south (east of his tribe) in a swampy region of the city and a tribe of Troglodytes living even farther to the east of his village. Both were currently considered hostile to his tribe, though tensions had recently eased to some extent. The region directly east of the central isle had been reclaimed by the jungle, for the most part and contained many carnivorous plants.  He also mentioned the central lake, which they call Hirilaka, was home to many predators like mega-piranha, Gray Nisps (part piranha, part man) and a great evil spirit they called Mokele-M’Bebe. 

As we approached the western edge of the isle, we saw a high-roofed plaza with numerous columns upon which there were many Azlanti runes. Some of the columns appeared to have been cleaned recently. Upon entering the plaza, we saw a number of Zombies milling about and, toward the back, was a Boggard examining the columns. He was dressed in the manner of a medicine man or witch doctor. Osond warned us he should be considered hostile, but we attempted to parley anyway. The foolish creature spurned our goodwill and attacked. His pitiful Zombie minions could not save him.

Studying the columns, I saw they described ancient laws and gave examples of punishments handed down from Saventh-Yhi’s ancient legal system. I got the impression that they were pretty even handed in their judgments. The rich and powerful criminals received the same punishments as the poor criminals that had little influence. 

After gathering all the interesting objects we could find from the area, we moved on to find Osond’s hidden canoes. As we started across the lake in two canoes, Osond continued to tell us stories of the region. He was just telling us of a Vampire that hunts creatures in the southern part of the city when Mokele-M’Bebe decided put in an appearance, tipping over the canoe containing Ace, Taraz and myself. Max quickly ran over (using a ring of Water Walking we had found earlier) to keep the creature at bay while we floundered in the water attempting to get our bearings. At this point, Max’s dog decided to jump out of the other canoe and swim for shore for some reason. Max insists he was going for help, I remain unconvinced. 

“Bark, Bark!” Translation – _“Osond and his new allies are being attacked by Mokele-M’bebe on lake Hirilaka!”_

I seriously doubt it.

In any event, we were able to pull ourselves together. Ace, Taraz and I even managed cast spells while treading water. Though my Overland Flight had already worn off, I had kept a Fly spell on hand just in case and was thus able fly out of the water and rain magical fire down upon the creature. I feel Osond was quite impressed with our defeat of this “Evil Spirit” which, in truth, was really just an aquatic dinosaur of some type. 

We have just arrived at the shore and the tribe of the Sacred Serpent has started lighting fires and torches to start a feast in our honor (at least I hope that is what they are doing). Osond has told us he will meet with the Radiant Muse in the morning. I suspect tomorrow will be a rather interesting day and I hope to meet this… individual. I must remember to perform a Sending to Amivor in the morning to apprise him of our situation.


----------



## Lwaxy

Well if Max named the dog Lassie it might have worked...


----------



## Abciximab

End of Session 27.​
Yeah, Max’s dog is no Lassie. If you try to say ““Osond and his new allies are being attacked by Mokele-M’bebe on lake Hirilaka!” in a fast, panting, “I’m a dog” kind of voice, you might get some idea of how funny that phrase was when DM Soanso said it.

We were VERY lucky with the Rakshasa. I knew it had Serious SR and DR as I had just run a Rakshasa as a GM in another game. Taraz _just_ made the roll to overcome SR and Max does so much damage, subtracting 15 really isn’t that big a deal. I tried to use buffs to make a difference and had to Dispel a Suggestion on Max. The one time I threw out an offensive spell that didn’t allow SR (Geyser), it didn’t work and messed up Max’s Flank (Which he needs to take advantage of his Rogue levels). 

Ace was summoning some crazy sh… uh, s… stuff. During our pregame chatter he always laughs evilly over his latest summoning capabilities. “Do you have a Xill mini? Say… What happens if a summoned creature implants eggs in a helpless enemy? Do the eggs disappear at the end of the summoning?”

Not sure what to make of the Boggard and his Zombie minions. We pretty much blew through that encounter. I failed to figure out what he was doing. Studying columns with ancient laws and verdicts? Perhaps it’s like watching “Law and Order” to him.

We’ll begin next session with the Tribe of the Sacred Serpent and see if they will throw us a party or cook us (or both). I’m eager to meet with the Radiant Muse. I’m assuming Serpent-Folk and Trouble will be the words of the day. Hopefully we won’t have to take on the whole tribe. I also hope Max and I will level after next session.


----------



## Abciximab

*Session 28.*​
Lamashan the 19th (Cont).

Just after the festivities started, Osond returned to tell us that the Radiant Muse wanted to meet with us right away. We climbed the district ziggurat, topped with the Spear of Eager Striving. With what we have seen so far, it appears this district is dedicated to the arts.

Also at the top of the ziggurat was the Radiant Muse herself, a Lillend (an extraplanar creature with the torso of a beautiful woman on top and the coils of a serpent below). It would seem Lillends were not that uncommon in ancient Saventh-Yhi, as they acted as muses for many of the artisans of the district. Obviously smitten with her beauty, Max leaned in and asked me a whispered question that I shall not note for posterity. My answer was, “you really don’t want to find out.” Max accepted this with a nod.

The Radiant Muse told us we were welcome to stay for just one night unless we could demonstrate any meaningful artistic talents. I immediately started to panic as two of our group volunteered to demonstrate their “artistic ability.”

My fears were confirmed as Ace stepped forward and opened with, “Your large breasts remind me of an amusing story I once heard in a Tavern…” I shall not relate the rest of the vulgar story here, suffice to say we were all left speechless at its, I hesitate to say, “climax”.

I was only slightly less panicked when Taraz stepped forward. He began to relate portions of the holy script of Sarenrae, some of which can be quite beautiful and moving. Unfortunately he chose passages related to the structure of the religious hierarchy and layout of the temples. “…And all the Temples of The Dawnflower shall be set with Windows Facing to the East and Windows Facing to the West so that the Divine Everlight shall fall upon the Altar at the Dawn and Eve of each day.” 

I don’t think I blinked or breathed through the entire fiasco. Thankfully the Radiant Muse was not angered by our uncouth display, even going so far as thanking us for our “performances” (and believe me when I say, you could hear the quotes around the word “performances”). She then mentioned that perhaps our skills might lie in other disciplines. 

It was at this point where my horror arose once more as Max stepped forward. “You got anything that needs killin’?” 

I thanked the gods.

She told us more of the bestial vampire that had been preying upon the people of her village. Osond had already mentioned this creature in passing, but she went into greater detail. It seems this creature is more animal-like than most vampires and calls it a Vrykolakas, a Feral Vampire. She told us it looks vaguely humanoid, with leathery brown skin, hunched shoulders, crooked legs, and a long, bony neck ending in an almost ape-like head. Apparently the trouble started a few weeks ago and attacks happen every three or four nights. She told us the creature lives to the east, perhaps in the Boggard’s territory. She noted that if we could solve this problem for her, we would be welcome to explore this district.

At this point, we returned to the feast and then rested for the night in an offered hut. We rested until dawn.

----------​
Lamashan the 20th.

I used a Sending spell to inform Amivor of our situation. He replied that they were relocating camp to the central isle and would soon send scouts to meet us lakeside, near the village. 

Looking at our map, we noted a building in the middle of a lake to the southeast. We thought that a good place to start and borrowed a couple of canoes. It was not too much trouble porting them to the lakeside. We encountered a patrol of Boggards who were, once again, unwilling to parlay. 

Lakeside, we noted a green glow coming from the entrance to the top level of the flooded ziggurat. The paddle out was uneventful. Once there, we climbed to the top as that appeared to be the only entrance. Within the small structure was a green, glowing bottle filled with mist. Within the mist from time to time I saw a demonic looking face. As I was inspecting it, a voice from the bottle said, “I know all within Saventh-Yhi! Ask and I shall answer!” 

Somewhat taken aback, I started with the obvious. “Who are you?” 

“I am Tentagard! I am the voice within! Filled with the knowledge of all! You there! Mighty Shoanti Warrior! Have you a question?”

Max, having noted on the way over that much of the surrounding neighborhood had sunk into the quagmire asked, “What happened here?” It was at this point the bottle shattered and a great Hezrou Demon stood before us. I quickly retreated and cast Haste. 

The creature pointed at Max and bellowed, “I have always wanted to fight one such as you.” Well, I assume he meant he had had enough of life on this plane and wished to return home, because even shifting to gaseous form did not save the creature from our wrath.

We searched the area and, finding little, moved on toward this districts Spear. Even from a distance we could see a thatch hut atop the ziggurat next to the spear. As we got closer, we determined that this was probably a farming district and the spear was the Spear of Abundance. 

Climbing to the top of the ziggurat we were surprised by a terrifying croak. It would seem this was the lair of the Boggard chief and his retinue. Max confronted the chief in single combat while we held off the mooks. Though the chief actually put in a good showing, after less than twenty seconds he had cast aside his falchion and fell to his knees in surrender, as did his tribesmen. Though Max had been enjoying the fight, since the chief was one of the most able opponents he had recently faced, he accepted their surrender as any honorable warrior would.

As none of us spoke their language, Ace summoned a couple of Hound Archons so they could use their Truespeech to translate for us. Through them, the chief, called Garluu, told us of the tribe’s troubles and woes. It all started with the appearance of the Vampiric Beast a few weeks ago and had now been compounded with the disappearance of their Oracle, who had been keeping the creature at bay. Yes… Ahem. I nonchalantly drifted to the back of our group to hide my recently acquired magical cloak.

Through the Archons, we were able to broker a personal peace with the Boggard tribe and even extend that to the Tribe of the Sacred Serpent. The Boggards also mentioned their Great, Green God who lives in the lake to the south (we had somehow avoided confronting him). We are considering going back to see this creature, but are hesitant to jeopardize the peace we have negotiated. We did warn them of others exploring the area that might not be as merciful. We showed them the symbol of the Pathfinders so they would be able to recognize their new allies.

Garluu offered to have his warriors escort us to the lair of the Vampiric Beast and we accepted. They took us back to the west, to a tower where we would find the creature. We entered the Beast’s home, which was filled with the bones of its victims and quickly put an end to its reign of terror. 

At this point it was getting late, so we returned to the Tribe of the Sacred Serpent and the Radiant Muse. We told them of the peace offering from the Tribe of the Green God which they accepted and seemed generally pleased about. They felt the end of conflict might lead to a period of growth and prosperity within the region. With the death of the Vampire, the Radiant Muse informed us we had earned free passage within the district and could come and go as we pleased.

That evening, we met with the Pathfinder scouts along the shore and traded reports. The move was complete and the Pathfinders were now in control of the central isle, with access from two of the four bridges. We learned the Sargaven government had finally arrived and that the Pirates had been having difficulties with disease ravaging their camp. We all assume it is some mix of syphilis and scurvy.


----------



## Abciximab

End of Session 28.​
The days are getting longer… We finally have the resources to handle enough encounters to run though an entire adventure filled day! 

The radiant muse was a bit of a surprise. Thought for sure it was going to end bad as she would be a Serpent-Folk and we would end up on opposite sides, but instead it seems we have found some allies. Hopefully it stays that way. 

We have absolutely no skill in Perform, I think the Oracle (at +6, due to Charisma) was our best shot, with the Summoner (at +5, all Charisma) coming in a close second. I’m all about Diplomacy, not Performance. Luckily, we didn’t fail so badly that she felt this world would be better off without the riff-raff.

The talking Jar was weird. My thought was that it was a magic item that would only answer a limited number of questions and was trying to get us to waste our questions on pointless stuff. (“Are you _really_ the head of Kwik-E-Mart? Really? You?”, “Thank you Come Again!”) Come to find out, he was released from his imprisonment after answering a certain number of questions, so it was bound to happen. There was no way we were getting out of there without asking at least two questions.

The Boggards are now our allies as well, it would seem. We’ll see if it’s a lasting peace (Is it really better to be feared? I guess we’ll find out.). It appears they’re just hoping we’ll explore quickly and move on. There is a lot of debate over confronting the Green God. Max is always seeking out tough encounters to prove himself. I don’t think it’s worth shattering our already tenuous peace over. Then again, we do need to finish exploring that region…

I don’t think our competition is doing as well as we are, even though we’re the ones clearing the way. I think, with the arrival of the Sargavan Government, all of the groups have now arrived. We all find the Pirates in the Jungle thing really funny, as it just seems so out of place. 

All right then, until next Time! Hopefully, in the next session we can wrap up the two districts we partially explored in this last session.


----------



## Abciximab

*Session 29.​*
Lamashan the 21st. 

We have decided to take some time off for scribing and equipment purchase. We teleported to Kalabuto to see what magical equipment there might be to assist us in our adventures. I know Max and Taraz are interested in protective equipment. I shall spend the next few days scribing so that we can finally sell this spell book we acquired. 

----------​
Lamashan the 22nd. 

My studies are going fairly well, though I was unable to decipher one of the more complex spells in the book. I could study it some more, but I think it is not an important one to know, so I shall waste no more time with it. Both Taraz and Max have found someone to enchant their armor and cloaks. Taraz also hopes to add an acidic effect to his morningstar. 

----------​
Lamashan the 23rd.

Studying and scribing, I’m beginning to think I shall never want to write again.

----------​
Lamashan the 24th.

Finally finished! The mage at the shop where I purchased the bulk of my scribing material was interested in purchasing the spellbook, so we have some extra cash. He also mentioned he had an item that would enhance my intelligence, especially my knowledge of royalty, heraldry and other items in the field of nobility. I used some of the gold from the sale of the spellbook to purchase the Headband and more scribing material. Once we wrapped up our purchases, we Teleported back to the Pathfinder camp on the central isle of Saventh-Yhi.

----------​
Lamashan the 25th.

Back to our exploration of Saventh-Yhi. We figured we would take it easy and explore the Artisan’s District. One of the first things we found was a huge statue of Savith, the heroine the city is named after. Indeed, it depicted her legendary act of decapitating the evil serpent god Ydersius. As we approached we were attacked by swarms of snakes. I cleared them away with a few well placed fireballs, but I find it interesting that we should encounter serpents at the base of a statue honoring a slayer of serpents.

Moving quickly but efficiently through the district, we found little of interest. As we were headed back to the central village, we saw the return of a creature that had escaped us previously. It was the return of Grugonoth, the huge, fiendish ape. He arrived with a couple of large girallons and roared out a challenge to the Radiant Muse. He claimed he was back to reclaim his city and destroy the Tribe of the Sacred Serpent.

Max drank a potion to Enlarge himself while Taraz cast a spell to increase Max’s strength. Once they were ready, I Teleported the three of us into the midst of the melee. Grugonoth roared in anger when he saw us and lashed out at Max. I quickly cast Haste upon our group. Max roared back at Grugonoth’s challenge, and then destroyed him. It may appear I’m oversimplifying what happened, but truthfully, in less than ten seconds Max had lashed out with his hammer multiple times, almost faster than the eye could follow and after just a few strikes, Grugonoth lay dead with his head completely crushed by one of the strikes. We quickly finished off his girallons and the battle was done.

The Radiant muse thanked us for our help and explained that she had been the one who had turned Grugonoth to stone and buried him to the north, which explains his grudge against the Muse and her people. We then rested for the night in her village.

----------​
Lamashan the 26th.

We moved on to the swampy Agricultural District. We found little. We even somehow managed to avoid the Great Green God in the quagmire at the south end of the district. Perhaps the creature does not really exist? We did find a location where sacrifices were left for the creature, but there was no sign of the beast itself. 

Working our way back north to the drier part of the district, we came across a small island that was surrounded by Troglodyte heads mounted on stakes. Within a primitive temple on the isle, we found an effigy of the Great Green God. I believe it is one of the wards that their shaman set against the vampire.

----------​
Lamashan the 27th.

Having wrapped up the Agricultural District, we explored a pair of bridges to the southeast. One of the bridges was quite elaborate and was most likely used as a primary entrance to the city. A large round building located about half-way across was probably used as a barracks in the cities heyday. Indeed it was still used as a barracks of sorts by the Troglodytes that we encountered. They threw beads at us that burst into fireballs. I showed them just how truly deadly magical fire could be.

Farther along, we heard a female voice calling for help from high in a blood soaked nest of vines and branches. As we investigated, a large, parrot-like creature attacked us with its claws and incredibly sharp beak. I believe the creature is called a Camulatz, a creature that has been known to behead a man with a single strike of its vorpal beak. I quickly cast one of my most potent spells, stealing the breath from the creature. Once it fell to the ground unconscious, Max quickly finished the job.


----------



## Abciximab

End of Session 29.​
The Heroes are:

Arendel Whisperson – Human Fire Elemental Wizard 10 (Abciximab) 
Max “Little” Hammer – Human Fighter/Rogue 6/4 (Peteinmaine) 
Acemodius and Kay Es – Tiefling Summoner 9 and his Eidolon (Mundinironhand)
Taraz – Aasimar Oracle of Life 9 (Adam B.)
Ka’Azbu – Human Mwangi Ranger 8 (David)

First, to explain the pictures: The first one is Max, Taraz and Arendel (Max is Yellowish w/ Large red base (because he was Enlarged at the time), Taraz is next to him and Arendel is flying nearby) along with the Radiant Muse (Large Winged Figure) and Chief Osond (Medium Paper Figure). We are confronting two Girallons and Gruganoth (Huge Paper Figure). This was the last image of Gruganoth before he was obliterated by Max.

The second pic is a silly doodle that Peteinmaine made while we were confronting the Boggards in session 28, which only those born before 1980 will probably understand (you see, there was this video game called Frogger…). I thought it was funny so I snapped a pic before it was erased for the start of the new session.

We were a little short handed, no Ace and no Ka’Azbu, but we were able to make do with a Fighter/Rogue, Wizard and Oracle. We had time for a little shopping before we got into it. Arendel wanted to get the scribing over and done with and finally sell off the captured spellbook. I managed to roll a 1 on scribing Mage’s Lucubration. Oh well, no great loss.

The encounter with Grugonoth was cool. I was just thinking the week before that the GM had forgotten about him and we were in the clear. Then he shows up almost first thing, immediately provokes from Max and then sucks up a full attack from an Enlarged, Bull’s Strength enhanced, Hasted Max. 2 Hits and 1 Crit later, Grugonoth collapses from the 159 hit points of damage (not counting the AoO) at the end of the first round. Then, Max full attacks one of the Girallons and, after 2 Hits and 1 Crit, scores exactly 159 hit points of damage again! 

The rest of the session was exploring and minor encounters, right up until the end when we encountered the Camulatz. What a weird name for a weird creature. I believe it had thrown its voice (the female cry for “help, help!”) in an attempt to distract us, then flew out and attacked. I decided to break out the big guns and it failed its save vs Suffocation, collapsing to the ground. Turns out, it was just in time, as he was beak to face with Arendel and the GM told us afterwards the Camulatz has a Vorpal Beak! Whew. That was close.


----------



## Peteinmaine

*Distracted*

We have really settled into this big old city.  Sadly my name is beginning to proceed me among the locals and we have made a lot of 'friends' lately.  Just when I thought we weren't going to be challenged much more in the city...the giant flying demonic gorilla came back!!!  I drank potions I was so excited to slay him!  Arendel blinkied us up to the top of the pyramid and I got ready for a fight, the big gorilla got close enough for me to clip him with my hammer, he attacked me pretty good, then it was my turn, with Arendel making everyone else go slow I attacked him like crazy!  Got two good whacks and a killer blow.  The big Gorilla was dead in the first few seconds of our fight.  I turned my disappointment on one of his minions crushing it instantly as well.

We rested up a bit and explored some more, slept in the second worst inn I've ever stayed in...The next day this giant crazy bird with blood all it attacked us...Arendel sucked the air right out of it's stupid cracker wanting mouth...(don't tell anyone birds freak me out...in the morning...making all that noise...right outside your window....it's like they know you're sleeping...and won't let you....like they KNOW you're sleeping....how do they know.....)


----------



## Abciximab

*Session 30.​*
Lamashan the 27th (Cont).

This definitely seems like the Temple District. We have passed temples to Groetus and Desna. We also encountered a few more Troglodytes, including a couple of Shaman. It seems Max is overly sensitive to the stench of these creatures as he seems sickened by it every time we encounter them. 

At one point we heard the sound of digging coming from a temple of Achaekek. Apparently the ancient Azlanti worshiped him as a god of monsters and disasters. Max entered the building and managed to get right up behind the individuals, even looking over their shoulders to see what they might be digging up. It wasn’t until he asked what they were doing that they turned and instantly drew out their saw-toothed sabers. More Red Mantis. 

Though Max was momentarily taken aback by their sudden hostility, he is always ready for a fight. As the melee started, more of them appeared on the rooftops across the street. Faced with no other alternatives, we decimated our opponents. 

A thorough search of the area, both above ground and below (with the aid of a summoned Earth Elemental) we were unable to find anything they might have been looking for. We moved on, headed for the District Spear.

At the spear we were greeted by more Troglodyte Warriors, a number of Shamans and an individual who was probably their Chieftain. Our attempts at diplomacy were rebuffed as the Chief summoned a huge Praying Mantis and ordered our deaths. Max, though once again sickened by the stench of the Trogs, charged up the steps to get to the spell-slinging chief as quickly as possible, while one of the Shamans attempted to magically Silence me.

Ace worked on battlefield control with a Wall of Fire and a mass of writhing Black Tentacles, while Ka’Azbu fired arrows into the melee and Taraz sent Searing rays of Light at the Trog Warriors. With the others doing what they do best and me raining magical fire down upon our enemies, we quickly won out against them. 

We soon determined this was the Spear of Fertility and that it had been crudely altered since its original construction to act as a monument to Achaekek. Among the Troglodyte’s belongings we found a great Weapon dedicated to Evil, The Mantis Blade. We suspect it is a “Living Blade”, a sentient minor artifact dedicated to the god Achaekek. We have wrapped it up and stowed it safely away. We shall talk to the Pathfinders about the blade and research possible ways to destroy it. 

We spent the night at the top of the ziggurat. 

----------​
Lamashan the 28th.

During his shift, Taraz noted strange moaning coming from somewhere east of the spear. In the morning we traveled east to find the source of the disturbance. We located a Temple dedicated to Pharasma. Within the first hall we were greeted by the irate ghostly forms of two Pharasmin Priests. They demanded to know our reason for entering the temple. Without waiting for our reply, they quickly moved to attack. We defeated them quickly, but both Taraz and Max were behaving oddly afterwards. They seemed distrustful and anxious around the rest of our group. It’s hard to be sure, but I believe Kay’Es was behaving oddly as well. 

Taraz removed a scroll from his collection and read a powerful Prayer of Greater Restoration, which seemed to remove his Paranoia. We shall see if we can do the same for the others, assuming they will even trust us enough to allow us to attempt the healing prayers.


----------



## Peteinmaine

*I have to be careful*

I think Arendel might be reading my journal entries...I don't think Im mad, but I don't like it.  Also the donkey no longer wants to get drunk with the dog and I, I believe Ace might be turning him away from me with carrots, Ace and his always talking to animals and making them attack and stuff....It's hard to trust him sometimes...This whole city is weird, I can't wait to move on.  All these people fighting and clawing over these ruins, there's not even rooms full of gold like you're supposed to find treasure hunting...stupid pathfinders with their preserving, I should be killing legendary monsters...if there's a giant frog with tentacles that thinks its a big green badass...I should be killing it....what the heck!  I'm really irritable since earlier today...fighting ghosts....what kind of dead people leave their bodies behind...and those god damn stinky lizards!  I almost throw up every time we fight them, I'm gonna kill a whole bunch of those....

-Max...being to suffer from the effects of insanity...


----------



## Abciximab

End of Session 30.​
The pics are pretty straight forward. The 1st is the party as a group, Max out front, his dog is under a flying Arendel, Ka’Azbu just behind the dog, Taraz to the right of the dog, Ace behind Taraz (head MIA behind Arendels base, there just has to be one in every family photo ) and Kay’Es flying above Ace. The others are our encounter atop the ziggurat against the Troglodytes and then against the Temple Ghosts. 

Straightforward encounters in this session. We try to deal with spellcasters first, then the mooks. Ace and Taraz did a good job keeping the riff-raff off us while everyone else piled on the Troglodyte leader and his guards. 

I’m not sure what to make of the Insanity rules, since this is our first run in with that particular mechanic. It seems awfully hard to cure and I would think insanity caused by a creature effect should be subject to Remove Curse or Break Enchantment, but alas, that is not the case. Shouldn’t be too hard to heal I suppose, just a few castings of Restoration. This is assuming that the individuals will let us heal them, of course. We can’t have our front line fighters (Max & Kay’Es) running around refusing to be healed .

We are eager to wrap up this chapter as we will officially be half-way through the AP once we do. We’ve been running ten sessions to each book so far, this is the first to go over ten. Hopefully we’ll wrap it up next session and then we’ll be on to... uh… Well, whatever is next!


----------



## Cromm10k

Abciximab said:


> Thanks for reading and the comments Lwaxy. I think you’re actually our second poster from Germany (a country where I was lucky enough to spend 2.5 years way back when and hope to visit again someday), unless the other poster was from Berlin New Hampshire…




Actually it is Berlin, Germany and not the original placein New Hampshire after which it was named. 

I just caught up on the SH during the last days. I was little bit distracted from the splendid reading by the my daughter's birth in late November.


----------



## Abciximab

*Session 31.​*
Lamashan the 28th (Cont).

We continued to explore the Temple. In the next room we found four large statues of individuals that must have been heads of the church before Saventh-Yhi’s fall into ruin. An altar dedicated to Pharasma stood near the far wall. As Max moved to explore it, two more ghosts appeared. We were able to defeat them, but were unable to determine how to lay them to rest permanently. 

Within a secret door in the altar, we found an ancient Azanti item, a Rod of Well Deserved Rest. This item has a number of uses, both beneficial and, if the wielder is in need of a weapon, harmful.

We moved out to explore the rest of the district. As we entered a large plaza surrounded by ninety foot high stone pillars, we were ambushed by three huge praying mantises. Just as we were getting the situation well in hand, we found ourselves surrounded by Troglodytes and Red Mantis Assassins. It was a well planned ambush, but we were able to quickly adapt and overcome. 

I noticed more strange behavior from Max. He refused to accept a captured javelin from me, even though I know he is constantly on the lookout for more to keep his personal stock of javelins up. I also couldn’t help but notice he seemed to resist, or at least attempt to resist, the healing prayers of Taraz. We shall have to do something about this problem sooner rather than later.

Moving on, we found a tall sculpted boulder, surrounded by golden towers. Azlanti runes marked it as the tomb of Savith, the Heroin of Saventh-Yhi, Slayer of Ydersius. It looked like the only way to the entrance was to fly and it was fairly obvious to me that the whole region was warded by Powerful Magic. We debated a bit, but then decided we weren’t quite prepared for this challenge. We will pass on this information to the Pathfinders and get recommendations from them.

We soon came across a great statehouse surrounded by verdant flora. We heard soft singing coming from behind the estate. We were immediately concerned. Opening the front door, we found the interior to be overgrown with moss and other vegetation. This finding only served to increase my concern. 

While Ace and Taraz moved around the side of the building, Max climbed the wall to the roof, while I flew next to him. In a topiary garden behind the house stood a beautiful green woman singing in a language I was unfamiliar with, though Ace later informed me it was Elven. 

While the others stayed hidden, I flew down to attempt to speak with her. She seemed to be of Fey origin and I was able to converse with her in Sylvan. She told me she had been cursed by an evil wizard and could not leave the grounds. She seemed believable, but I am finding the story hard to accept. As it was getting late, she invited me to spend the night on her estate and I quickly had to explain that I was not alone. She extended the invitation to my comrades as well. 

I was uneasy with the idea of sleeping inside the manor house, so we all bedded down on the flat roof. Before sleep, we were able to convince Max to accept the Restoring prayers of Taraz. Once we were finished, we were three hundred gold worth of silver dust poorer, but Max was back to his old self. Money well spent, I say.

----------​
Lamashan the 29th.

I awoke this morning for my watch only to find out Max is missing. The others tell me that he was not present on their watch, a fact that indicates he has been missing all night! They laughed it off and seemed to think they knew what was going on, though they had no real answers for me. I convinced the others immediate action was necessary and we rushed downstairs to search the house. So great was my concern, that I did not even take the time to prepare my spells for the day.

The entire place seemed empty and we quickly spread out to search for secret doors. It was at this point that my companions started to take the situation more seriously. In our search, we disturbed a huge plant, some strange version of a Venus Flytrap. It said “Feed me” or something to that effect and then attacked. It quickly engulfed me and Ace, capturing us in two separate pods. I was able to use magic to escape, but Ace had no such magics to aid him in his escape. Luckily we were able to defeat the foul plant before it digested him.

We are currently performing a thorough search of the estate with little success. The others are currently tearing up the vegetation on the floor where the huge Venus Flytrap attacked us. Wherever Max is, I hope he is all right. We have journeyed long together and come through so much. I have come to think of all my comrades as brothers and the thought of one of them trapped, perhaps tortured or wounded leaves me

My companions indicate they have found something, I must go.


----------



## Abciximab

End of Session 31.​
Cromm10k


> Actually it is Berlin, Germany and not the original place in New Hampshire after which it was named.
> 
> I just caught up on the SH during the last days. I was little bit distracted from the splendid reading by the my daughter's birth in late November.




Yes, I believe Native Americans named Berlin, New Hampshire about 11,000 years ago after… No, wait… what? 

Congratulations on your little one, my son is a November baby as well.

----------​
I think I’ll try to include pics with every update now (Assuming I can remember to actually pick up the camera during the game). The first is our battle with the last remaining ghostly priest, the second and third offer a little foreshadowing as to where the next session will start.

Ghosts: Hate ‘em. 

Luckily, it turned out to be pretty easy to heal Max’s mind, just cost a little gold. Not sure what to make of the big ambush, except to say the Red Mantis demanded the Saw-Toothed Saber we found. They sure figured it out quick, as we had just captured the saber the night before from the Troglodytes. I suppose you take your chances when you walk around with a minor artifact dedicated to an evil god.

Singing Green Woman + Estate full of Mage Eating Plants = Bad News.

The weird green lady was… well… weird. We haven’t figured out what she is yet. I couldn’t really get a feel for the situation, except the “Cursed by Evil Wizard” thing is way overplayed. Do game designers really think we’re still buying that one?  Is she some kind of weird Fey Medusa that turns her victims into a decorative shrubbery? Perhaps we’ll find out, next time with the Continuing Adventures of the Serpent Skull Adventure Path!


----------



## Cromm10k

Abciximab said:


> End of Session 31.​
> Cromm10k
> 
> 
> Yes, I believe Native Americans named Berlin, New Hampshire about 11,000 years ago after… No, wait… what?
> 
> Congratulations on your little one, my son is a November baby as well.




Thanks!!! November babies FTW!!!


----------



## Abciximab

*Session 32.*​

Lamashan the 29th (Cont).

A trapdoor in the floor led to a mold filled basement where our hostess had Max strapped to a stone table. The room had numerous piles of mold with humanoid body parts sticking out of them. I couldn’t tell if they were being used as fertilizer or “Art”. The green woman stood over Max with a large dagger-like thorn. As we dropped down, Taraz and I were both hit by a lightning bolt from a wand she pulled from the sash at her waist. I countered with a Suffocation spell, dropping her instantly. It was just a bit of mopping up from there, as two Basidironds stepped out of two different large piles of mold. They were quickly dealt with and we released Max from his bonds. We noted that, in death, the woman reverted to her true form, a Green Hag.

Surprisingly, Max was mostly unharmed. I can only assume he was enchanted or unconscious through most of the ordeal as he recalled very little. We found his equipment in one of the moldy piles.

We finally settled down and prepared for the day. We then left the little estate of horrors to continue our exploration of this district. The area seems very residential and the jungle has reclaimed much of the district. It’s as if the protective magics here have failed, or perhaps the district was never warded in the first place. 

On the way to the district spear, we encountered Vegepygmies. Creatures we have not encountered since the Shiv. At the spear of Well Deserved Rest (easily identified, as it is the only one of the seven left) we found the steps covered with Russet Mold. Ace put his Acid Splash spell to good use and cleared the way for us. 

At the top we encountered more Vegepygmies, including one that was probably the chief of the tribe. After their defeat, we gathered what information we could and moved on.

In a long central plaza covered with webs we encountered a Huge Spider. Taraz and Max attempted to navigate the hazards of the area and close with the creature, but I knew I lacked the acrobatic skill necessary to avoid the web strands. Max made it look easy, but Taraz found the going quite difficult. 

Attempting to burn the webs seemed to be the best solution, but the flames released swarms of small spiders from a number of dangling egg sacks. Burning the webs also caused poisonous fumes to fill the area, causing both Max and Taraz to choke. They both appeared to grow a little glassy-eyed from the fumes and, after a few bites from the spider, Max fell unconscious. Ace’s summoned creatures, Taraz’s Searing Light and my Magical Missiles and Fire brought the creature down just in time. Taraz and Max had to be brought out of the webbing by one of Ace’s dexterous minions. 

Using potions and Taraz’s prayers we were able to bring Max back to consciousness. We then made our way back to the Pathfinder camp on the central isle. We were greeted by N’Ketchi, Gelik and Amivor. We told them of our adventures, especially the Tomb of Savith and the Mantis Blade. 

He agreed with our assessment of the tomb, that it is an adventure best saved for another time. The Mantis Blade caused him much anxiety. He felt it should be taken back to Absalom, back to the Pathfinder Grand Lodge for safe keeping. They lacked the ability to Teleport there and I have never been, so he will send it back the hard way: by courier. I do not have high hopes that the blade will make it to its destination.

----------​
Lamashan the 30th. 

After an uneventful night, members of the tribe of the Sacred Serpent arrived in camp. They claimed they had found a member of our tribe in need of help. Apparently she bore a tattoo on her shoulder marking her as a Pathfinder. We quickly readied ourselves and then went with them to their village.

There we found a Half-Elven female. She was filthy and babbling incoherently. We noted the tattoo that identified her as a Pathfinder as Taraz assessed her condition. His diagnosis was quite dire. Her mind had been shattered by a Feeblemind effect. We lacked the powerful magics needed to heal her and she refused to travel with us, so we thought it best to return to the Pathfinder camp to see if they might have a Heal spell on a scroll that we might use. Luckily they did and we quickly returned to the village to cast it upon her. Poor Amivor seems even more troubled by the news of a wayward Pathfinder.

She has obviously been through quite an ordeal, because even with her mind restored it was difficult to make out what had happened to her. She tells us her name is Juliver and she speaks of being “Under the City”. She mentions a prison underground, escaping alone, destroying a magic door, ghoulish serpentfolk, silent serpentfolk hunters, and a general brown-out regarding her escape and her stumbling into the Sacred Serpent's territory. 

We attempted to track her back to where she might have emerged from below. It took us to a general area southeast of the village, but could find no features that would allow access to whatever might lie below the city. It seems we have a bit of a mystery on our hands.


----------



## Abciximab

End of Session 32.​
Photos: 
1 & 2 – Rescuing Max!
3 – Fighting Vegepygmies at the top of the ziggurat.
4 – Fighting a huge spider in a web filled plaza.

So we rescued Max from the very clutches of evil! He had actually gone downstairs to “visit” with the beautiful green woman on his watch (“walked into the dragons den” as Peteinmaine put it). He was grappled and poisoned (not entirely sure about that part) by some type of plant and then taken down to her dungeon of horrors where we found him just in time! The others noted he was gone during their watch (Arendel has last watch, Max had first) but figured he had gone down to visit (correct) and it had gone quite well for him (Incorrect!). Arendel is a little naïve about such things, so the first scenario never would have occurred to him.

I think we’re all growing suspicious of the Pathfinders. One moment they won’t enter a district without us having cleared it and now it appears they are performing their own explorations, under the city, without telling us about it. Slipped their mind, or keeping secrets? I’m leaning toward the latter, as is Ace (though he’s cynical by nature). I won’t comment much on Amivor’s plan for the Mantis Blade other than to say I don’t believe for a moment that he could possibly expect that it will make it to Absalom. 

Waaaaait a minute… I think I’ve just made myself even more suspicious of Amivor’s intentions… This is the same guy who told us not to “go looking for trouble” by attacking the Red Mantis in their camp… Maybe we are misinterpreting the source of his anxiety.

I think we’ve covered the whole city, though It’s not clear if we have wrapped book 3 yet or not… I’ll have to check with GMSoanso.


----------



## Lwaxy

Of course a teleport closer to the PF HQ might have helped a lot


----------



## Abciximab

*Session 33.​*
Lamashan the 31st.

Given recent events, I think we have all grown a little wary of the Pathfinders. Last night we met with Amivor. Coming out of the Tent was Aerys, one of our former companions on the Shiv. She was part of the group from the Shackles that had been exploring Saventh-Yhi. She says they have decided to “pull up anchor” and leave, though she didn’t give us any details. She thanked us for saving her on the Shiv and we went our separate ways.

Amivor had little information for us. It seems that Juliver was not a member of his group but a group associated with a “Rogue Pathfinder” named Eando Kline. Kline was apparently kicked out of the Pathfinders as his “philanthropic ways” got in the way of the much touted Pathfinder objectivity and neutrality. Amivor is somewhat sympathetic to his cause, however. 

Amivor asked us to take a guard shift. We chose last shift so we would be well prepared. Our planning paid off. Early in our shift as we moved to the edge of the central isle, the entire city seemed to awaken at once. Screams, fires and the sounds of combat broke out in all directions at once. We were almost instantly mobbed by horrid, crawling undead with lashing tongues. Taraz tells me they are called Tuyewera. 

Once we defeated this swarm of undead we moved toward the camp where there were more sounds of combat. On the way to the heart of the camp we encountered a swarm of Wights. Once we reached the main camp we confronted Ghasts and a Mummy within Amivor’s tent. 

Once our enemies were defeated, a scout from the Tribe of the Sacred Serpent arrived and told us that similar attacks by an undead hoard had occurred throughout the city. He offered to take us to the building they believed to be the origin of the undead.  

He brought us to an ancient mansion sitting on a small hill in the southernmost section of the Artisan’s District. Within the mansion we fought more Ghasts, Wights and some type of spellcasting, undead Serpentfolk. It would appear this Necromancer was the source of the undead, though it seems unbelievable he could control such a massive hoard. With his defeat, we made our way back to the Pathfinder Camp on the central isle.

----------​
Neth the 1st.

Juliver was finally ready to tell us her story today. She told us more of the story of Eando and his explorations throughout Golarion that has revealed the possibility of the return of the Serpentfolk race en masse. Though we have encountered a few, Eando feels there are many more in hidden places, resting or waiting to return.

Juliver’s story begins with her journey through the Darklands via the Barrier Wall Mountains with ostracized Pathfinder Eando Kline and a few other hand-picked Pathfinders.  They had discovered a city of Serpentfolk under Saventh-Yhi that mirrored one Eando had discovered some time ago beneath Viperwall in Varisia. 

Below Saventh-Yhi, they were discovered and attacked, only Juliver managed to escape. She followed a tunnel upwards and stumbled through a magic portal that was lined with crystals. In hopes of deterring her pursuers, she smashed some of the crystals. She then encountered an undead Serpentfolk she believed was a wizard, who cast a spell on her that disoriented her (A foe I believe we have already defeated, one that did indeed have Feeblemind in his spellbook). She remembers nothing between then and awakening in the Pathfinder camp, healed of her wounds. 

She implored us to help her by retracing her steps to the portal. She offered to lead us to the area where we could enter the vaults under the city. On the way there, we found Jask and a woman from the Sargavan Government being pursued by agents of the Aspis Consortium. Once the enemies were defeated, the two told us the Aspis Consortium had attacked and all but destroyed their camp. 

Needing little excuse to attack one of our most hated foes, we sought out their camp. Their original camp had been abandoned, but we found a new, fortified camp in the southeastern part of the city. Our assault begins now.


----------



## Abciximab

End of Session 33.​


> Of course a teleport closer to the PF HQ might have helped a lot




It may have helped a little. I could have got the sword back to one of the cities in Sargava, but it wouldn’t be any closer to its destination “as a crow flies”. Considering how quickly they found us after we found the sword (found it in the evening, ambushed the following morning) I don’t think shaving a few days off the journey would help.

No pictures! I really have to make the effort to remember the camera.

I’m slightly less suspicious of Amivor, just because the actual circumstances around Juliver’s appearance was misunderstood. I figured if there were Pathfinders in Saventh-Yhi, they must be members of our group. It never occurred to me that a whole other group would find the city independently. Boy, for a lost city, Saventh-Yhi sure had a lot of freakin’ tourists.

I don’t know about the others, but Arendel’s more than happy to kick some Aspis Butt. They’ve been pestering us since we reached the mainland, even bringing innocents into the conflict. Arendel hates them even more than the Red Mantis (At least you know what you get with them, “Assassin” is right in the name of the organization).

We’ve finally reached the beginning of Book 4 and we’ll pick up next time, with the assault on the Aspis Consortium compound!


----------



## Lwaxy

Yeah good point about the teleport. 

You are going through this AP pretty fast, very cool.


----------



## RedTonic

Sounds like you guys are having a pretty good time at it!


----------



## Abciximab

*Session 34.​*
Neth the 1st (Cont).

After casting Dimension Door to enter the compound, our assault on the Aspis Consortium began in earnest.  We spent a round buffing. Haste for everyone, Enlarge Person and Bull’s Strength for Max, then we cleared the guards from what we discovered were massive supply tents. Along a cliff face, wooden portcullis held prisoners from the attack on the Sargavan camp. We noted a few disheveled individuals in Aspis consortium uniforms mixed in among the prisoners. We had learned from Jask that Ivo Haigan, the new leader of the Aspis Consortium in Saventh-Yhi, had earned his position very recently through a rather violent coup. 

As we moved on, toward two low stone buildings, we were ambushed by archers on the grounds and up on the cliffs, but they were cleared out with a few well places Fireballs and a Flamestrike from Taraz. Haigan finally put in an appearance surrounded by more of his loyal archers. He resisted my Suffocation spell for some time as the others dealt with his minions. Just as the spell was about to expire, Haigan finally collapsed, unconscious. 

After stripping him of his weapons and freeing the captives, we healed Haigan back to consciousness. He glared at us through his one good eye. The other looked as though it had been pierced and destroyed in some previous battle. I reminded him of his crimes against the people of the Sargavan encampment as well as his own and told him he faced execution unless he had some unknown reason or excuse that might mitigate his despicable actions. He spat and cursed us. 

We examined him for possible magical influences, insanity and/or disease since his actions seemed a little out of place, even for an agent of the Aspis Consortium (their actions tend to be more clandestine). The violent attack on his own camp seemed especially out of place. The examinations revealed nothing. His execution was quick and as merciful as possible. Once dead, his skull seemed to collapse in on itself as if it were thinned, like the shell of an egg. Green slime leaked from his braincase. We did not know what to make of this, but made sure to burn his remains as a precaution.

General Rotilius, the Sargavan representative we had met so long ago in Eleder, was quite grateful for his rescue and that of his people. 

In addition to a few useful baubles around the camp, we found much of the Aspis Consortium’s research on Saventh-Yhi. I suspect the Pathfinders will find it quite useful. We returned to camp to report to Amivor.

----------​
Neth the 2nd.

Amivor told us that the Pathfinder’s research suggests that there may be several underground vaults located around Saventh-Yhi. He believes Juliver emerged from one such vault. Combining this information with Juliver’s instructions we were able to locate a set of stone doors that marked the entrance to one of these vaults. The very one she had emerged from in her Feebleminded state. 

Upon entering the first chamber, we were immediately ambushed by Kech archers. These hairless ape-like creatures used poison on their weapons in a vain attempt to gain the edge over us. Though it was not particularly helpful for them, it was a tad annoying for us. After the battle, Taraz said a few prayers to counter the poison’s effects.

Following one of the two stone corridors that led from the room, we came across the dead body of a Sabosan, a strange bat-like humanoid. Just around the corner we found a room filled with various useless knickknacks and more Kech. Once they were defeated we performed a thorough search of the room, but found nothing of interest. 

Further on we found a chamber filled with a hoard of Sabosan. They assaulted our ears with their high pitched screams and our bodies with their claws and teeth, but could not prevail. 

One side of the room was blocked with a low wall constructed out of rock salt. It seemed quite an odd finding at the time, but after we clambered over it and moved down the long hall its placement suddenly made sense. There, moving toward us, was a Giant Slug. I attempted to Disintegrate it just after it spat acid at Max, but it was able to resist most of the effect of my spell. I was finally able to defeat it with what has become one of my most deadly spells, Scorching Ray. The three rays burst from my hand, burning the creatures head to ash. It was rather disgusting.

We are now recovering in a small room where there are two halls leading off in opposite directions (one of which we entered through), a door in another and the ruins of a statue, or at least what we had thought was a statue. When we initially arrived and moved toward the door to open it, the statue animated. It was, in fact, a Large Stone Golem. Taraz suffered quite a lot of damage from the construct’s pummeling (perhaps I should have cast Stoneskin on him instead of Max), but remained on the front line with Max. It was quite startling running into the stone guardian, but it was eventually defeated through strength of arms, as magic had little effect upon it.

We are now ready to see what lies beyond the door that might justify the need for such a formidable guardian.


----------



## mundinironhand

*The stone golem*

WHat my good friend,*cough, cough* failed to mention is that Ace (thats my summoner) dropped the golem into a nice deep pit filled with acid.  This did a decent amoutn of damage as well as allowing the rest of the party time to buff and position themselves.


----------



## Abciximab

End of Session 33.​
The PCs are:
Arendel Whisperson – Human Fire Elemental Wizard 11 (Abciximab) 
Max “Little” Hammer – Human Fighter/Rogue 7/4 (Peteinmaine) 
Acemodius and Kay’Es – Tiefling Summoner 10 and his Eidolon (Mundinironhand)
Taraz – Aasimar Oracle of Life 10(Adam B.)
Ka’Azbu – Human Ranger 9 (?) (David)

Lwaxy


> Yeah good point about the teleport.




Oh, don’t get me wrong… If I had thought of that at the table, I probably would have done it. “Something” is usually better than “Nothing”, perhaps a break in the trail would have helped. I just wouldn’t have been surprised if it didn’t, I suspect their connection to the blade is pretty tight.

Lwaxy


> You are going through this AP pretty fast, very cool.



Are we? Hmmm… I suppose this is true when compared to most groups. The only comparison we have for a full length AP was Shackled City which we wrapped in 18 months. We’re looking at about 2 years total for this one, though our gaming time has recently increased from 3 to 4 hours, so that may be subject to revision. I don’t mind taking our time though because…

RedTonic


> Sounds like you guys are having a pretty good time at it!



We definitely are!

Pictures – All pictures are of our encounter with the Giant Slug. The non-standard mini was a hand crafted gift from my daughter for Father’s Day last year. She was thrilled when she heard we used it in an “official” game. My thanks to the author of the module for including this encounter and to GM Soanso for taking and e-mailing the pics, as I forgot to bring my camera down to the game room (Doh!).

The assault on the Aspis Consortium was cool, a real “Storm the Castle” encounter. We never got bogged down in combat so it had a very fluid feel to it. Encounters like this are great because you get to “feel your level” as you mow through the low level mooks. I have no idea what to make of Haigen’s green brain goop. 

Next, we find ourselves in a Dungeon Setting! Into the vault below Saventh-Yhi! A few very strange creatures, hairless apes (Kech), Bat-Folk (Sabosan), a Giant Slug… I was way too excited about the slug encounter. I hoped to Disintegrate it with my first use of that particular spell, but I had to settle for Scorching Ray (I’m pretty sure a Giant Slug’s Fort Save is through the roof). My daughter loves to hear of Arendel’s Adventures and Disintegrating her Giant Slug would have been the icing on the cake.


----------



## Peteinmaine

*Long neglected*

Perhaps Max has had trouble shaking the Paranoia effect...

I think we're done in the upper part of this old city.  The past few days we've fought a lot of Red Mantis, and then found out the Ass pic concerts are trying to take over the city...they moved around a bit, but we found them and killed them, they weren't really that tough...
Now we are leaving the city part and going into some kind of under the city storage area.  There were more monkeys...and some bat thingies...and a huge slug, and a statue guy.  It's almost like a circus, but without a mime.  The past few days haven't had any really big tests....although I think Taraz took the brunt of the rock guys' punches...We couldn't let Teraz get hurt he fixes all the scrapes...It was cool to have Tuirass in there fighting with us though, he must get bored healing us, and then there's that spell thing that he does...I don't know, I hope we get to fight something really huge soon....I didn't bother taking a piece of the statue...rock collections are heavy.

-Max


----------



## Abciximab

*Session 35.*​
Neth the 2nd (Cont).

Within the next room were the remains of an ancient, ruined, humanoid shaped column with its feet on the floor and hands on the ceiling. Everything in between had crumbled to the floor in ruin. The west wall was painted with a mural representing what the valley of Saventh-Yhi must have looked like before the city was built. The mural on the south wall showed a detailed overhead map of Saventh-Yhi, while the mural on the east wall was painted with a representation of the very room we were standing in, before its fall to ruin. 

While Max was inspecting the “Room” wall I chose to inspect the “Map” wall. Most of what I saw was known to us, but my careful examination revealed a few points we were unaware of. Just as I was about to point them out to my companions, the room was filled with flames. We all survived, though some of us were more scorched than others. 

Max indicated he had found a door of sorts surrounded by runes and that the fire was the result of a trap laid upon the portal. I noted the runes represented the Seven Virtues of the ancient Azlanti. Beside each was a small indentation. Within the indentation and scattered about the floor near the portal were the shattered remains of a number of crystals. These clues indicate this must be the portal Juliver had escaped through. The crystals shall have to be replaced if we hope to reactivate the magical portal.

Returning to the map, I pointed out seven locations, one of which coincided with the vault we were currently exploring. I suggested that each of these probably represents a hidden vault. Max pointed out that, not only was each vault near one of the cities seven spears, but each vault was about the same distance from their respective spears. I suspect each vault probably represents one of the seven virtues, as did the spears.

Finding nothing else within the room, we returned to exploring the rest of the vault. The most interesting find was a room where the ceiling had collapsed, leaving the room open to the jungle above. There was little else of note. 

As we made our way back to the Pathfinder camp, we discussed our plans. First, we would take a couple days off so that I could re-enchant my wand (Max still chuckles at this, I remain oblivious to the joke). Second, we shall explore the vaults starting with the southernmost vault that sits within the swamp of the Boggards, where Kermit, their Great Green God, lives.

----------​
Neth the 3rd.

Amivor agrees with our assessment of the map and our plan to explore the vaults. My companions are purchasing and ordering equipment. The enchantment of my wand is going well.

----------​
Neth the 4th.

My wand is fully enchanted to cast forth five Magic Missiles. We are ready to start exploring once again.

----------​
Neth the 5th.

Sure enough, on our approach to the vault we encountered the Mighty Kermit, the Great Green God. Most within the group were thrilled to finally confront the beast (oddly enough, I think Ace was more excited than Max, though I suspect it was for all the wrong reasons). I have a few lingering reservations, as I wonder what the ramifications will be for our tenuous truce with the Boggards. I think Ace hopes to take the place of the Great Green God and have the Boggards worship him. I suspect he’s in for a bit of a disappointment. 

After a few hours mucking about (quite literally), we finally found a sinkhole about where we believed the vault to be. Unsurprisingly, the chambers below had all flooded and were infested with swarms of Megapiranha and Grey Nisps. We explored the surface of the flooded caves using flight and Max’s ring of Water Walking. 

Something within the chamber caused Max and Ka’Azbu to become Paranoid. This led to a few problems, especially when some of Ace’s summoned creatures inadvertently harmed Max and Ka’Azbu while we were fighting off a large swarm of Megapiranha. In retaliation, Max hurled a javelin at Ace and I feared the party hostilities would get out of hand. Luckily, Ace’s next summoning was a creature that could heal some of the damage. Once hostilities had ended, a few prayers from Taraz restored the minds of Max and Ka’Azbu. 

The caverns ended at the central lake. Since we had found little, Taraz cast Water Breathing on us all and we reversed our path, exploring beneath the water this time. Within a large central chamber where we had faced the bulk of the Gray Nisps, we found three blue crystal stones, each bearing the rune of Abundance. I think these may be spare crystals for the magical portal in the first vault. If the other vaults hold similar findings we may be able to reopen the portal. 

----------​
Neth the 6th.

We decided to explore the vault on the central isle as it was the closest. Passing through a ruined gate, we entered chambers filled with black mud. Max was once more showing the telltale signs of Paranoia. This is getting quite frustrating. We shall have to stock up on more silver dust. Most of us were able to walk upon, or fly over the mud so as not to be hindered by it. This proved quite advantageous, as it was quickly discovered that certain areas within the vault were actually quicksand.

In the first room we were attacked by another Huge Flytrap. With all of us present to confront it, it was quickly defeated. Continuing on, we ran into a few Mud Mephits and then, in a larger chamber, we encountered more Mud Mephits led by a large mud creature calling himself Khalid Shah. He seemed enraged by the fact that most of us were not mired in the muck that fills this place. I would guess he had the ability to manipulate the mud in some way to attack or hinder his foes. He did not live long enough for us to substantiate this theory.


----------



## Abciximab

End of Session 35.​
Insanity is driving us crazy! 

No, really… If a few of us go crazy every time we set foot in one of these places… well, we definitely need to stock up on more silver dust. Remembering how the insanity rules work makes you crazy by themselves. 

Healer: “So you want to fail the first save so we can help you, but if you succeed on the first save, then we want you to fail the second so as to gain the full benefit of the spell.” 

Crazy Person: “Um… What?”

Yeah, the labels on those two quotes may seem misleading.

We seem to be moving through the vaults pretty quickly. Three out of seven, but we have found only 1 set of stones out of seven. We aren’t quite finished with the third, but it still seems we’re one stone short of where we should be. We do need to return to that first vault to activate the portal, so we can explore it again if an extra stone doesn’t turn up.

Short post today as I have to turn my attention to prepping for Free RPG Day at my FLGS! Hope to see you there! (At least in spirit since your FLGS is probably not the same as mine)


----------



## Abciximab

*Session 36.​*
Neth the 6th (Cont).

Max posed an interesting question when he wondered aloud what this place was before it filled with mud and quicksand. To answer that question Ace summoned an earth elemental to explore the region below. It returned with a Handy Haversack filled with treasure, three crystal stones etched with Azlanti runes, a book and a skull. We were quite pleased to find yet another set of the crystals needed to activate the portal. Ace quickly dismissed the Earth Elemental once it started to use the skull as a hand puppet. Quite odd.

The book was the laboratory journal of one Urschlar Vohkavi, the (former) High Priest of the Azlant City of Saventh-Yhi. I suspect the book must be at least 10,000 years old, but it is remarkably well preserved. It is bound in black leather (Black Dragon Hide it would seem) and written in an ancient form of Azlant which makes reading it rather cumbersome, even for one as fluent in Azlant as I am. 

His writings give a little insight into the man. He seems a little eccentric. He obviously considered himself a genius (perhaps) and a prophet (see below). He was haunted by a feeling of impending disaster and in his final days was working to “save Saventh-Yhi from certain doom”. Though it would appear he is dead on in the prophecy department, it is quite apparent that his efforts to save his beloved city were unsuccessful. 

His final entries speak of an attempt to meet the goddess Pharasma in her Boneyard to address his fears. The Lady of the Graves did not meet with him though. He wrote of wandering aimlessly among the Sepulchers of the Graveyard of Souls and finding a black flower growing from an exposed rib cage revealed by the light of the death moon Groteus.

He expounds upon the effects of the spores of the flower, stating that they grant heightened visions, clearer prophecies and the need for powerful magic to remove their effects. Personally, I suspect they cause a heightened sense of paranoia. At least now we know the origins of these black spores we keep encountering, even if there is little we can do to keep them from affecting us. He also writes of the Argental Font, a gift from the gods with miraculous waters that would be a “beneficial remedy much sought after in the coming months”.

As there was too much information within the thick tome to decipher at that moment, we chose to move on. Lo and behold, there in the next room was a fountain flowing with silvery water, surely the Argental Font. As Max stepped in, a huge Mud Elemental arose before us. Max took quite a pummeling from the creatures fists, but he did give back at least as good as he got. It took me two tries, but I finally was able to disintegrate the creature to fine ash. 

Stepping up to the fountain I was able to determine it was indeed magical and ascertain its properties. When Max drank from the waters it confirmed my findings, he was healed in body and mind. Unfortunately, it appears the waters cannot be removed from the fountain without losing their properties and a subject can only benefit from the fountains healing waters once a month. We will now return to camp to rest.

----------​
Neth the 7th.

Our objective today was to find the vault within the Temple District. After a few hours of exploring, we found a stone door in a hillside with a stone bench next to it. As Max approached to examine the door, we were set upon by a number of Degenerate Serpentfolk. Though I succumbed to a magical Suggestion early on, we did eventually defeat them. 

We entered what appeared to be an ancient tomb. Two sarcophagi sat on either side of the entry chamber, one missing its lid. It was when we moved to examine them that a half a dozen specters emerged from every surface of the chamber. Their energy draining touch was quite intimidating, as was sharing the cramped space with one of Aces summoned Triceratops. After defeating them, we found little of interest. 

Exiting through a door through the back of the chamber we found ourselves in a short hall. On one side was what appeared to be a secret door, though it was ajar, making it a secret no more. A hall led off in the opposite direction of the door and straight ahead of us was a chamber with a number of marked graves on its dirt floor. The floor was also scored, as if by a blade swinging about the room. Sure enough, Max spotted a pressure plate. There was another narrow hall exiting the far wall.

Opening the secret door wider, we saw a hall beyond which led to another chamber similar to the first. There was an altar and three fast moving Zombie Tigers at the far end. The Zombie Tigers were quickly dispatched. The altar was dedicated to Orcus.

Returning to the main hall we proceeded down the hall opposite the secret door. There we found yet another chamber similar to the first, this one filled with the dreaded black spores. Max and I refused to set foot inside the room. As they seem to be immune to the effects of the spores, Ace, Kay Es and Taraz entered the chamber. 

Once Kay’Es was about halfway through, two undead horrors emerged looking like humanoids whose skin had been completely flayed away.  A running combat ensued. In a small sepulcher beyond this chamber, these two creatures were joined by a third, a fast moving Vampiric creature. 

Max and I moved back to the first large chamber, suspecting that the combatants, Taraz, Ace and Ace’s summoned creatures, would eventually emerge from the hall at the far end. When they did, we immediately attacked the Vampire. He moved with supernatural speed and proved very hard to hit. While the others dealt with the skinned creatures, Max and I took care of the vampire. 

It was a tough battle, but the creatures were finally defeated. Within the Vampire’s sarcophagus, we found yet another set of the Azlanti crystals.


----------



## Abciximab

End of Session 36.​
I Lost My Notes! But then I found them… Unfortunately I didn’t find them until after I wrote the Journal. That led to a slight change. An altar that was actually dedicated to Orcus was originally stated as belonging to an Azlanti Moon Deity. Meh… how much difference could there be between those two.

I was excited we had found a simple cure for Paranoia in the fountain, then quickly disappointed at the words “effective once a month.” I suppose with all the other benefits (healing, cure poison & disease), every day would be a little excessive. Hopefully we’re done with Paranoia once we’re through with the vaults and the Portal takes us wherever we go next.

Max wasn’t quite himself since Peteinmaine was absent. He was nice enough to forward his character sheet along though. I did manage to do 132 hp of damage in one round while two weapon fighting against a Specter (Max is not yet optimized for two weapon fighting). 

Arendel finally Disintegrated something! Amazingly, the Elder Mud Elemental failed its Fort save vs my second Disintegrate spell. It always feels good to roll that many dice.

So let’s see… I’ve lost track. How many vaults was that? Four I think? Only three left, then it’s off to… wait, where are we going? Upon re-reading the journal, it appears we are headed to a city of Serpentfolk under Saventh-Yhi (Good thing I write this thing). Do we really WANT to go there? Oh, right, we have to rescue that lost ex-Pathfinder dude. All right, on to the next vault!


----------



## Abciximab

*Session 37.​*
Neth the 8th.

Having distributed much of our newfound wealth among our party members, it was decided we should return to civilization for a short time. Gathering our gold and goods, we Teleported to Kalabuto. 

I was able to get much of my shopping done the first day, but both Max and Ka’Azbu have weapons that need enchanting and that will take a number of days. 

----------​
Neth the 9th.

I have been studying Urschlar Vohkavi’s journal in my spare time. It has become obvious to me that he is quite insane, though I’m sure he believed otherwise. After his discovery of the Black Spores, his “genius” idea was to infect Saventh-Yhi’s water supply with them. I can only imagine the chaos this caused. He did observe the spores only seem to affect Humanoids (which explains why Ace and Taraz have never been affected). What an utter fool. I must say, my complete contempt for him is exacerbated by the complications we face in our explorations because of Vohkavi’s Spores.

----------​
Neth the 10th-14th.

Shopping and other mundane tasks.

----------​
Neth the 15th.

While it was nice to be back in civilization, we are eager to return to our explorations of Saventh-Yhi. Having completed what we needed to do, we Teleported back to camp.

----------​
Neth the 16th. 

The Pathfinder's research has gone quite well, even in our absence. I’m confident our knowledge of the ruins has far outpaced that of our competitors.

We decided to explore the Vault in the Residential District. We found a narrow cave with stone steps going down into the earth. At the bottom we entered a small chamber where we were attacked by creatures that were part plant, part lion. There were also chests with Dwarven writing that contained a number of common items, all too rotted and decrepit to be useful.

Further on we encountered more of the dreadful Basidironds. Their hallucinogenic spores affected Max for a brief period, making him think his hammer had turned into a serpent. 

In the next chamber we were attacked by a hoard of creatures that resembled extraplanar crickets, quite strange.

To complete this vault of oddities was a massive chamber with a large, shallow pool. In the center was a creature that resembled a huge sea anemone. Once it was defeated, we found a Dwarven skeleton in the pool. Judging from the markings on the armor, it appears to be Eggra, a famous Dwarven explorer of the Cragorak Clan. We also found another of the Blue Crystals.

----------​
Neth the 17th.

We chose to explore the Vault in the Military District today. There we found a large cave and were almost immediately attacked by a Gargantuan Crocodile covered with a web-like shroud. Whenever the monstrosity was struck, spiders poured from the wound. It was quite bothersome, especially when Max was nauseated by the swarm as it covered him head to toe. He was so disgusted by them that he actually requested that I target him with a Fireball to remove the pesky creatures.

Once the Crocodile was defeated, more shroud covered creatures attacked us. This time it was a group of Corpse-Spun Boggards. The results were pretty much the same, with yet another Fireball for Max.

Once they were defeated, the source of this infestation arrived, a Huge, Corpse-Spinning Spider. In its web-filled lair we found more of the Blue Crystals.

On our way back to camp we saw a number of flying gorillas flocking about the western portion of the city. I believe they are called Derhii, known servants of the Gorilla King. Sure enough, upon entering the Mercantile District (the site of the last unexplored vault, oddly enough) we encountered a large number of Derhii, Charau-Ka and Girallons. In guttural common, one of the Derhii told us the Gorilla King has requested our presence in his camp, located within the district. 

As a side note, I fear we may be becoming overly confident in our abilities. Though thoroughly surrounded and outnumbered, I don’t think any of us actually felt intimidated by their numbers. Max and Ace actually gave me the “we can totally take them” look. I didn’t disagree, but felt we should at least attempt Diplomacy. I hope our confidence doesn’t get us in too deep.

Once we arrived, the Gorilla King greeted us and explained that he ruled all within the Mwangi Expanse. As the most powerful warriors exploring Saventh-Yhi, we would have to prove our worth to uphold our claim to the ruined city. He explained we would have to pass three tests (sounds a bit like what we went through with N’Ketchi), but first we would have a feast. At this point he summoned forth a number of Human Slaves and had them get down on all fours as our seating for the feast. The Gorilla King was not exactly starting off on the right foot with me. I quickly suppressed an almost overwhelming urge to give my allies “the look”.


----------



## Abciximab

End of Session 37.​
The PCs are:
Arendel Whisperson – Human Fire Elemental Wizard 12 (Abciximab) 
Max “Little” Hammer – Human Fighter/Rogue 8/4 (Peteinmaine) 
Acemodius and Kay’Es – Tiefling Summoner 12 and his Eidolon (Mundinironhand)
Taraz – Aasimar Oracle of Life 11(Adam B., Currently run as an NPC)
Ka’Azbu – Human Ranger 10 (?) (David)

So Arendel is thoroughly convinced that Urschlar Vohkavi was bat-guano insane and from the additional info GM Soanso forwarded to me since the game, it appears he’s hit that nail right on the head.

Soanso also mentioned we’re almost through with book 4, which is a little surprising (in a pleasant way). Hopefully we’ll wrap it up next game.

I hope we don’t get in too much trouble with the Gorilla King and his Minions. We may need to update the Gorilla King’s entry in the Inner Sea Guide. It will be interesting to see what the “challenges” are. Strength, Story Telling and one other that eludes me at the moment. Here’s hoping all goes well.


----------



## Abciximab

*Session 38.​*
Neth the 17th (Cont).

The evening went about as well as can be expected, considering we were gathered for a feast with an evil tyrant. Ruthazek the Gorilla King sat at the head of the table. Max, Taraz and I all refused to sit upon the slaves. To be completely honest, the only reason I didn’t start trying to reduce the Gorilla King, and his lackeys to ash was because I feared dragging my friends into a fight that we might not win. The “meal” was horrific. Monkey brains, blood sauce, raw hippo steak… Taraz and I refused to eat, as for the others, I lost track of the number of times Taraz had to break out his herbal tincture for nausea.  

Once this meal-from-my-worst-nightmare was finally over, Ruthazek announced we had one hour to prepare ourselves for the challenges and would begin with the Feat of Strength. 

Considering there were two contests that might fall to Max (Strength and Combat), we felt it unfair to place the burden of success almost entirely upon his shoulders. We decided Ace’s Eidolon, Kay’Es, would attempt the first feat. Before the contest, Ace gave him every advantage he could muster by both Enlarging him and magically increasing his strength. 

When we entered the makeshift ring, Ruthazek produced two bundles of bones and declared that, in order to win this contest, one of us must snap the bundle in two in a single attempt. He then proceeded to show us that it was possible by grabbing the first and snapping it with little effort. 

Kay’Es stepped up and failed miserably. I think he may have been misled by the ease of the Gorilla King’s success. I’m confident that had he been allowed more than one attempt, he would have managed it.

The second challenge was one of storytelling. Using my Journal as a reference and with the help of my companions (including quite a bit of exaggeration about some of our foes by Ace) I told the story of our adventures on the Shiv.

Once finished, I looked at the rapt expressions on the faces of Ruthazek and his retinue and knew we had succeeded. After a moment, Ruthazek smiled, threw his arms wide and declared our story of heroism was truly one for the ages. We had won the second challenge.

Up until now I had feared the challenges would be rigged in favor of the Gorilla King, but his declaring us the winner of what was easily the most subjective challenge, eased my concerns a little.

The third challenge was one of combat, which Max was quite looking forward to. At first, Ruthazek declared it was going to be bare fist fighting and would end when the other combatant was unconscious or surrendered. Once Ruthazek had stepped into the ring and got a close look at Max and, more specifically, his tribal tattoos, he claimed some existing enmity between himself and Max’s tribe and called for his falchion. Max quickly drew forth his ancestral hammer, but not before Ruthazek advanced and slashed him with his blade. Were it not for the Stoneskin I had cast upon Max before the fight, he might have been grievously wounded. 

The combatants quickly exchanged a number of blows. Ruthazek was obviously a skilled warrior, but in less than twenty seconds, Max won out. With two solid strikes, the Gorilla King was driven to a knee and bloodied. Max’s third strike was surely going to be a death blow, but at the last possible second, Max “pulled the punch”, as they say. The ball of his meteor hammer stopped so close to Ruthazek’s face, that you could not tell if it touched him or not. As Max glared at him, the Gorilla King dropped his falchion in defeat.

With that, Ruthazek declared us winners in his challenge for the rights to Saventh-Yhi. Then, after issuing a number of vague threats about the harshness of the jungle that seemed rather hollow after his defeat, he gathered his retinue and left. 

----------​
Neth the 18th.

After our somewhat surreal experience with the Gorilla King, we decided it was best to get right back into it and explore the last vault. Having rested at our base camp, we set out first thing and returned to the Mercantile District.

After a short search, we found a set of double doors atop a small cliff with vines growing all around. As Max started to climb the cliff face, a number of Charau-Ka attacked from above. All the Charau-Ka bore copper armbands that marked them as members of a vicious group led by none other than the monstrous Bush Devil himself, Maka-Yika.

They proved to be a little tougher than any others we had faced up to this point and one of them had a squinty eye. I didn’t put it together until after the creature was killed and green slime emerged from the creature’s brittle skull, but Ivo Haigan, the former leader of the Aspis Consortium, had the same odd squint and green goo combination. Something odd was obviously going on here and we thought perhaps some answers might be found within the vault. 

Once we opened the large stone doors and entered, we were almost immediately struck by two Cones of Cold cast by two Ogre Magi. One we quickly dispatched, the other escaped us by turning to mist and disappearing into cracks in the wall. 

Working our way into the massive cavern we encountered a number of Boggards led by a spell slinging Charau-Ka Shaman. All wore the same armbands and, once defeated, we noted the Shaman had the same features (squinty eye and green goo) as Haigan and the Charau-Ka at the entryway, very strange. 

I must note that during the fight, Ace was struck down with what was surely a fatal blow. Luckily Taraz was on hand to bring him back from the brink.  It was a not so gentle reminder of our mortality.

Further in, we reached a fork in the cavern. Down one dark leg we encountered a large Roper with a single, squinty eye. The Roper lashed out at Max, weakening him considerably. Ace quickly Dimension Doored Max out of danger as Taraz and I reduced the Roper to ash from a safe distance. Green slime leaked from the corpse as it burned. Whatever is causing this weird malady must lie within these caverns.

Down the other leg, which was well lit, we ran into the Ogre Mage that had escaped us and the leader of the band, Maka-Yika. He was obviously once Charau-Ka, but was now a strange combination of grafts and body parts. He resembled a Flesh Golem, but was obviously intelligent. He also had one squinty eye. It was an epic battle, with the Ogre Mage being the first to fall. After chasing Maka-Yika around a bit (he had a trove of potions, at least one of which allowed him to fly out of one of Ace’s Acidic Pits), we were finally able to corner him. With that, his defeat was assured and we soon saw that his skull, as predicted, was filled with green slime. 

We have found no answers as to the cause of this strange malady, so we are taking a short rest and gathering what valuables we can from this place. Taraz and I have decided we will have to watch each other and our companions closely, in case it is a disease that can be contracted within these chambers.  

As I sit here writing this, I can’t help but notice there appears to be a Secret Door in the wall of this chamber. Perhaps Max can figure out a way to open it.


----------



## Abciximab

End of Session 38.​
Pictures: 
1 - Max vs Gorilla King. 
2 – Entering the last vault (Before being attacked).
3 – Entering the last vault (Being attacked)
4 – Maka Yika falling into Ace’s pit.
5 – Maka Yika flying out of Ace’s Pit after drinking a potion.

I hate the gorilla king. I wasn’t a big fan of the encounter in general, just because I felt it put us in one of those ~moral quandary~ spots. “You run into an evil slaver and you’re a big hero type, what do you do?” 

Why, I sit down and have dinner with him, of course. 

I have to admit to using a little metagaming there. I felt that the “meet and greet” was the way the module had it planned out and was probably the quickest way to resolve the issue. If we had turned it into a fight, I suspect it would have taken longer, which, with limited gaming time, can be a bit of a pain. At least Max kicked his ass.

I don’t know what is up with all this green goo. It’s not every creature in the area, just certain ones and it doesn’t seem to be affecting them in any noticeable way, other than the squint. Perhaps whatever lay beyond the secret door will answer our questions. Say, did anyone write down what buffs we still have active?

Next session should wrap book 4!

As an aside, when I told my daughter about the Ogre Mage and knowing that it was a type of Oni, she quickly asked if we ever encountered the Pepper Oni. This is the same girl who quickly spotted and identified a Shining Child mini among a mass of minis in a blurry picture (Those of you who read the Paizo blog know which one I’m talking about.)


----------



## Abciximab

*Session 39.​*
Neth the 18th (Cont).

Well, opening the secret door was easy enough, what lay beyond proved quite challenging though. After Max opened the door, he indicated to me that he wanted me to look at what he saw within the chamber. 

The first thing I noticed was that the room was obviously someone’s laboratory and it was being used for some extremely bizarre experiments. On a stone table in the room sat seven large clear crystals, copper leads ran from the crystals to a bubbling vat. Within six of those crystals, were brains. Five of the brains were desiccated, obviously ruined. One still looked pink and healthy (considering it was a brain, outside of a body and entombed in crystal) and the last crystal was empty. Some quick mental math led me to note that we had only encountered five individuals with green goo where their brains should be.

The second thing I noticed was an invisible Derhii with one squinty eye. Luckily I had cast See Invisible when we fought the Ogre Magi and it was still active. As I turned to Max to warn him, he got a glazed look that I had seen far too many times for my liking. Someone was trying to wrest control of his mind! Amazingly, even as I thought for sure he was lost to us, his gaze refocused and his usual “I don’t know what just happened, but I’m going to kill whoever is responsible” look returned.

The combat that followed was quite frustrating. It soon became obvious the creature had a Globe of Invulnerability up, which I quickly Dispelled. Once the Derhii was killed, what we expected to happen completely failed to happen. Instead of green goo, we got an Intellect Devourer. It sprang from the body of the Derhii, almost immediately Feebleminded Ace and then proceeded to play a long game of cat and mouse with us. We were also more than a little concerned with Kay’Es muttering and giggling to himself. It seemed to be something about the possibility of becoming an Unfettered Eidolon. 

Being small and extremely quick, the Intellect Devourer proved almost impossible for any of us to hit, even with spells. It was so difficult in fact, that its size and speed could not possibly be the only factors, it had to have magical defenses in place as well. To make it even more challenging, the creature had the annoying habit of going invisible, getting us grouped together, running out of the room and then casting Fireball or Black Tentacles upon us. I’m embarrassed to say we fell for this ploy not just once, but three times.

Once Taraz was able to dispel some of its magical protections, the battle finally started to turn and, in the end, we were victorious. The hard fought battle was worth it, as the creature had a nice amount of loot. Max found a Portable Hole with a complete Alchemists Laboratory set up inside it, as well as the focusing crystals we need to operate the portal. 

We smashed the crystals holding the brains, noting that the last brain still looked pink (there must be one more creature out there somewhere, lacking a brain). I also noticed an odd symbol on some of the equipment and copied it down for future reference.

----------​
Neth the 19th.

Today was a day of rest and recuperation. Now that I can finally use Greater Teleport, I can get us back and forth between the jungle and civilization without fear of missing my target. I quickly Teleported back to Eleder to pick up a large quantity of Silver Dust in order to permanently confer upon myself the ability to see invisible things. 

Taraz cast Heal upon Ace, thereby restoring his faculties, such as they are. His bond with Kay’Es remains unbroken. I can’t tell how Kay’Es feels about this.

----------​
Neth the 20th.

Using the spell Comprehend Languages, I was able to read the rune etched on much of the lab equipment. It reads “M’Ddegog” and though I am not absolutely sure, I believe it is written in Undercommon. It would seem to be a name (a ridiculous one, at that), most likely the name of the Intellect Devourer. It was probably an outcast. I suspect M’Ddegog either left his tribe or was exiled. In either event, isolation would have allowed him to perform his crazed experiments without interference from others. Having now met one, I think Intellect Devourers are one of the most disgusting creatures in all of creation.

----------​
Neth the 21st.

Today, after eating a Heroes Feast created by Taraz, we reentered the vault containing the magical portal and placed the focusing crystals into the appropriate niches. Once activated, it glowed brightly and we stepped through. We arrived at a location (still on Golarion, I’m pretty sure) below ground. It looks to be a massive chamber that is illuminated in many areas by bioluminescent fungi. 

While working our way through a maze of oddly twisted rock, we were set upon by two Colossal Spiders. At this point, I couldn’t help but note how grateful we would all be for the added resistance to poison that Taraz’s Feast granted us. During the fight, I noticed a bit of a change in Max. He fell into a Rage, much like Chumba used to. After the fight, he noted he was growing more in tune with his ancestral roots, specifically his grandfather who was a mighty Barbarian among his people. 

Caught within the webs of the spiders were a number of Morlock bodies. Strangely, these creatures bore a rough depiction of the Pathfinder Symbol, the Mark of the Open Road. We realized that one of them still lived, though he was critically injured. Taraz prayed to Sarenrae and healed us all, including the Morlock.

Once the creature regained consciousness, we discovered a bit of a language barrier. Ace summoned a Hound Archon to act as an interpreter. First, the Morlock thanked us and told us his name is Shekola. He then asked us if we were allies of Kline. When we told him we were, he grew excited, making it challenging for our translator to keep up with his rapid fire speech. 

Here’s what I believe he told us…

*	We are in the underground City of Ilmurea.
*	He tells us Kline is trying to save his people from the Snake Walkers (Serpent-Folk, we suspect) and hopes we are here to help as well. 
*	Kline felt they needed the help of the “Vampires” that live nearby and had gone to speak with them to secure their assistance and has not returned. Shekola believes Kline has run into trouble and is in need of rescue (As Juliver has told us, though I thought she had indicated he needed rescuing from the Serpent-Folk?). When Kline did not return and they saw Juliver flee, they waited here, hoping for someone to return to help. They were obviously attacked by the spiders sometime between then and now.
*	Shekola tells us we should speak to his High Priestess, Udara. However, she has run into problems with a Morlock named Ixsulan, a warlord that leads a different faction that obviously disagrees with the direction Udara has planned for the Morlock tribe. 

Once we had agreed to help, we started our journey to his village to assist Udara and find out what she knows about Kline’s goals and perhaps his whereabouts. Though most of the area was a maze of twisted stalactites and columns, we eventually came to a large gate of worked stone. As we passed between the gates, two large stone statues animated and attacked. Shekola attempted to assist us, but was quickly knocked out once again. I feel it was only luck that he was not killed outright.

Once the Golems were defeated and Shekola was healed back to consciousness, we all felt that he had some explaining to do. He insisted that he had passed this way before and the statues had never moved or otherwise indicated that they might be animate. He seems believable. I wonder if they attack any that are not of Azlanti decent, as some scholars theorize that the Morlocks are actually the degenerate ancestors of the original Azlanti race. Shekola also said he did not think Kline passed this way. 

Very strange, to say the least. We shall have to keep up our guard, just in case someone has knowingly set these creatures upon us to stop our interference in the region.


----------



## Peteinmaine

*Pain and Rage*

Spending so much time in this old city, I have gotten to fight many impressive foes.  The number of enemies who have looked upon my tattoos and hammer and known how dangerous they are is impressive.  I have felt out of place in this land as so many of my people are feral barbarians...I have been thinking a lot of my grandfather and the battles he fought.  So while my father taught me patience and striking for best opportunity, I am Shoanti in a strange land, my enemies expect a mighty barbarian, and I have longed to show my foes Shoanti might...
Seeing those spider coming down from their webs...they were the size of inns, two stories high, poison was dripping from their pointy biting things....I reached back and felt it....When I roared forward I knew there was no need for finesse....these monsters were brutes, but I am Max and my hammer is part of me....I struck that spider hard and fast, and my hammer was still spinning when the beast collapsed at my feet, I felt the rush drain from me...It was not anger it was the past....I felt a thousand Shoanti warriors grim faced and roaring in the face of countless enemies....I am Max and this is my hammer...I hope you've heard of it, if not your ancestors will remember it and fear the lands to the North.


----------



## Abciximab

End of Session 39.​
The PCs are:
Arendel Whisperson – Human Fire Elemental Wizard 13 (Abciximab) 
Max “Little” Hammer – Human Fighter/Rogue/Barbarian 8/4/1 (Peteinmaine) 
Acemodius and Kay’Es – Tiefling Summoner 12 and his Eidolon (Mundinironhand)
Taraz – Aasimar Oracle of Life 12 (Current NPC/But soon to be Brent)
Ka’Azbu – Human Ranger 11 (?) (David)

The fight with the Intellect Devourer was crazy. His AC was buffed up to around 35, with even his Touch AC higher than 19 (I don’t think I ever hit with a Touch Attack). The Dispel brought it down below 30. His invisibility made it a pain in the butt. I forgot Taraz has Lifesense, he should have been able to “see” it too. Oh well, we kicked his ba-hookie anyway. I have a strong aversion to apostrophes used as vowels, so discovering his name made me even happier that we destroyed him.

We have entered book 4 and picked up a new guide. We’re gonna have to see about overcoming the language barrier. Permanent Tongues is on The List (That sounds wrong somehow.) 

Not sure what to make of his story, I thought the Morlock initially said they were allied with the vampires, then that they wanted to be. I’m a little confused. He also informed me that we’ve been pronouncing his name wrong. It’s Thekola, not Shekola. I think Ace’s summoned creatures resist his control in small ways.

I’m not sure about the Stone Golem attack either. Seems to me someone other than us passing through would have already set it off (Kline or Juliver at least, heck she came in _and_ went out). Weird. It makes me wonder if someone is keeping tabs on us.

Well, next session should see a new player in the role of Taraz and more exploration of the underground city of Ilmurea. Oh, and hopefully I'll remember the camera.


----------



## ibayboy

*A great read*

Hi there, just finished reading your thread, great stuff. The character perspective works very well, the input from Max is priceless.

I am currently a PC starting book 6 of Kingmaker, then i will DM Serpents Skull. I am quite excited. I have all the paper minis for Smuggler's Shiv ready to go. I hope one of my players has a familliar, because i plan to have Yarzoth eat it while they're unconscious. I figure that will give them a reason to track her down.

Looking foward to future posts!


----------



## Abciximab

*Session 40.​*​
Neth the 21st (Cont).

A slight apology is in order for our guide since he has informed us his name is, in fact, Thekola. I shall chock that up to the confusion created by having a summoned creature translate Undercommon for us.

In any event, Thekola has led us to a large cavern where his tribe resides and has related a few unusual features in the area. He pointed out a vast field composed of various types of fungus of all sizes and told us a large stone temple can be found in the middle of it, but his people won’t go there because the very temple itself will rise up and attack any who approach. Intriguing, to say the least.

He also pointed out a massive dome with a large stone statue and explained that within it are tunnels that go deep below the ground. He tells us undead often come up through the tunnels.

Along the eastern edge of the cavern he pointed out a large stone mansion and told us that both Ixsulan and Udara could be found there. The building stood on a high ridge and both the building and the stone steps leading up to the mansion were decorated with serpentine carvings. As we furtively approached the steps we asked Thekola if he thought there was any chance for diplomacy. He pointed to the Morlocks standing guard at the top of the steps. They were playing a “game” that consisted of nothing more than taking turns punching each other in the face. Thekola then whispered to us that Ixulan’s group would not be receptive to diplomacy. 

We quickly cast our preparatory spells and then Dimension Doored to the top of the steps, making sure we arrived between the guards and the doors to reduce the possibility of them raising the alarm. The Morlocks were easily defeated, but each time one of them fell, an Intellect Devourer emerged. It was a tough fight, but luckily none of them were as powerful as M’Ddegog. 

Bursting through the double doors into the mansion's atrium, we beheld a bizarre sight. Two Alchemical Golems were trying to batter down a set of doors at the behest of a Morlock wielding a strange Morningstar that resembled a scorpion’s tail. Apparently Ixulan had Udara under siege. As we charged in, more Morlocks entered through another set of doors and a grand melee ensued. 

Max raged and swung his hammer, Ka’Azbu peppered our enemies with arrows, Ace created pits, Taraz and I cast damaging spells at our enemies… it was almost complete chaos. I lost count of the number of times one of our enemies cast Confusion upon Max. We all kept a healthy distance from him just in case, but luckily I was able to dispel it each time before any real harm was done. Each time one of our enemies dropped, a horrid little brain with legs would emerge and we would have yet another enemy to defeat. The battle raged on for quite some time, but we were finally victorious.

 Once the creatures were defeated, we noted M’Ddegog’s rune etched into the golems. I was not particularly surprised by this. The little devil continues to annoy us, even in death.

Thekola gave some type of “secret knock” on the doors the golems had been trying to bash down. We soon heard the sound of bars being removed and the door opened slightly, but was then thrown wide when Thekola was able to speak to those within. We had rescued Udara and her supporters.

She thanked us and then spoke to us for some time about the Serpent-Folk, Vampires and Eando Kline’s plans. From the description of the vampires, especially their transparent skin, I believe they may be Urdefhan, strange daemonic creatures. We learned very little we didn’t already know and decided that we would follow Kline’s path to the vampires, but first we would teleport back to Kalabuto to purchase some equipment. 

----------​
Neth the 22nd.

First thing in the morning I cast Tongues and then Permanency to solve our communication issues. Once everyone else had finished their purchases and preparations, I teleported us all back to the Morlock’s camp.


----------



## Abciximab

End of Session 40.​
ibayboy


> I am currently a PC starting book 6 of Kingmaker, then i will DM Serpents Skull. I am quite excited. I have all the paper minis for Smuggler's Shiv ready to go. I hope one of my players has a familliar, because i plan to have Yarzoth eat it while they're unconscious. I figure that will give them a reason to track her down.




Yeah, the paper minis have been very cool and very useful. A cheaper alternative to plastic without a doubt, I had been looking at the paper minis and the pawns for our next campaign (Rise of the Runelords), but I fear my addiction to plastic has pushed me in a different direction.

I don’t think the players need another reason to track down Yarzoth (How would the player know she ate the familiar if they’re unconscious?) The desire to find out what is going on is a good motivator and the various clues implicating the captain and his girlfriend were enough to drive us to track them down. I wouldn’t take too much away from the players (a familiar seems pretty significant, losing the bonus to a skill or save and Alertness along with the familiar). It might be frustrating to build your character a certain way, only to find it immediately changes. Of course, you know your players better than I do, some groups thrive on hardship. 

Pictures: Dancing Alchemical Golems and Udara and her entourage (There are supposed to be 14 Morlocks. GMSoanso: “Yeah, I got tired of printing and cutting out Morlocks.”). I think the picture of the golem with one leg raised is pretty funny, it really looks like he’s dancing to me.

That… was a long battle and long battles make for short updates. I still hate Intellect Devourers. 

Due to scheduling conflicts our next game is August 21st, so no update next week. Great gaming everyone!


----------



## ibayboy

Abciximab said:


> End of Session 40.​
> 
> 
> ibayboy
> 
> 
> Yeah, the paper minis have been very cool and very useful. A cheaper alternative to plastic without a doubt, I had been looking at the paper minis and the pawns for our next campaign (Rise of the Runelords), but I fear my addiction to plastic has pushed me in a different direction.
> 
> I don’t think the players need another reason to track down Yarzoth (How would the player know she ate the familiar if they’re unconscious?) The desire to find out what is going on is a good motivator and the various clues implicating the captain and his girlfriend were enough to drive us to track them down. I wouldn’t take too much away from the players (a familiar seems pretty significant, losing the bonus to a skill or save and Alertness along with the familiar). It might be frustrating to build your character a certain way, only to find it immediately changes. Of course, you know your players better than I do, some groups thrive on hardship.




I'm going to forshadow it a bit by having her seem 'delighted' with the antics of the familliar during the voyage. The sorcerer will have a dream as he's waking on the beach, of being eaten alive, and will know his familliar is gone. Yarzoth may taunt him at the final scene. 
I do know my players, i just know he will want one of those small pterosaurs with the +2 init. Which weren't really available at character creation.
I've also decided not to pull any punches right from day one.


----------



## Peteinmaine

*Underground*

We are finally really under the city, in some more ruins.  There are More locks down here...at least that's what Arendel keeps saying, I make sure I keep my lock picks handy, but haven't really needed them.  Our tour guide Thekola is weird.  We have fought more of those brain things hiding inside people, and lots of big statue monsters.  Two of them shot all kinds of goop at me, and the braing things kept trying to mess with my head, but only threw me off once or twice...I managed to channel my ancestral might again, I think I have the hang of it now...which is cool cuz I can totally keep doing it, I still buy potions for back-up though.

So next we are looking for Demon vampires and snake people, and this city already feels more dangerous than the one up above...I can't wait to rain down my hammer and chain...Admittedly our hosts are pretty deformed and freaky looking so there aren't any distractions like there were at the pathfinder camp which is disappointing, the potion vender at the pathfinder camp was very nice ...    I bought a belt which has made me feel stronger and faster and more good like when I've had a big meal and feel like full and comfortable....y'know?  Oh well, I better put Arendel's scroll back before he catches me writing on it.


----------



## Lwaxy

ibayboy said:


> I'm going to forshadow it a bit by having her seem 'delighted' with the antics of the familliar during the voyage.




Doesn't seem like a good idea to me. Killing someone's familiar at start of game without a way for the character to do anything about it would be a reason for me to leave a game. 

I can't wait for my Company of 'Chaos getting back to playing so we can start one of the adventure paths already. Serpent Skull will be some distance away though, I fear.


----------



## Abciximab

*Session 41.​*
Neth the 22nd (Cont).

Once we were ready, Udara mentioned we should seek out Izon, the leader of the Urdefhan, as he is the one Eando Kline intended to meet with. With that tidbit of information noted, we headed out for the Urdefhan territories of Ilmurea. As we moved south, we checked along the eastern wall of the cavern to see if there might be a short cut to that region, but found none and had to retrace our steps even further south through the “Golem Gate” and then turn east. 

During this time, Taraz indicated that he found the concept of allying with the evil Urdefhan as… Well, let’s go with “distasteful”, though this is definitely understatement. We had a brief discussion and he agreed that, with the greater threat of the Serpent-Folk and for the sake of Eando Kline, an alliance with “the enemy of our enemy” may be necessary. Though he was slightly mollified, he did make it clear there may come a point where he might have to reassess the need for such an alliance. I could not disagree. Ace, on the other hand, seemed all too eager to meet with the Urdefhan. As he is from a noble Chelaxian house (Thrune) and a Tiefling to boot, I suspect he is used to dealing with Evil Outsiders. I’m not entirely sure, but I think he may be poking fun at Taraz, to some extent.

We arrived at a large river flowing northward. To the south we could see the source of the river. A large underground lake is formed by water that falls from the ceiling of the chamber. About 600 feet to the east, across a series of falls, we saw a peninsula with a circular tower built upon the top of a small rise. In an effort to save us from having to travel south of the lake and then along the edge of the entire cavern, we made plans to cross the falls. 

First, Ace turned invisible and then flew across the falls accompanied by his (visible) Eidolon, Kay-Es. As they approached the tower, a number of Urdefhan mounted on Skavelings (large undead bats) flew out from the tower to intercept them. We lost sight of Kay-Es as he was surrounded by the foul creatures. Only moments later he appeared by our side at the shore as Ace Dimension Doored them both out of harm’s way. 

I cast forth a Fireball, engulfing all of the foul creatures as the others prepared themselves for combat. The Urdefhan chose to retreat back to the tower rather than pursue. My cohorts quickly gathered around Ace and he Dimension Doored them to the top of the tower to engage the Urdefhan directly. I chose to Dimension Door myself to a point just southwest and above the level of the tower as I could not get a clear view of the rooftop due to the crenellations. Better safe than sorry. 

Once the outpost was cleared, we continued east and then north toward the dome where the Morlocks had indicated the Urdefhan leader could be found. As we traveled, we got the distinct impression this was initially a Serpent-Folk city that had been “converted” by the ancient Azlanti. We stopped to investigate a small cemetery where the graves were marked in Azlanti and identified those interred within as Azlanti Soldiers. 

Just after making this discovery a number of Mummies arose from the earth. One of them demanded to know if someone (I was unable to catch the name) had given us “the key”. I answered them with an honest “no” and they accused me of lying, demanded we give them the key and then attacked. Mummies and magical fire, truly a match made in heaven (for us of course, the Mummies were of a different opinion, I’m sure).

Moving northward we found ourselves on ancient streets strewn with trash and rubble. The area had obviously seen recent frequent use by individuals who had no concept of public works or even proper waste disposal in general. We approached an area where some of the garbage piles had been set on fire and a number of Urdefhan stood around an iron cage. They were focused on poking a Serpent-Folk prisoner held within it with spears. The Serpent-Folk was either unconscious or dead, we could not be certain which. Max approached the Urdefhan and attempted to converse with them. It became quite clear that none of them spoke common, though they did not attack. 

At this point, after offering a sympathetic glance toward Taraz who continued to exercise significant restraint, I told the creatures that we seek Eando Kline. After a few short discussions, both with us and amongst themselves (during which, the number of gathered Urdefhan increased) they agreed to bring us to their leader.

They set a rather vigorous pace and we soon approached a large domed structure wrapped up in the carved coils of a massive stone serpent. Oddly enough, I noted an Invisible figure skulking about the roof of the structure. I did not say anything to my companions at the time, because I did not want the Urdefhan to know. 

Without slowing, they led us through the gated entryway, past a number of rooms, up a flight of stairs and finally into a large throne room. The room was illuminated by a number of glowing crystals and, seated upon a large throne of bones, was Izon himself. He was obviously Urdefhan, but bore demonic looking wings. I suspect he is at least part fiend. 

He welcomed us to his realm in the blustery tone common to most self righteous rulers and asked us for the reason “outsiders” such as ourselves would enter his territory. I explained our mission which, for some odd reason provoked a loud laugh from Izon. He told us that he does know Kline and had, in fact, sent him on a mission.  Since Kline has yet to return, Izon assumes he has failed. We asked what this task entailed.

Apparently Izon had a general named Belkor who has betrayed him and joined the ranks of the Serpent-Folk. Kline was to find Belkor and kill him. My disappointment with Eando Kline has grown. It would appear he has basically agreed to work as an Assassin for these evil creatures. Taraz’s perspective is looking considerably more appealing at his point.

Our options seemed to be reduced to “violence now” or “violence later”. Taking into account the threat from the Serpent-Folk to both the Morlocks and the world above, add in the fate of Eando Kline hanging over our heads and we found ourselves agreeing to the same appalling task. Bring the head, hands and feet of this renegade General to Izon and his people would join forces with the Morlocks against the Serpent-Folk. Hopefully we will find and rescue Eando Kline in the process. Izon indicated that Belkor had gone to “Thousand Fangs”, the Serpent-Folk stronghold in the middle of the northern lake. We set out at once.

Finding ourselves without escort, Taraz once again voiced his distaste with our dealings with the Urdefhan and indicated the time may very well come when our deal with them will need to be “renegotiated with extreme prejudice.” I find myself blaming Kline for putting us into this distasteful and somewhat treacherous situation (I trust these Urdefhan about as far as I could throw one). Perhaps it is things like this that got him kicked out of the Pathfinders, but considering the decidedly neutral perspective I have seen from them, I find that hard to believe. I also told my companions of the invisible figure that had been skulking about the roof of the Urdefhan’s stronghold.

Along the eastern wall of the cavern we noted a mansion that looked almost identical to the one where we rescued Udara. Wondering if this was more than coincidence, we chose to explore the building. The main entryway was largely ruined and there were a number of nest-like webs throughout the chamber. The interior layout of the mansion was identical to Udara’s mansion. As we noted this, we were ambushed by Invisible Driders. 

Once they were defeated, we explored the other rooms. The chambers to either side both lay in ruin, with nothing of interest. The third chamber was obviously set up for humanoid habitation, containing a bed, chest and a desk with papers on it. The chest contained clothes and accoutrements for a female and appeared to be of Drow manufacture. 

The only paperwork of note was an encoded document written in Aklo. I was able to decipher the name “Deloral Parastric” in the body of the letter as well as a reference to “House Parastric”. The document was signed by “Vedavrax Misraria” and appears to be some sort of contract. I will continue to work on it as we rest. I have created a Secure Shelter within the chamber and we shall have to wait and see if the chamber's occupant returns.


----------



## Abciximab

End of Session 41.​
ibayboy 


> I do know my players, i just know he will want one of those small pterosaurs with the +2 init. Which weren't really available at character creation.




Oh yeah, I’d forgotten about those little guys. GMSoanso sent me that as a character option early on, it was very tempting.

Once more we have peacefully made contact with a hostile race! I’m not sure who is more repugnant, the Gorilla King and his retinue or the Urdefhan. 

We’re not sure what's up with the invisible dude skulking about the Urdefhan rooftop. There has been some speculation (put forth by Taraz’s new player) that it might be Kline. An interesting thought and one we should perhaps explore before we go raiding a fortress filled with Serpent-Folk.

August is always a chaotic month for our group, next game is set for Sept 11th.


----------



## soanso

@ ibayboy- You could simply have the PC in question hail from the Mwangi and grant him/her the pterosaur familiar from the AP. S/he's returning home from some business in Magnimar and books passage on the Jenevire.

Yarzoth should be completely secret, as the introduction of the serpentfolk as the main cause of evil in the AP shouldn't be realized until at least the end of Racing to Ruin, or part-way through City of Seven Spears.

(this is in response to ibayboy's post about familiars in Serpent's Skull. Welcome aboard, keep up on the feedback! I'm still new to this site and tried to reply direct to you, but miffed it.)


----------



## ibayboy

We started the campaign last weekend. I flagged the whole 'eating the familiar' thing. Instead, finding an exotic familiar was that characters reason for traveling to the Mwangi.
  The players are really enjoying it so far, having gone from 17th level Kingmaker PC's, back to 1st level in a course of a week. They are finding being cast away difficult, 3 PC's and a DMPC, and the alchemist is the closest thing to a healer we have. Except for Jask, but he stays at base camp.
  After 2 sessions we have explored over half the island, completed 4 of the NPC quests, had 3 near deaths (unconsious, within 1 or 2 of dying), and met the Red Devil at second level. Probably Thrunefangs next week.


----------



## Peteinmaine

*Underground*

So we are exploring this new underground city.  The Morlocks are ok.  I think we're looking for some pathfinder bigwig who came down here and got into trouble.  Either way the past few days have been pretty fun.  We are fighting some kind of vampire demon thing that likes to torture people.  I think we all really wanted to just kill all of them.  I know I kind of did...but I like killing my way back out better than killing my way in.  My father always told me I was meant to be smaller because I'm quiet when I walk, he always called me his little hammer, even when I could use his head as an arm rest.  I like sneaking up on evil creatures and seeing if they're brave enough to attack me when I get close.  Either way I haven't had to unleash my tribal might very much in the past day or so...I'm hoping the snake creatures are more threatening...but even if they aren't some of these demon things look tough enough to challenge on the way back to town...with everyone else flying it makes walking on water a little less cool, but at least I know that everyone we fight who can't fly has to either run to me or away...I also killed some spider people today...and Arendel had a house in his pocket!!!!  I thought he was kidding at first...like the way my grandfather always had my nose...I hated that....but the house was awesome....now I know why I had to carry all of his stuff!  If I'd known he was carrying a house the whole time I would have offered to carry his backpack.


----------



## Abciximab

*Session 42.​*
Neth the 23rd.

The occupant of the chamber chose not to make an appearance last night, so we moved on. We headed due west toward the lake that fills the center of the northern end of Ilmuria. At the center of that lake is Thousand Fangs, the Fortress of the Serpent-Folk. 

We assume there must be a large force of Serpent-Folk as both the Urdefhan and the Morlocks have been routed from the region, so we are planning a little reconnaissance. Things we know courtesy of Izon…

1 - Thousand Fang is the Serpent-Folk’s stronghold, it is heavily guarded and near impossible to breach.

2 - No one that has entered has ever left.

3 - The bridge originally connecting the fortress to the mainland is shattered. Scouts say that the Serpent-Folk troops come and go by boat. There is a small dock near the "tail" of the fortress. They also report that a serpent lives in the lake, and the Serpent-Folk give it "tributes" on occasion.

4 - Activity in the Serpent-Folk part of town has increased in the past few months - more patrols in their territory and more supplies entering the citadel.

5 - During the height of the Urdefhan's war with the Serpent-Folk, part of Izon's army was cut off and massacred somewhere north of Thousand Fangs, on the mainland.

We encountered a patrol of Serpent-Folk on our way to the lake’s shore. Max managed to take one of them alive, but the creature proved quite resistant to mind affecting magic and was unwilling to divulge any information. Since we are not in a position to care for prisoners, he was swiftly executed. 

While traveling we discussed Izon's offer as well as his possible perfidy. Does he really know where Kline is, or is he manipulating us to do his dirty work? Taraz feels he is definitely lying, though he admits that he sensed no deception from Izon at the time. All of us felt Izon was being truthful, but then again, your nefarious schemes are more likely to succeed if you use the truth to set others on a path of your choice.

As we neared the shore, we encountered another dome-like building with the ever present serpent motif that looked as though it had been repaired recently. We entered the large building to find it was laid out much like Izon’s stronghold. 

There were only a two areas of note. The first was a small armory. The second was the circular central room. Within, there was a deep pit we theorize goes to the Darklands below. There were also a number of Serpent-Folk fighting a Bebilith. Max decided we should remain on our own team and fight both the Serpent-Folk and the Bebilith. We all agreed it was probably the best course of action.

As there was little else of interest, we started to make our way north and continued to discuss strategy. Once we reached the northern half of this area, we noted the dock and boats Izon had spoken of across the water at the “tail” of the stronghold. It was at this point that a flock of Vrock’s flew from the rooftops and began their Dance of Ruin. They were defeated, but not before they were able to shock us all with the electrifying conclusion of their dance.


----------



## Abciximab

End of Session 42.​
Pictures: 

1st: Made a few modifications to the game table to increase the mapping area. Shortened the Bottom Table then added a Top Table for the Map. Dice and Minis up top, books and paper below. I think it worked well.

2nd: No that’s not really a Rune Giant, it’s a summoned T-Rex. 

3rd & 4th: Our Encounter with Vrocks.

It was a somewhat abbreviated session, only about 3 hrs of actual gaming. There was a lot of joking around and discussions about tactics thrown in.  How best to get to the Stronghold and how best to enter were the most popular subjects. GMSoanso reminded us that it is a Serpent-Folk Stronghold and a Serpent-Folk Army routed all other occupants from the area. I suspect he was hinting at something. 

In any event, I think more reconnaissance and stealth is in order. We’re talking about the possibility of scrying and trying to reach Kline with a Sending Spell. Part of that plan involves a trip somewhere to buy a scroll and a mirror…

It’s funny to earn 22,400 xp and see that amount as just a drop in the bucket. Max and Arendel have at least 1-2 more session until they see 14th level.


----------



## Abciximab

*Session 43.​*
Neth the 24th.

Last night we Teleported back to the Pathfinder Camp. We purchased a scroll of Scrying which I scribed into one of my spellbooks and talked to Juliver about a few words that Eando Kline would recognize as being from her. We were formulating a plan. 

We decided to complete our reconnoitering of Thousands Fangs in case “Plan A” didn’t work out.  In order to keep a low profile, just me, Max and Taraz returned to Ilmuria. We made plans for one of the Pathfinder mages to bring the rest of the group to us the following morning at a predetermined point along the western coast of the central lake. 

As we circled the lake, we were once more ambushed by a Serpent-Folk patrol. A short time later, we came across a Morlock being dragged back to the lake by two Piscodaemons. I recalled that Izon had two of them with him in his throne room. We thought it odd at the time, but come to find out the central lake is thick with them.

Once the Morlock was rescued, Taraz offered up some healing for all of us, bringing the Morlock back to consciousness. He said his name was Uragtu and he proved to be unfamiliar with the individuals from the southern Morlock tribe that we knew. He explained that his tribe currently lives in the northwestern corner of the cavern, though they live a nomadic life to try and avoid the Serpent-Folk. He knew very little about Thousand Fangs other than the fact that the Serpent-Folk capture Morlocks and those that are captured go in and never return. 

We asked if he would like to travel with us as we were headed west, the general direction of his tribe. He seemed hesitant at first but then finally accepted. As we walked, Taraz approached me and reminded me that we could use as many allies as possible against the Serpent-Folk. I understood what he was getting at immediately and we asked Uragtu if he would bring us to the leader of his tribe. 

Uragtu’s village was built up on scaffolding against the ruined buildings of the area. We were brought before the village elders and explained our mission against the Serpent-Folk. They all seemed receptive to the idea and I told them we would be in touch with them, possibly through magical means. 

Returning to our mission, we came across another of the massive domed buildings covered with the ever-present serpentine motif. Understanding that there was probably another pit within that led to the Darklands, we figured we better explore it just to make sure there was nothing too dangerous inside that might give us trouble in the future. Within the large dome was a smaller central dome that covered the pit. As we explored, we were attacked by three Cloakers. There was little else to be found.

The western portion of the cavern was teeming with mold and fungi, which is always reason for concern. We did not come across any harmful fungi, but we did encounter four disgusting Gugs. 

We explored another domed building and found it empty of all but rubble. As it was getting late we hurried to the western edge of the lake where we would meet our allies in the morning. Once we reached that point, we noted that a portion of the southern wall of Thousand Fangs had collapsed. A possible entry point at last! That will be “Plan C”, I think.

----------​
Neth the 25th.

Once we were ready, we quickly put our plan into motion. I cast Sending , with Eando Kline as my target. I let him know that we were attempting rescue. I told him we would try to Scry his location and it was important that he not resist the spell. I also included the “code words” given to us by Juliver. I was only a little surprised to hear his voice when he replied, imploring us to hurry as he was being tortured. This was a little disconcerting, as it takes an hour to cast Scry.

Our efforts were in vain, unfortunately. Either the complex or Klien himself was warded against scrying magic, I could not tell which. Regretfully, I moved to “Plan B”, which was significantly less likely to succeed. With little hope for success, I attempted to locate Belkor, the renegade Urdefhan General. I was stunned when it actually worked! We saw him walking down a hall with two Serpent-Folk. He soon entered a room where his Serpent-Folk escorts took station outside the room as Belkor walked up to a desk. 

Having an eye for such things, Max insisted that now was the time to strike. As my allies gathered around me, I told them to stay close in case we should have to Teleport out in a hurry. I heard the sounds of some of the others casting spells and Max quaffed a potion as I focused on Teleporting us to the General's location.


----------



## Abciximab

End of Session 43.​
Pic 1: Cool Paper Mini Cloakers! Classic monsters that I have never encountered before… and for creatures that are built around a grappling concept, they really suck at it. They managed to grab Max only with a Natural 20 and completely failed to envelope Arendel, whose CMD is barely in the 20s (in fact, I think it is 20).

Pic 2 & 3: Gugs! Very creepy, but they turned out to be all bark and very little bite.

Pic 4: The General! But not really, GMSoanso couldn’t find the right mini, so that’s actually Izon’s mini. I suspect he’ll have it sorted out for next time.

We ended up a few players short (with one arriving late), so we held off on attacking the citadel and came up with a reason to continue exploring. Next time we hope to have a full house, but it’s looking like we’ll be one short. 

I thought the plan was so perfect, a Sending to let Klien know we’re coming in and not to resist the Scrying (And figure out if he was really captured) and then Teleport in to get him. It was such a great plan I thought, “Surely this is the way they have it laid out in the book!” It would get us inside at a predictable starting point (one of the toughest things to plan for with a group of gamers). Well, apparently it was predictable because they made sure to close that door. 

After that failure, I figured the whole place must be warded against scrying, but then it actually worked against the only other person we knew of inside Thousand Fangs, the Urdefhan General! He had pretty significant bonuses to his save, but we still pulled it off (I’m giving us all the credit, even though it was GMSoanso who rolled the Natural 1).

In hindsight, I suspect the “hole in the wall” was the planned entryway. Heck, we may find out next game that the whole place is warded against Teleportation magic. Hopefully we aren’t shunted off somewhere horrible and at least have the opportunity to try “Plan C”.


----------



## Abciximab

*Session 44.*​
Neth the 25th (Cont).

I was somewhat surprised when we all arrived in the General's chambers as planned. He asked us if Valglaunt had sent us to kill him, a name none of us recognized. We were able to defeat the General and one of his Serpent-Folk guards, but the other Serpent-Folk got away. Kay’Es was assigned the task of gathering the General's hands, feet and head for Izon. As the rest of us stepped out of the room to see where the Serpent-Folk had gone, I could hear Ace reiterating which parts Kay’Es could and could not eat.

In the main hall, there were 4 stone doors (including the one we just came through) on either side, with a stone door at the western end and large double doors to the east. Max determined that the Serpent-Folk had gone east through the double doors. Knowing we had little time before reinforcements arrived, we started opening some of the side doors. Each was a small room identical to the first… bed, table, chairs, obviously bedchambers, perhaps set aside for visitors. 

The last door we opened was the only room that was occupied. Unfortunately it was Ace and Kay’Es that opened that door. The rest of us heard a woman scream and we all hustled over to see Ace and Kay’Es doing their best to reassure a human woman. I assume that having a demonic looking Eidolon and a Tiefling enter your chamber unannounced could be rather shocking. 

Once the rest of us arrived, Taraz and I were able to calm her down. She claimed to be another associate of Eando Kline named Selennia. I was somewhat dubious, since she was found in an unlocked chamber without even a single guard. She seemed to be telling the truth though and she did have visible injuries that seemed to verify the ill treatment she spoke of. Not wanting to continue exploring with an injured woman, we chose to leave immediately. I quickly Teleported us all back to the Pathfinder camp. 

Upon arrival, Juliver seemed quite surprised to see Selennia alive, which makes me even more suspicious. Everyone seemed to accept her story however. Amivor told us the Pathfinders had been busy researching all they could within Saventh-Yhi.

We decided to let things settle down a little in Thousand Fangs. We would rest for the night and return tomorrow.

----------​
Neth the 26th.

First thing in the morning, we Teleported into Thousand Fangs once again. My target was the room next to the General’s this time, in case a trap had been laid in the other room. The room remained empty as did the main hall. We decided the dungeons must be in the lowest part of the citadel and, noting that the floor had a slight slope to it, we headed downward to the west.

We wanted to hurry as it had been at least twenty four hours since we had originally contacted Kline and his reply to my Sending had not been encouraging. We did not want him to suffer in the hands of the Serpent-Folk any longer than he absolutely had to. Ace had summoned a few Lillends to make us all invisible. So we avoided most guards. I had cast Telepathic Bond on us all so we could communicate in silence.

At one point Max chose to investigate a guard post which led to a brief struggle. We defeated them quickly, but the sound of a portcullis crashing down was heard, so they surely realized they had intruders. We moved on swiftly, following the downward spiral of the hall. Off a side hall, Max noted another guard chamber. Not wanting to miss the prison section, he thought it best to explore it. My Prismatic Spray filled the room, killing a few of the guards and damaging all others (as well as driving Ace’s Summoned Bebelith insane), allowing Max and Ka’Azbu to quickly finish off the survivors. 

A brief search revealed this area to be nothing more than a guard station. We quickly returned to the main hall.


----------



## Abciximab

End of Session 44.​
A lot of Combat and fast moving Exploration in this one as we have our sights set on the dungeon and rescuing Eando Kline.

We’re not sure what wards are up in this place, we’ll have to keep our eyes open and Detect Magic up. Being able to Scry in some parts but not others makes me wonder what else might be going on in this place. 

Finding another of Kline’s companions was surprising (and suspicious). I find myself wondering if perhaps someone sold him out. Her story was believable (from a Sense Motive standpoint), but with very suspicious circumstances. Hopefully we’ll find Kline next session and can properly pillage Thousand Fangs.

Until Next Time! (Hopefully with more pictures!)


----------



## Abciximab

*Session 45.​*
Neth the 26th (Cont).

Noting we were at the bottom of the sloped hall we began working our way back up. We checked a number of empty doors and halls before finding anything of interest.

On one door, we found an enchanted high quality lock. I cast Knock upon it to suppress the magic (though the lock itself could not be opened with this simple magic) and Max was able to pick it, though it took a couple of minutes work. 
Within, was an odd looking chamber. There was a short hall that dropped away into a dark chasm. There were two catwalks that spanned the wide pit, though they were both in ill repair. Across the gulf we saw a stone throne. 

As we advanced to investigate, a disembodied voice challenged us. It praised the race of Serpent-Folk and decried the rest, telling us we were unworthy of entry. We were then confronted by a spectral apparition, a Serpent-Folk ghost. 
The creatures wail failed to frighten us off as we attacked the undead creature. We quickly defeated the vile spirit with Max’s enchanted hammer, Taraz’s channeled energy and my Magic Missiles.

Max and Taraz carefully made their way across the catwalks as I flew overhead. Below us we noted the chasm was filled with stone sarcophagi, too many to count. All decorated with the ever-present serpent motif. Once we reached the other side, Max investigated the throne. I’m not sure what happened exactly, but as he examined it, part of the wall nearby began to glow with a pale blue light. Whatever he had done had shown us the location of a secret door.

Noting nothing more on the throne, we turned our attentions to the door. While looking for the means to open it, Max set off a Chain Lightning trap that injured us all. Once we did get the door open we saw a rough hewn chamber containing a number of interesting items. Most interesting was a small stone pedestal in the center of the chamber upon which rested a black skull. 

We first investigated and collected the magical items scattered along the edges of the room, a sickle, a staff, a wand and a number of feather tokens. There was also a chest filled with gold and silver ingots. All this went into Max’s Portable Hole and then we turned our attention to the skull. 

Upon examination, I Identified the item as an Ebony Skull, a magical item that enhanced evil creatures and undead while suppressing good. Max briefly considered ways we could possibly utilize it, but Taraz and I thought it best that the item be destroyed. A quick Disintegrate and there was one less evil item in the world.

As we were returning across the gulf I noticed a sarcophagus that had cracked open. I flew down to investigate. On the outside of the cracked stone cover, in addition to the serpent carvings, was the name T’sskath. Within was a desiccated Serpent-Folk corpse with a gem in one eye socket, a ring on his finger and a staff clutched in his skeletal hands. As they were all magical, I gathered them up and returned to my allies, but not before noting that every sarcophagus had a spot where a gem or Ioun Stone could be inserted. I suspect these sarcophagi contain the “sleeping Serpent-Folk” Eando Kline has been investigating. We thought it best to leave them undisturbed.

Returning to the main hall, I noticed four invisible Spirit Nagas making their way toward us. They tried blasting us with fireballs to little effect. They were quickly defeated. 

We investigated a number of rooms and fought many Serpent-Folk guards, including three that must have been commanders, as they were far more skilled and better equipped. All fell before us. 

As our resources were diminishing, we thought it best to leave. It was with much regret that I Teleported us all out of Thousand Fangs. Our rescue of Eando Kline would have to wait for at least another day.


----------



## Abciximab

*End of Session 45.​*
Whew. Sorry for the lag between updates, Enworlds been giving me a lot of trouble since they started upgrading. It keeps crashing on older versions of Netscape (where I do most of my work, there are no options for upgrade). Ah well. I do have session 46 rough draft and it should be posted this weekend. Due to the combat heavy session it will be short.


----------



## Abciximab

*Session 46.​*
Neth the 27th

There was some debate over where we should Teleport when we left Thousand Fangs. Should we return to Izon to let him know we completed his task, or to the Pathfinders to reequip? Quickly realizing there was no real incentive to letting Izon know we had done his dirty work, we returned to the Pathfinders.

The next morning Juliver asked us about Selennia. Apparently Selennia had told her she was returning to Thousand Fangs with us. We assured her this was not the case and everyone agreed her story and the circumstances of her “imprisonment” were extremely suspicious. None of us were surprised to hear she was missing once more. Selennia (whoever she really is) has probably done her best to return to whomever she serves. We suspect we will meet her again, one way or another.

We returned to Thousand Fangs, well aware that the entire garrison must be aware of our infiltration. We picked up pretty much right where we left off. Opening a pair of grand double doors, we found ourselves on a triangular balcony overlooking a large room that reminds me of an arena. In the middle was a stone building, decorated in the ever present serpent motif with high steps leading up to a a pair of doors. Within the arena we encountered two Greater Cyclops. We quickly defeated these two huge creatures, just as the doors to another balcony opened and a number of Serpent-Folk archers stepped out. 

Once we dealt with all the obvious threats, we made our way out to the stone building and entered through the doors. Within we encountered a number of Serpent-Folk, including guards, officers, an Iron Golem and a “Pure” Serpent-Folk, probably a General. He proved quite tough and was able to escape us by Teleporting away. The combat took some time and consumed a significant amount of our resources. We have decided to once again, delay our attempts at rescuing Kline and return to the Pathfinder Camp.


----------



## Abciximab

End of Session 46.​
The PC’s Are

Arendel Whisperson – Human Fire Elemental Wizard 15 (Abciximab) 
Max “Little” Hammer – Human Fighter/Rogue/Brabarian 10/4/1 (Peteinmaine) 
Ka’Azbu - Human Ranger 13 (Dave)
Acemodius and Kay Es – Tiefling Summoner 14 and his Eidolon. (Mundinironhand)
Taraz - Aasimar Oracle of Life 14 (Brent)

So the Hunt for Kline Continues. We’re beginning to have serious doubts he’s even IN Thousand Fangs. We thought, “Dungeon in the Basement” but perhaps he’s being held in a tower at the top like a fairytale princes. 

The Pathfinders are giving us flack about the time it’s taking to find him (all the while charging us full price for the items we need). Arendel feels bad about the delay, but it’s not worth trading one (or more) of our lives for his. I offered to Teleport some of the Pathfinders in if they thought they could help. I think our next rest will take us to the General.

We played last night, so I’ll be working on the update. Sorry the schedule is wacky, whatever change Enworld made to its boards seem permanent and I cannot view or post with an older version of Internet Explorer, so now I have to write it, send it home and then find the time at home (where I actually tend to be busier) to post it. I hope it’ll be up next week, With Photos!). 

I’m considering posting a copy of the SH at Paizo to get it out there, then cut and paste from home when I can… we’ll see.


----------



## Abciximab

*Session 47.​*
Neth the 28th.

Once more, we returned to Thousand Fangs, arriving in the large arena-like room. This time we exited through the double doors behind the stone building. Within, we saw some of the portcullis that led to the main hall. Behind two sets of curtains we found two serpent themed Iron Golems. The controls for the portcullis were also hidden behind one of the curtains.

Once the Golems were defeated we moved back out into the hall. With no clear understanding of the layout of the building, I’m afraid we have resorted to simple, methodical exploration of the stronghold to find Kline. 

Behind the doors we encountered a number of Serpent Folk guards. After we defeated two almost immediately, the other three chose to run of down two separate corridors. We figured following the pair would be better than chasing the one that ran off alone. We caught up to them in a training room filled with Serpent Folk guards. 

After dealing with the guards we continued our search, covering a number of unoccupied and uninteresting rooms.  We encountered four more Gugs in a cavern-like room and came across a few more of the better equipped, better trained officer caste Serpent Folk. Still no sign of the dungeon, still no sign of Eando Kline.


----------



## Abciximab

*Session 48+*​
Neth the 28th (Cont).

We continued to explore the lowest levels, encountering Serpent-Folk officers and guards from time to time. We finally reached an area that was definitely the dungeon area. In addition to scores of imprisoned Morlocks that steadfastly refused to leave their cells once we unlocked them, we found something else of interest. In a backroom dripping with water near a stone lined well, we found the body of Selennia, obviously dead for some time. Whoever we brought back to the Pathfinder camp, was definitely not Selennia.

We also happened upon the Torture chamber where Kline was being held prisoner. Once we defeated his jailors, we freed him from his bonds at long last. He was eager to leave this place, but when we told him of the imprisoned Morlocks, he spoke of the importance of freeing them and felt he could motivate them to leave this place.

It was obvious the Morlocks put a lot of trust in Kline. His mere presence energized them beyond any expectation. They rushed out of their cells and, in a frenzy, grabbed whatever weapons they could and swarmed to the upper levels of the fortress to find their path to freedom. As the screeching faded in the distance, Kline once again voiced his eagerness to leave this place.  There seemed to be some magical ward preventing the use of Teleport in this region, so we made our way up, behind the swarms of Morlocks.

At the top of the stairs, we encountered the General and his retinue once more. This time he had brought along a Mage as well. The Wizard quickly cast a Spell and the General and his Guards were whisked away, Teleported to who-knows-where by the Wizard. Since it was obvious Teleport worked in this region, we quickly followed suit and returned to the Pathfinder Camp.

We brought Kline to Amivor for debriefing then retired to our tents to rest.

----------​
Neth the 29th.

In the morning we noted that Amivor, Kline and many other upper level Pathfinders were once again (still?) involved in deep discussions. We told them of our plan to return to Thousand-Fang to “mop up” and all agreed that would be a good idea. 

For what we hoped would be the last time, we Teleported back to Thousand-Fang. This time we made our way up to the highest reaches of the fortress looking for the General and his guards. At the highest level, in the room where the red glass windows that acted as the eyes of the Serpent whose body made up Thousand-Fang overlooked Ilmurea, we found them. We quickly rushed in and vanquish our foes. 

In the aftermath, we found many things of interest, including many documents. We gathered it all up and returned to the Pathfinder camp.

Upon our return, all those within the command tent expressed an interest in examining the documents we had found. It was decided that we would all reconvene once they were reviewed.

----------​
Neth the 30th.

With the information in the documents, as well as Eando Kline’s knowledge, it was determined that not only where the Serpent-Folk preparing to return by raising a long sleeping army, but they would also attempt to rejuvenate their slain god Ydersius. A powerful Serpent-Folk priest had plans to perform a ceremony to “awaken” Ydersius.

Over the next few hours many ideas were cast about as to what our next move should be. It was finally determined that we should follow up on a lead provided by Kline. He had discovered that, way back in the days of Savith, there was a great weapon that was much feared by the Serpent-Folk. He had discovered that the weapon’s last known location was in a place called the Hunter’s Maze, an area in the north-eastern corner of Ilmurea. He mentioned the Morlocks should be able to guide us there. We would set off in the morning.


----------



## Abciximab

*Aaaand, We’re Back!*

I have fallen a bit behind, but should be good to go to wrap up this SH. 

We’ve had quite a few sessions since my last update so I’ll be blending them together into a few updates over the next few weeks. 

How many? I’m not sure, but I’d like to catch up to where we are so that, in about two weeks, I’ll be able to post the most recent session which will be Session 55. We’re very close to the end!


----------



## Azkorra

Great to see you back (albeit not yet on track as it seems )!


----------



## Abciximab

Kuthona the 1st.

We returned to the southern Morlock tribe to meet with Udara. She told us the general location of the Hunters Maze, though the region is greatly feared by her people so they would not be providing a guide. She gave us directions and we set off. 

On our way, we stopped off to see the Urdefhan Izon to let him know his renegade General had been dealt with. He was pleased and told us we would be able to move freely through his territory. When we told him of the coming resurgence of the Serpent-Folk he seemed rather apathetic, though he said our allies would be given free reign through his territory as well. While continuing our journey north, we discussed adopting an “if you’re not with us you’re against us” attitude in the coming conflict.

Upon reaching the region of the maze, we noticed many small structures made of stone slabs. While surveying the ruined huts, we noted a number of Urdefhan hiding among them. Recalling that Izon had mentioned that a portion of his army had been cut off in the northern region of Ilmurea we attempted to parlay, mentioning that we were “allies” of Izon. They answered with arrows, crying out that their allegiance now belonged to another and would not be returning to Izon’s service. 

As we spread out to confront them, another, even greater threat emerged. Out of a slime filled aqueduct rose a Shoggoth. We focused our attention on the great, slimy beast until it was defeated, then returned our attention to the last few Urdefhan.

We noted a fortress upon a high bluff. There were gravel ramps leading up to the northern and southern entrances. We chose to Dimension Door to just outside the northern entrance. There we found a number of Urdefhan and a large pen filled with Morlocks. Once the Urdefhan were dealt with we attempted to free the Morlocks, but once again they rebuffed our attempts to free them. They continued to sit there, even as we walked away leaving the gate wide open.

Entering the fortress we encountered a few traps in the long entrance hall, pits and a Symbol of Fear. Once we made it past them we found ourselves in a room with a gold tiled circle in the center and three other exits. The area was defended by a number of Urdefhan and a Meladaemon. The Daemon gave us a little trouble with its spells, including a Horrid Wilting that affected every one of us, but they were all finally defeated. 

We determined the circle was magical, though we could not figure out exactly what it did. We decided to avoid it and adopted Taraz’s plan of “always go left” to explore the maze. Many of the halls were roughly circular in shape, cut through the natural stone as if by a worm. We noted the walls were etched with runes and mocking words and phrases written in Aklo.

As we made our way through, an Urdefhan archer pestered us a bit. Sniping at us from the dark and then running off. We chose not to pursue in case he was trying to lead us into an ambush. Sure enough we came across a small stone room with what appeared to be Serpent-Folk standing at parade rest upon stone altars. It turns out they were illusions and, contained within each was an Urdefhan soldier.

Our next encounter was with a group of Urdefhan guarding a glowing magical Gate. Aiding them in their defense was another Meladaemon. Once they were defeated, we turned our attention to the Gate. We quickly determined it was linked to Abaddon, the bleak plane where Daemons reside. We figured that must be where the Urdefhan are getting their Daemon defenders and set upon determining a way to close, or at least disable the Gate.

We discovered that once a creature was summoned through the Gate, it would shut down for some time until some dark right was performed to reactivate it. We decided it was the best option and Ace (Our Summoner after all) pulled through a number of Piscodaemons. The Gate closed as they stepped through to our plane and once they were dealt with, we moved on.

We soon came across another room that contained a number of small non-magical artifacts and weapons, all obviously quite ancient. They were held in a large display case protected by a Forcecage. As it is not unheard of for even mundane objects to become powerful under the right circumstances, I Disintegrated the Forcecage and we gathered the items.

In the next room we found ourselves confronted by the new Urdefhan leader and the rest of his forces. To our dismay, they had an Astrodaemon as an ally. As Max rushed in to deal with the Urdefhan the Astrodaemon ran up to me and grabbed me within its powerful jaws. I was able to escape the creature’s jaws with magic, but even turning Invisible did not turn its attention from me and he soon grabbed me again. I escaped once more with my last Dimension Door only to see it then grab Taraz who was unable to escape it jaws. 

We all watched in horror as the creature drew out and then consumed Taraz’s soul. With a flourish, the creature threw Taraz’s dead body to the floor. Finding a sense of determination in our anger we brought all our resources toward the defeat of this creature. Gravely wounded by our assault, it soon fled, Teleporting off somewhere safe from our ire.

Luckily we still had a scroll of Raise Dead we had found long ago back on the Shiv. Ace was able to use it to return Taraz to life. Thankfully the creature did not consume his soul completely. He was drained from the experience, but his restorative prayers soon had him back to his old self once again. Our resources spent, we returned to the Pathfinder Camp to rest and reequip.


----------



## Abciximab

Azkorra said:


> Great to see you back (albeit not yet on track as it seems )!




Thanks for the "Welcome Back", I should have two more updates early next week. That will put us up to date.


----------



## Abciximab

Kuthona the 2nd.

With all of us in fighting form once more, we returned to the Maze. We soon came across another room with a gold star etched within a circle on the floor. Of course no room would be complete without a hoard of Urdefhan to defend it. Once they were dealt with, we determined the star to be a Teleportation Circle. Since we could not determine where it went, we moved on.

The next room of interest was quite large. In one corner there was a raised dais. The whole area was filled with some type of magical field and within that field was a Cyclops that was impaling a humanoid woman with a sword. Both were unmoving as if frozen in time. Which, it seemed, they were.

I determined they were caught within a Stasis Field of some type and judging from the Cyclops’s ancient Azlanti attire, they had apparently been trapped within the field for quite some time. I dispelled the field and Taraz quickly rushed in to heal the fallen woman as she fell from the creature’s blade. The Cyclops seemed confused as he took in our appearance and commented that we did not look like Serpents. The Cyclops pointed his blade at Taraz as he approached the woman, and told him to stay back and let the Serpent-Folk die.  Recalling that Ieana, the “woman” from the Jenevire who led Captain Kovak astray was, in truth, a Serpent-Folk, I called out to Taraz to stay his healing hands.

After much discussion we determined that the Cyclops was named Aveshai and he had once been a General in Savith’s army and fought against the Serpent-Folk. As the conversation continued we slowly began to accept the idea that this weapon we were looking for just might be the General standing before us. 

We explained that, in his time, Savith had defeated Ydersius but died shortly thereafter and was currently entombed in the ruined city of Saventh-Yhi. Once we explained that the Serpent-Folk were attempting to return and awaken Ydersius he expressed an eagerness to assist us, but first wanted to see the city for himself and visit the tomb of Savith to pay his respects. Certainly a reasonable request.

We gathered what we could and Teleported to the surface. We quickly introduced him to Amivor and Kline. Kline enthusiastically agreed that he was the weapon we sought. It was determined we would have a meeting in the morning, giving General Aveshai the rest of the day to give his respects to Savith.


----------



## Swedish Chef

You're back! Yay! I've really been enjoying this SH and was missing it. I have something to read on my lunch again!


----------



## Abciximab

Kuthona the 3rd.

After a relatively brief meeting, it was decided we must visit all the various factions in the area in an attempt to raise an army. There are a few I’m really not looking forward to talking to, but we feel that most of them have interests in the area (why else would they be here) and it would behoove them to contribute to the defense of the region, perhaps even the defense of the entirety of Golarion. As an aside, we have granted Max the title of General.

With the Pathfinders already on board, we went to talk to the Pirates of the Shackles. We figured they owed us one for saving them from the Brain-Goo infested Aspis Consortium some time back. We ran into Aerys and with her help, we had little trouble convincing them to assist us.

Our next goal was the Tribe of the Sacred Serpent. They also proved easy to convince as this region is their home. They also seemed enthusiastic to fight alongside General Max “Little” Hammer. They encouraged us to visit all tribes of the region.

Next we visited the Aspis Consortium. There was no sign of Ishirou our fellow castaway from the Shiv. In case I have not mentioned it before, we absolutely despise the Aspis Consortium. Predictably, we made little headway, only meeting with a few midlevel bureaucrats and getting vague responses to our requests for assistance. “We’ll see”, was the answer. We informed them there is no allying with the Serpent-Folk, only subjugation, slavery and death. This was only met with more indifference. We are now, more than ever, sure that if you are not with us, you are against us. We will do our best to chase the Aspis Consortium out of the region, since it is well known they would supply arms and equipment to any side of a conflict. Did I mention how much we despise the Aspis Consortium?

Next was the Red-Mantis. We weren’t sure how we would be received, since they had tried to kill us on numerous occasions and we were responsible for their loss of the much sought after Mantis Blade. Surprisingly, the leader of the Red Mantis in this region had met with an “accident” in the jungles of the Mwangi and Sasha (her daughter) was now in charge. She did not seem quite as flighty as we recalled her being on the Shiv and we managed to have a civil and productive meeting. She agreed to support our cause though it would be more “behind the scenes”, as it were. 

Our last stop of the day was the Sagavan Government. Playing on their strong interests and holdings in the region, it was not too hard to gain their confidence and their assistance in the upcoming conflict.


----------



## Abciximab

Swedish Chef said:


> You're back! Yay! I've really been enjoying this SH and was missing it. I have something to read on my lunch again!




Glad to hear you're enjoying it and have something to... I hesitate to use the word "entertain", you during lunch.  

With this post we are caught up.

The Characters are:

Arendel Whisperson – Human Fire Elemental Wizard 16 (Abciximab) 
Max “Little” Hammer – Human Fighter/Rogue/Barbarian 11/4/1 (Peteinmaine) 
Acemodius and Kay’Es – Tiefling Summoner 15 and his Eidolon (Mundinironhand)
Taraz – Aasimar Oracle of Life 15 (Brent)
Ka’Azbu – Human Ranger 11 (?) (David)


----------



## Abciximab

*Session 55.​*
Kuthona the 4th.

The last thing I did before retiring last night was to cast Sending to the Gorilla King to see if they might support our cause. 

This morning we were off once more to talk to the local tribes. The Boggards were willing to join us but needed us to get the Troglodytes to agree to an old territorial boundary treaty. After much discussion we managed to get the Troglodytes to join us and agree to the treaty, which finally put both those tribes on board.

Our next stop was actually the Tribe of the Sacred Serpent to ask advice on how to approach the Charau-Ka, since we have never had a single peaceful encounter with them. They suggested “unafraid, with weapons sheathed.” 

It seemed to work as we were able to enter their village and meet with their leaders. They seemed unnervingly enthusiastic about the prospect of war, but asked us to take care of a problem at a nearby hunting ground. It seems there is a large cobra-like, rainbow colored serpent that lives in a nearby lake that assails their hunting parties should they venture too close. We were shocked to hear of such a large creature within Saventh-Yhi that we have not encountered. 

I thought it odd when Max held up a tooth from one of the many serpents we had killed and asked if its teeth “looked like this.” I was even more baffled when the Charau-Ka examined it closely and answered with a definitive "no".

We set out at once and, sure enough, when we approached the small lake we were immediately accosted by the serpent’s breath weapon. He blasted us with both lightning and poison. We made quick work of him and returned to solidify our alliance with the Charau-Ka tribe. They agreed to an alliance with much enthusiasm. We quickly moved on before their celebrations got out of hand.

Next we Teleported back to Ilmuria to speak with the Morlocks. Just mentioning that we were gathering an army for Klien got them on board with little discussion. We moved on to the Urdefhan.

Izon steadfastly held to his “wait and see” policy. Even informing him that there was a sleeping army of Serpent-Folk within Thousand-Fang (which is quite close to his stronghold) failed to move him. 

We returned to the surface to find a representative of the Gorilla King waiting for us. He informed us that the Gorilla King had other interests at the moment and would not be joining us. Probably for the best. 

Almost immediately we were informed of a disturbance near the vault containing the gateway to Ilmurea. We set out right away. As we approached we were accosted by a number of Serpent-Folk Mohrgs. Taraz quickly blasted a few out of existence with a Mass Heal spell, leaving the rest of us to mop up the remaining few.


----------



## Abciximab




----------



## Abciximab

End of Session 55.​
Pictures: 

#1 - The Rainbow Serpent (I forget what it’s called) the Charau-Ka needed removed from their favorite swimmin' hole.
#2 – RPG Diplomacy, thank goodness for dry erase. I'm pretty sure our rather profane nickname for the Aspis Consortium is illegible.
#3 – The last of the Serpent-Folk Mohrgs. If they were just a little less spread out he’d have been dead by now as Mass Heal is really awesome vs Undead.

So we have built an army to be led by our new Cyclopes General! There is a Mass Combat section in this adventure which I’m pretty sure we’ll be skipping. There was an acute lack of interest in this type of thing in our Kingmaker Campaign (Kingdom building/Mass Combat). When only one or two people at the table are providing input, it’s probably best just to skip over it and move on to more adventuring. 

A little bit of fighting mixed into our Diplomacy to break up the evening, but most of it was “what do you say?” and “Roll Diplomacy.”

GMSoanso says we should wrap up around July or August, which was a little surprising. We all thought we were a little closer to the end. We get through about 3 encounters in one evening and we figured we were at least half way through the last adventure, what with skipping Mass Combat and all… 

Well, it ends when it ends and I’ll continue to enjoy it as a player since I’ll be taking up the reigns as GM when this campaign wraps. It’s really much simpler being a player, even with my 11 page character sheet (9 of which are spells). Next time I play, I’ll be a fighter.


----------



## Lwaxy

I like the nickname hehe.


----------



## Azkorra

Abciximab said:


> Well, it ends when it ends and I’ll continue to enjoy it as a player since I’ll be taking up the reigns as GM when this campaign wraps. It’s really much simpler being a player, even with my 11 page character sheet (9 of which are spells). Next time I play, I’ll be a fighter.




Have you already decided on the campaign you will DM once Serpent's Skull has been completed? Will it be another AP? And will there also be a story hour for it?


----------



## Abciximab

Azkorra said:


> Have you already decided on the campaign you will DM once Serpent's Skull has been completed? Will it be another AP? And will there also be a story hour for it?




Rise of the *&^%$#@ Runelords (Anniversary Edition)! (It actually says that on the cover, though it uses the actual runes instead of a random string of characters. Still looks like they're swearing.)

As to whether or not there will be a Story Hour, it’s hard to say. GMing is a lot more work than being a player, add to that a SH and it might get overwhelming. Additionally, the loss of character perspective means it would have to be more of an actual Story (as opposed to a Journal) from the GM point of view. 

Maybe one of the players will pick it up?


----------



## Lwaxy

You can do a storyteller's perspective.


----------



## Abciximab

Lwaxy said:


> You can do a storyteller's perspective.




That sounds suspiciously like work...


----------



## Lwaxy

No no, it sounds very much like fun!

For us at least


----------



## Abciximab

*Session 56*​
Kuthona the 5th.

Today was a day of celebration, at least that’s how it started out. Our gathered forces pledged their allegiance to General Aveshai in a brief ceremony. He gave an inspiring speech about our coming victory over the Serpent-Folk that I think translated well to most of the varied races that make up our army. 

Soon after, wood and food was gathered for a great bonfire and feast. Most of the groups preferred to remain separate, still anxious about mixing with some who, up until very recently, were considered enemies. As the day went on, some of these hard boundaries were softened and, in some cases, completely eliminated.

Later that evening, a familiar face approached me. It was Athyra, the young woman with the Deinonychus that we had encountered at the salt mine some time ago. I have to admit, I have found myself thinking of her from time to time. She had pretty much disappeared after guiding us through much of the jungle with her markers warning of us of danger. I had often wondered if I would have the opportunity to meet her once again. 

She told me she had approached the civilized lands and found the city very confusing. It started almost immediately at the city gate. The guards had been hesitant to allow her pet Raptor in until finally a local druid was able to confirm it was more of an Animal Companion then a pet. It was all downhill from there. She had difficulty even figuring out where to go within the city, and once there, didn’t understand the filing process well enough to trust that what was transpiring was in her best interest. Fearing she would be swindled out of ownership of the land left to her by her parents, she decided to seek out the ones that had helped her in the past. I was quite pleases to hear her say that she meant me, specifically. 

We retired to somewhere quieter to discuss the deed and when we might have the opportunity to return to Sargava to resolve the issue. Ace looked more than a little shocked and perhaps a little envious as I lead Athyra away from the group, but he was quickly distracted as Sasha (of the Red Mantis) walked up to speak with him. Little did I know that everyone in the group was encountering similar circumstances.

As I watched Athyra gathering the paperwork I sensed movement behind me and shifted just in time to prevent what would surely have been a fatal blow. Where her Raptor had been standing was now a human woman trying to skewer me with a dagger. A poisoned dagger. 

Luckily, I was not debilitated by the poison as I felt it try to drain my strength and paralyze me. After the fact, it was easy to see that Athyra had been magically Dominated. All the sign were there, but I had been too distracted to notice them. Shame on me and my foolishness. 

The assassin then made the mistake of stepping away. I debated going on the offensive, but I didn’t want to have to deal with a possibly hostile Athyra and thought it would be better to take the fight somewhere else. I Teleported to the bonfire hoping to raise the alarm. 

There was no sign of my companions, so I attempted to warn the camp of the assassins in our midst, but was unable to communicate the importance of my message to a hoard of intoxicated revelers. Without Max around I knew I would need some muscle to back me up, so I summoned the next best thing, a Huge Elder Fire Elemental. I was somewhat put out when a few of the more intoxicated individuals immediately tried to roast meat on the flames of my Elemental, apparently thinking that bringing forth a huge, mobile bonfire was some type of party trick. Fools. It’s times like these that reinforce my decision to abstain from alcohol. 

I later discovered all of my companions had been drawn away from the main party as well. Ace was drawn off by Sasha’s wiles, Max by a group of warriors wanting to test their mettle against him, Ka’Azbu was led away to prove his archery skills and Taraz led away to care for a sick girl, though that one was almost foiled by Taraz’s Life Sense as the little girl was just an illusion. The distraction was enough that they were able to launch their surprise attack against him. 

All of us managed to survive the initial assault, though Ace was paralyzed. Luckily Kay’Es was there to defend him. Knowing our strength lay in our unity we all attempted to make our way back to where the others could find us, especially when the assassins started turning invisible. My permanent ability to See Invisible things continues to prove its worth. Flying above the crowd I soon saw my allies, each being pursued by an invisible assassin. 

Once we were all together, I was confident we would win the day. As a few of our more destructive spells flew over and around the party goers, they slowly began to realize something was wrong and began to gravitate away from the areas we were focusing on. The only one missing from our group was Ace. Come to find out he had fused with the body of Kay’Es to make good his escape. I will never understand Summoners.

Suffering under the full brunt of our combined might, the assassins quickly fell before us. Upon examining their equipment, I realized we had faced the Coils of Ydersius, an elite group of Serpent-Folk assassins that are actually killed and then brought back to life with a directed form of reincarnation. They are raised as a specific race to meet the requirement of the mission. They had then dominated our allies or used illusions to draw us out and separate us. We agreed to make a greater effort to stay close and watch each other’s backs from here on out.

I returned to find Athyra free of the Domination effect and she was horrified at the part she was forced to play in this event. I assured her I understood and had even seen some of my closest allies fall to such magic. We had a long talk and I think she truly felt better by the end of it.

----------​
Kuthona the 6th.

Today we met with the leaders of our army and Amivor informed us that the Pathfinder’s research had revealed the details of the rituals to activate the Spears of Saventh-Yhi. We had already discovered the spears were meant used as a weapon to help defend the region from the Serpent-Folk, but up until this point we had not been sure what that meant. Now we knew the ritual at least so, perhaps we would see for ourselves. They had also determined that the spears must be activated in a specific order. Amivor told us the details and we set out for the first spear immediately.

First was the Spear of Honest Pride. The ritual involved at least fifty of our soldiers swearing their allegiance to General Aveshai and our cause (much like yesterday morning) at the base of the spear and tracing certain symbols with an Ioun Stone. Luckily Taraz happened to have one.

Second was the Spear of Wealth. Ace and I appraised and polished a set worth of gemstones and other treasure before the Spear as Taraz traced the appropriate symbols.

Third was the Spear of Well deserved Rest. Max sat motionless in absolute silence before the Spear as Taraz traced the runes.

Forth was the Spear of Fertility. Dedicated to Achaekek as the god of Fertility, we needed present day worshipers to activate the spear. Luckily we have a branch of our army that meets that requirement. Sasha and the other members of the Red Mantis worshipped their god as Taraz traced the symbols.

Fifth was the Spear of Abundance. Ka’Azbu performed a ceremony involving survival in the Jungle as Taraz traced the Runes.

Sixth was the Spear of Eager Striving. Gellik (finally proving his usefulness) put forth a pretty amazing performance with stories and dance as Taraz traced the runes.

Finally, at the end of a long day filled with rituals, was the Spear of Righteous Anger. We smeared the spear with the blood of Olujimi that we had saved for just such an occasion. It hadn’t worked the last time we tried it, but this time, with Taraz tracing the appropriate symbols at the base of the spear, things went a little differently. 

For a moment, there was nothing and I quickly began to review the various ceremonies in my head to see if I could think of something we had missed. Then there was a deep rumbling and the earth shook beneath our feet. We looked to the spears and each one we could see from our high vantage point was slowly rotating and sinking. Over a period of minutes we watched as the earth shook while the rotating spears slowly sank into the earth, leaving behind a corkscrew slope, down to Ilmurea. 

Each spear lowered itself to the underground city, coming to rest in the domed buildings that we had already determined lay below each of the spears. We believe the spears have acted as a “cork”, blocking the exits the soon-to-be-awakened Serpent-Folk armies would use to access the region. As the spears finally reached their final position and the earth stopped shaking, there was another thunderous roar as the army we had gathered cheered our first success against the enemy.


----------



## soanso

Wow, nice pics Arendel! #1 is an Inkanyamba (CR 13), a gargantuan magical beast whose virulent poison changes which Ability score it damages- if it lives longer than 3 rounds lol! Found in the bestiary of Thousand Fangs Below, Pathfinder AP # 41.

The famished mohrg was actually an urdefhan enforcer from the hunter's maze. With Valglaunt dead and the Portal tuned to public access cable, they decided to wreak havoc on the living... poor things. A nice variant mohrg I couldn't pass up. Too bad my dice didn't agree.

Great exposition of a difficult encounter. The Coils of Ydersius are indeed a formidable foe in this AP. While I could have had the Coils ambush the party, I thought it would be more interesting to challenge each of you singly. Stepping away from Arendel was my biggest mistake- well played by you. Still wondering if I should've coup-de-graced Ace... guess I'll have to work on my "cold, calculating" side...

- DM Soanso


----------



## Peteinmaine

I just accidentally deleted the two paragraphs I wrote...so the second attempt will likely be shorter....(max rages)

Pretty soon we are going to go down the huge holes we made in the city we found.  I can't believe it took this long to find a city full of 200 foot towers...I also can't believe there was another city exactly under it!!!!  When we get down there we are going to kill MORE snake people...it's getting old, but supposedly there's a really big bad guy down there somewhere to kill....I can't wait.
The big one eyed guy loaned me his sword.  The sword talks...it sounds a little like Arendel with some of the big words it uses, I told it all about my hammer, hoping to let it know that I totally understand how cool an important weapon is.  I also spent 20 minutes talking to my hammer...I don't know if it heard me, but I feel like maybe if I talked to it more, it wouldn't feel less special, I'm trying to figure out how to use both at once, but the sword wouldn't let me tie it to the hammer even if I used silk rope...I guess I understand.
The sword can do some pretty cool stuff that not even my hammer can do, and I bet it's gonna really like it when I drink a make everyone smaller potion and it gets to be big again....I do that a lot...Anyway I stocked up on potions and grabbed a few javelins, now once everyone is done talking and we can kill a bunch of snake people, and then have legends written about us...


----------



## Abciximab

End of Session 56.​
More Assassins!

It seems like every time we begin a new book, someone’s trying to assassinate us. At least it wasn’t the Aspis Consortium or the Red Mantis this time (‘Cause they’re on our side now!). 

The combat took most of the session with the rest of it taken up with discussion and skill checks to meet the requirements for each spear. There were three possibilities for each spear so we just figured out which one we were most likely to succeed at and went for it. Luckily we had a few outside resources to call upon for the challenges that lay outside our areas of expertise (just two, the Performance by Gellick and the Worship by the Red Mantis).

Then there was the dramatic activation sequence. I’m not sure of what to make of these “ramps” left behind by the spears. It seems to me the slopes would go down into the earth and then open up to the ceiling of the chamber below… which was pretty high. How’s our army supposed to get to the floor of Ilmurea? Well, questions for next time I guess.


----------



## Abciximab

*Session 57.*​

Kuthona the 7th.

After resting for the night we inspected the tunnels left behind by the burrowing Spears. They left behind smooth ramps sloping down to Ilmurea. At the ceiling level, stone-shaping magics took over as each spear now had a ramp spiraling around it leading down to the streets of the city. As our army marched down various slopes determined to be the best by the leaders of our army, we chose the one closest to our destination, the caves leading to the Temple of Ydersius. 

We noticed that each of the spears had hit the circular buildings found throughout Ilmuea, blocking the access to the Darklands. One of them even smashed down upon Thousand Fangs itself. We quickly made our way north as the first sounds of combat broke out in the city we were leaving behind. 

Making our way through narrow caves, we reached an open cavern that pulsed with magical energy. As we stepped in, I felt a strong mental assault from these energies. Though I was left with only a minor lingering headache, Ace took the full brunt of the assault and looked horrible. Before we could exit the other side, Taraz also had fallen victim to the strange energies. Once we entered the passage beyond, Taraz was able to Heal both himself and Ace.

Needless to say, we found ourselves more than a little hesitant to enter the next chamber we came across. In this one, sharpened bones had been scattered about to act as caltrops and we were ambushed by crazed Morlocks.

Once they had been dealt with, Ace sent out a few mephitis to reconnoiter the region. Most reported various uninteresting findings, but one reported finding a stronghold with serpentine battlements and massive silver metal doors. There was also a large lizard-like creature with many heads guarding the entry chamber. We set out at once.

Guarding the chamber was a Huge Thessalhydra. As we moved in to confront it, I was peppered with arrows from the battlements. I quickly turned myself invisible and disintegrated one of the Adamantine doors to get us inside as quickly as possible. Max quickly killed the Thessalhydra, allowing the rest of our party to reach the entryway.

Once inside we were confronted with a Huge metal Construct and more archers firing through arrow slits in the wall. As Max and Taraz dealt with the Construct, I cast a Wall of Force across the arrow slits, blocking the archers line of attack. 

Once all the immediate threats were dealt with, we moved to inspect the two sets of double doors within the room. Both Max and one of Ace’s Summoned Creatures were hit by traps on the interior doors, probably a Harm spell.


----------



## Abciximab




----------



## Peteinmaine

If you're going to stand more than two rounds against me, you'd better have at least 300 hit points.

-Max in a dreamlike state seemingly channeling some other world entity....


----------



## Abciximab

End of Session 57.​
Pictures – 
1.	The weird chamber that causes nonlethal damage and drains Int, Wis and Cha. Thank goodness for Heal.
2.	Morlocks and bone caltrops.
3.	Thesselhydra guarding the entrance.
4.	The entry chamber of the temple.

It looks like this is the beginning of the end and we’ll have to fight our way through. Everyone seems to be in a position where they can attack us, but we can’t attack them. Hopefully as we work our way in, we’ll be able to eliminate some of these pesky foes.

Session 58 tonight!


----------



## Lwaxy

...and get more beer


----------



## Abciximab

*Session 58.​*
Kuthona the 7th (Cont.)

Max managed to open one of the sets of adamantine doors and we entered a short hallway. Waiting at the other end in a large chamber was a Serpent-Folk wizard and two snake-like metal constructs. I sent one of the constructs off to a random plane with my Prismatic Spray while the other resisted whatever effect it was struck by. 



We rushed into the chamber to confront the Wizard, but he quickly Teleported out, leaving us to destroy his remaining construct.

We had a short debate about where to go, as there were multiple exits from the room. We chose a short set of stairs leading down. It led to a guardroom with two Serpent-Folk guards and their pet snakes. They were defeated and, deciding that this was not the direction we wanted to go, we returned to the central chamber and chose another exit. 



This time we entered another large chamber filled with Serpent-Folk guards, their pet snakes and, not just the wizard that escaped us, but his mate as well. We quickly discovered they were both wizards. Ace was quickly knocked out and would have died had Taraz not saved him with a Breath of Life prayer. Max quickly shut the doors and we took a few moments to recover. 



When Max cast the doors open once again, the two Serpent-Folk wizards cast Fire and Cold at us. Ace indicated he had had quite enough and ran off to summon some creatures to heal himself up. The rest of us entered the room to confront the hoard of enemies before us. Though we were able to defeat them, our resources had reached a point where we had to rest, especially if more foes like these await us.

We searched the room, which appeared to be a large, well-stocked library. We noted a large Teleportation Circle inscribed in center of the room and chose to leave it alone for now. 

It appears the two Serpent-Folk wizards were packing up most of the important stuff, because in a number of magical containers we found a plethora of magical tomes, spellbooks and scrolls. Add to this, the trove of magical items they were wearing and this room has probably netted us the single largest treasure haul we have ever had. We just wonder, were they fleeing or moving?

In any case, we quickly packed it all up and made plans to Teleport out. We must find an allied priest for the next step in our plan…


----------



## Abciximab

End of Sesssion 58.​
More Beer? Listen, we're trying to focus here! 

So, we're making our way slowly but surely through the Temple to stop.. some Cleric (whose name escapes me)... from returning Ydersius to life. We are going to take a quick break first though. It should be very quick thanks to a suggestion from Max's player. 

Next game, Tomorrow! So hopefully you'll see an update soon!


----------



## Abciximab

*Session 59.*​
Kuthona the 7th (Cont.)

We Teleported back to Kalabuto and found a friendly Cleric to cast Nap Stack on our little group. Once we were rested and a few errands were knocked out, we were back at the Temple within three to four hours. 

Our first order of business was to find out where the Teleportation Circle went. Ace was able to activate it and we found ourselves in a tomb with a single stone sarcophagus. Within was a single Serpent-Folk corpse, obviously once a high ranking priest in the Temple of Ydersius. 

Finding nothing else of interest, we activated the circle once again to return. We tried another set of double doors and found ourselves in a war room, filled with maps and plans. We found a map of the Temple showing a set of stairs descending in the north east corner. We gathered together and I Dimension Doored us all to the chamber at the top of the stairs.

Within that chamber was a large floating serpent head with many writhing snakes hanging down where its body should have been. It was accompanied by two Iron Golems. The mere sight of the serpent creature set our minds reeling, confusing two of our group. K’Azbu and Kay’Es both succumbed to the mind numbing effect. Kay’Es, in his confusion, attacked me before I was able to turn myself invisible and get away. Once the floating serpent head was destroyed, the effect went away. 



We believe this creature was the remains of the Herald of Ydersius. As Ydersius met his fate at the hands of Savith, so too did his Herald suffer.

Descending the stairs, we were confronted by another hoard of Serpent-Folk guards and their pet snakes being led by a heavily armed and armored Troglodyte. We had wondered if Max was particularly sensitive to the stench of these creatures, but he seemed to tolerate this creature’s quite well. Well enough to get close and kill it in any event.


----------



## soanso

Dang those are some smooth maps! Paper minis are of good quality and help root the campaign's baddies in a unique way- I highly recommend them for any campaign, especially if your 3D mini collection is sparse. 

Vyr-Azul is the high priest bent to bringing Ydersius back to Golarion. Vyr-Azul, hyphen and uncomon vowels, the curse of adventurers across Golarion! - DM Soanso


----------



## Abciximab

End of Session 59​
Armed with our new magic items (lots o' good stuff was pilfered from the Serpent-Folk Wizards in session 58) and refreshed from our Nap Stack we reentered the Temple for what we hope is our last push toward the Grand Finale.

Having confronted a significant guardian (The Herald of Ydersius) I'm pretty sure we're on the right track. 

MundinIronHand thought it was pretty funny that Kay'Es's best attacks (a Crit and an Unconfirmed Threat) were made against Arendel thanks to the Madness (Confusion effect). Pretty much every other roll he made that night would have missed. Luckily I had Stoneskin up and he failed to confirm one of his two threats, or he probably would have dropped me.

No game tonight, next session (I think) will be next week with a make up game the following week.


----------



## Abciximab

*Session 60.​*
Kuthona the 7th (Cont.)

We exited the main corridor through another set of adamantine doors and beheld a strange sight, a great hall with columns on either side. Each wall was lined with statues of Serpent-Folk, probably the high priests of the temple. Down the middle was a curving, emerald green pathway set about five feet below the level of the rest of the floor, as if a great serpent had slithered down the center and compressed the stones of the floor. 

Using Detect Magic, I noted that each of the columns had a Sepia Snake Sigil inscribed at the bottom and Ka’Azbu told everyone to avert their eyes since reading the runes could set off the sigils. The Double doors at the far end were sealed in some way, possibly by rubble on the opposite side. Off the great hall were a number of egg shaped rooms, probably quarters for the priests, but the entire area had seen little, if any, use in recent years. We returned to the main corridor and turned a corner to find a hall writhing with venomous snakes. 

Ace cast Incendiary Cloud to clear the way. As it burned away the snakes, a Marilith put in an appearance and cast Blade Barrier in an attempt to slow our advance. Max determined that she was an Illusion, which I quickly dispelled. We then began hunting for our hidden opponent. We didn’t have long to wait. Just as Max ran forward (through Ace’s Incendiary Cloud) and discovered all the snakes were illusions as well, she appeared once again in almost the same location as her dispelled image. While she was able to resist an attempt by both Ace and me to Banish her, she was unable to resist the arrows and blades of the rest of our group.



Through doors at the end of the Marilith’s guarded hall, we entered an area with yet another guardian. A huge undead serpent, a Hollow Snake, slithered in a hall filled with the shed skins of massive snakes. I was able to disintegrate it just as it was about to snatch Max up into its life draining coils.


----------



## Abciximab

End of Session 60.​
Too bad the picture of the Marilith came out a little blurred, but that _was_ the photo of her illusion. I guess didgital cameras are so adveanced they can even detect illusions.

A lot of combat makes for short entries... That will probably be how it goes for the last two entries. Yes, there are only two sessions left to post in this campaign (and we have already played one of them, which will be posted soon), though there may be an after action journal, so maybe three.

We're pulling together our stuff for Rise of the Runelords and may even get to a little character interaction stuff if there is time leftover in the final session of Serpent's Skull. GM Soanso says his Bard will pick up the Journal for the next game and I'll try to insert a GM perspective from time to time.


----------



## MrBoshaft

Thanks for this epic journal


----------



## Abciximab

*Session 61.​*​
Kuthona the 7th (Cont.)

Continuing the theme of guarded halls we encountered a number of Serpent-Folk guards and their “guard snakes”. This time they were led by a high ranking warrior wielding a Dire Flail. He swore that we would not be allowed to pass. Once they were all defeated we moved on.



The next chamber appeared to be our goal. The High priest stood upon a raised dais chanting over a huge petrified serpent skull. He was obviously anticipating our arrival, as three summoned tyrannosaurs advanced upon us. A huge albino snake guarded the clerics flank. We also noted a massive acid scarred chasm that lead to gods knows where.





While Ace worked on Dismissing the tyrannosaurs, they rest of us moved in to engage the cleric. The high priest flew away from us as his pet snake moved in. I quickly cast Fly upon Max to allow him to give chase and then incinerated the snake with a Meteor Swarm just as it tried to swallow Taraz. 

Isolated from the rest of the party, Max was taking quite a beating, so I quickly Teleported Taraz and myself closer to him so that he could be healed. Both Max and Kay’Es reported strange scraping and distant thunderous sounds from the pit. This did not bode well. Feeling we needed a little time to get ready for what was to come, I cast Maze upon the priest. While Ace Summoned a few tyrannosaurs of his own, we healed and buffed. 

As the seconds ticked by, we heard the scraping sound from the chasm getting louder. Then, a huge skull headed Serpent-Folk crawled out of the chasm. An Avatar of Ydersius had joined the fray.


----------



## Abciximab

End of Session 61.​
You are quite welcome MrBoshaft, I'm glad you have enjoyed it.

The Characters are:

Arendel Whisperson – Human Fire Elemental Wizard 17 (Abciximab) 
Max “Little” Hammer – Human Fighter/Rogue/Barbarian 11/4/2 (Peteinmaine) 
Acemodius and Kay’Es – Tiefling Summoner 16 and his Eidolon (Mundinironhand)
Taraz – Aasimar Oracle of Life 16 (Brent)
Ka’Azbu – Human Ranger (I have no idea what level) (David) 

So here we are in what is probably the last encounter of the campaign. The once castaway heroes are now battling the Avatar of Ydersius and his High Priest in an evil Temple below a long lost city.

The High Priest is still stuck within the confines of a Maze Spell (apparently Int was his dump stat) and the Avatar of Ydersius has crawled his way out of the caverns below. The fleshless skull on top of its body seems to slowly be regenerating flesh, so we can only assume the head was regrown from some ritual the High Priest performed on the petrified skull.

Stay tuned, the final battle will be fought next week and the journal should be up shortly thereafter. Hopefully Arendel will not be recording the party's final heroic acts from the great beyond.


----------



## Abciximab

GM Sosanso is losing his title, and will soon be just plain-ol' everyday Soanso.

He has decided to take the reigns as the party scribe however, documenting their journey through Rise of the Runelords (AE).

His fireside chat can be found right here...


----------



## Abciximab

*Session 62​*​
Kuthona the 7th (Cont.)

A palpable Aura of Fear washed over us all, though only Kazbu showed any signs of being Shaken by it. The Avatar’s fleshless skull roared as we all turned to confront it. I started out by casting a Prismatic Sphere as the others went on the offensive. 

I was out of my most powerful fire spells. Luckily, I had mastered my opposition element some time ago and I unleashed a Cone of Cold and a Horrid Wilting upon the Avatar of Ydersius. Max was grappled by the Avatar’s tail in his attempt to bring General Aveshai’s greatsword to bear (it is particularly powerful against Serpent-Folk). As a result he spent much of his time punching the Avatar in the face with his mailed fist. I was beginning to think Max was enjoying that just a little too much for his own good. Luckily, Taraz was there to keep him healed up. Unfortunately, the Avatar had his own method of healing, as his flesh continually regenerated, healing much of the damage we were inflicting.

We weren’t particularly surprised when the High Priest returned from the Maze. When Ka’Azbu unleashed a volley of arrows at the Priest and missed every shot, I knew I had to do something about his defenses. After firing off one last Chain Lightning at the Avatar, I cast a Greater Dispel Magic upon his Priest. Ka’Azbu’s next volley did not miss. His body floating lifeless to the ground, the High Priest of Ydersius was no more.

As Ace recalled Kay’Es from wherever he resides when not adventuring with us, Max finally let go of the greatsword, drew forth his ancestral hammer and pummeled the Avatar mercilessly. At this point I was completely out of offensive spells and had to resort to channeling some of my defensive and utilitarian spells into Arcane Blasts, searing the Avatar with pure arcane power. Finally, it was Kay’Es’s sword that punched its way through to the heart of the Avatar, dropping it to the ground. 




We could see our task was not yet done, as the creatures flesh continued to heal even in death. Max quickly ran up and, wrapping the chain of his hammer around the Avatar’s neck, ripped the skull from the body. We watched in horror as the body quickly slid along the floor like a serpent, toward the pit it had crawled out of. There was nothing we could do to stop its return to the Darklands below. 

So now, we are left with the skull of Ydersius and we must find some way to dispose of this horrid artifact. None of us dare touch it. Well, that’s not entirely true, as I had to shout a warning to Max. This is one trophy that he should leave uncollected. After a brief discussion, we have decided to seek our answers in the Tomb of Savith… after a short break, of course. As this chapter in our lives closes, I feel we have earned one. 

Perhaps I could spend a little time with Athyra.


----------



## Abciximab

End of Session 62.​

I considered using…

End of Campaign.​
…as the header, but there’s a good chance of a follow up. GM Soanso has a home brewed “Tomb of Savith” in the works.

It was a good end battle, not too easy, not impossible (Shackled City (3.5/Pathfinder blend) – “Blasphemy… let’s see… caster level 30… everyone dies, no save…  Hmmm…  I might want to change that.”)

It probably would have ended sooner, but Peteinmaine really wanted the final battle to be with the magical Greatsword that was the sister to the one that beheaded Ydersius in the first place. Beyond its Bane (Monstrous Humanoid), it was kind of a lame weapon and The Avatar wasn’t even a Monstrous Humanoid! +1,000 points to Peteinmaine for good RP, -1,000 for substandard magical weapons. 

Now we are left with an evil artifact at our feet. We are currently cooking up a plan to keep the skull hidden until we can dispose of it.  There’s a “slay Ydersius before Pharasma” solution that seems very unlikely at this point. We’ll see what solutions we might find in the tomb.

Overall, I think it was a great AP. I wasn’t a big fan of “Race to Ruin”, but building an adventure around travel is tough, both as an author and a player (as we found out in our Kingmaker campaign).

The “explore the ruined city part” was hardest on GM Soanso, as he had to flesh it out and plan ahead (“Wait, you’re going where?”). We tried to tell him our plans before the game session, so he didn’t have to keep the entire city fresh in his mind.

I had a lot of fun running a wizard from 1st to 17th level. I have always wanted to do that for… well let’s just go with "a very long time", since back in my AD&D days. The first time I sat down to play D&D (AD&D actually) was the second session for all the other players and the Magic User was taken, so I played a Thief.  I played a lot of thieves (including thief/acrobats), paladins and the occasional cleric in those halcyon days of my youth and none of them got above 9th level. In fact, this is the highest level I have ever achieved with a character after… all right; I’ll admit it… over 30 years of gaming. I was almost always the DM back in those days, so most of my games as a player were either one shots or very intermittent.

So, a special thanks to GM Soanso for a great campaign and finally letting me achieve greatness with the one character class I really wanted to try from (literally) day one. 

If there’s interest, I can ask the players to post final PDFs of their characters. We’re not total power gamers, so there wouldn’t be a lot of “that’s the build I want”, but it may be interesting to see the PCs from a player perspective.

Thanks to our readers, especially those who posted to let us know your thoughts and encourage us. I appreciate the feedback. I will post within Soanso’s SH, mostly GM follow up and images from the game. I’m also considering posting a few youtube vids of gameplay… not sure how interesting that would be. Hope to hear from you all in the new SH!


----------



## ibayboy

Hey congrats, that was a great read, I looked forward to all your new posts. I finished running SS 5 weekends ago. Me and the players had pretty much the same thoughts on it as you guys. Pt1 was great, pt2 a bit dry, pts 3&4 they enjoyed only with a LOT of prep on my part. Parts 5&6 were ok, they enjoyed the challenge, (and I liked running) of going against an enemy that was well prepared and quick to respond to threats. With telepathy and a militaristic structure, I could funnel info up the line to the mini bosses, alter spell load-outs and guards etc, and be ready for them much more than usual. I even claimed a "win" in book 6, when they went downstairs before clearing the upper level, and found themselves facing the transmuters and the marilith, resulting in 2 deaths and a hasty retreat. When they finally went back in upstairs, the transmuters beat them again! So thanks again for a brilliant journal. What is your next game gonna be, I am now a Bard/Witch captain of the not so good ship Besmara's Booty, in Skull & Shackles.                                                                                                                                                           link to my mini collection for SS http://s1290.photobucket.com/user/ibayboy/slideshow/Serpents Skull minis


----------



## Abciximab

ibayboy said:


> Hey congrats, *Snip*




Thanks, next up is our Rise of the Runelords campaign, to be documented in Soanso's Fireside Chat.

Didn't you start SS after us? You must have really whipped through that AP.

Looks like someone put a lot of work into cutting out the paper minis, pretty impressive. Soanso used them as well, they worked very well (though some of the art would occasionally be the butt of a few jokes). I have a full set of the prepainted Runelords minis, but they will be supplemented with the paper villagers set.


----------



## ibayboy

We play for about 9hrs every Sat, with only 3 players and a GM, we tend to go quite quickly. Also we aren't really into heavy talky roleplaying, preferring combat and a descriptive game style. I also made enough minis for all the random encounter tables which added a lot. However, I was having trouble with XP totals by book 3 and decided to stop tracking it. I wish I had done that from the start, as I can run it exactly how I want, with randoms etc, and just level them when appropriate. The GM is doing that for Skull & Shackles and its working fine. In this new game, one player is running a summoner, so I am making paper minis for the whole summon monster list, with up to 6 of each for the superior summoning feat. I've done up to III so far with lots of elementals, some of them get reused, sm/med elementals, ape/dire ape etc. They all get boxed up in groups by spell, I figure we'll use them in future games too, none of us really bothered with summoning in past games, but its been quite effective so far. I'm also making the mini set for S&S, but after this game i'll be running Reign of Winter and I think i'll just use what iv'e got not buy a new set. In saying that I do like making them!


----------



## ibayboy

Guess i'm off to Soanso's Fireside Chat now.


----------



## Klobberschmitt

Greatly enjoyed reading this as well.  If RotRL is half as good it'll be well worth following.


----------



## soanso

http://www.enworld.org/forum/showth...he-Runelords-(AE)/page2&p=6162902#post6162902

Thanks to those who've followed the Serpent's Skull AP here. A link to DM Soanso's Player Journal for Rise of the Runelords Anniversary Edition. Thanks for following and we hope to see you on the flipside! 

Oh, and check back in here, Soanso is crafting a post-script for the Serpent's Skull group... mwahahaha!


----------

